# 2017 Bsl/mbl Challenge



## Prettymetty (Dec 21, 2016)

Lets grow ladies! 2017  is quickly approaching so mark your spot in this challenge. Like this post and comment below to join.

Rules:
1. Drink water 
2. Eat clean (whole foods)
3. Keep your ends moisturized
4. Wash or cowash/DC weekly
5. Massage scalp > once a week
6. Post starting pic
7. Updates are in March, June, September  and December


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 21, 2016)

Ok. I just did a bkt (3rd one). I used Uncurly Keratin ando afterwards I trimmed 1/2-1inch all over.

My regimen is: wash  and DC weekly
Moisturize daily
Spray xcel21 when I'm  wearing wigs
Use a growth oil when my hair is straight
Bkt every 2-3 months
Trim during Solstices and Equinoxes
I mainly use Kerastase products, but my heat protectant is Suave Keratin and my moisturizer is Herbal Essences Bombshell babe.

Starting pic below


----------



## chocolat79 (Dec 22, 2016)

I want to join! I can't post a starting pic until next month though.  But I think I'm grazing APL, so I hope to get to BSL.

Regimen:

Wear PS 99% of time
Alternate Njoy's Sulfur oil with Camille Rose Growth serum
Take internal growth aids including Phytospecific Cap'Energy,  Phytophanere, Beautifully bamboo tea/ supplements/ drink matcha tea
Steam weekly
Exercise more
Shampoo/DC/henna when I take down my PS
Starting pic:
http://[IMG]http://i64.tinypic.com/24bw114.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Dec 22, 2016)

Joining yall. Starting picture :
 

My hair just got to BSL  next stop MBL, im around 2 inches away.  My "problem" is that my hair grows in layers and so I want to try growing those shorter layers out to BSL. I tried trimming the longer parts to be even, that didnt work for long. I'll be focusing on the area of hair sides/above and across my ears section on the back of my head, that are currently APLish.

Regimen includes:
-daily: biotin(internal), scalp massages, water & oil spray
-weekly: wash, deep condition and protein treat if needed
-long term protective style (under wigs or crochet)
-trim 2/3 times a year


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 23, 2016)

I will be lurking.


----------



## Daina (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm joining, holding my spot.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Dec 23, 2016)

Im joining this. I will take down my Protective style on Jan 8th and will post my starting pic then. Here are my stats.
Fine strands
Natural
BSL
I will be in protecrive styles 99% of the time only whereing my hair during take downs (2 or 3 days) then back to Protective styling. 
I will wash my hair every 2 weeks 
Deep Condition every 2 weeks
Steam every 2 to 3 weeks
Moisturizing nightly and sealing
Keeping it simple


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you for doing this @Prettymetty. I'm definitely in


----------



## tashboog (Dec 23, 2016)

I would like to join . I'll update with my info. later.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2016)

I'll be wearing buns for the next week or 2. After that I will go back to my wig regimen (celies and xcel21). 

My red color is fading, so I will put on a rinse before my next bkt.


----------



## Daina (Dec 23, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 383211 I'll be wearing buns for the next week or 2. After that I will go back to my wig regimen (celies and xcel21).
> 
> My red color is fading, so I will put on a rinse before my next bkt.



@Prettymetty, very nice loose bun - how do you do it?


----------



## Daina (Dec 23, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Thank you for doing this @Prettymetty. I'm definitely in



@Caramel74, pretty, pretty curls!


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 23, 2016)

@Daina Thank you love  When they're behaving that is when they're not it's ...


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Prettymetty, very nice loose bun - how do you do it?


Thanks. I gather it like I'm making a ponytail, then I twist it around once  and put a goody spin pin. I love those spin pins


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm in. Want to reach mbl by the end of 2017. Starting pic below


----------



## SweetestChick (Dec 23, 2016)

Would like to join this challenge! Will post my pic in another week (sorry) when I do my December check-in over at the Surge/Xcel 21 thread.

Going for BSL, but if I can do even better by the end of next year...awesome.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm currently BSB but my goal is to reach full BSL.
My regimen:
Protective style until May  using puffy twist extensions.
Moisturize with a sponge every two days and seal with a butter.
Sponge wash extensions once a week.
After twist removal, do a protein treatment and wear hair out for 2 weeks. Roller set in between twist sets to stretch my hair.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 23, 2016)

Currently texlaxed and APL. Last texlaxed 9/14/16. No plans to texlaxed anytime soon.
Go-to styles are braidouts and buns
Goal to wash and DC 1x weekly
Special attention to ends
Twice weekly scalp massages with Xcel21 and oil
Starting pics:


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm in! Post later


----------



## beauti (Dec 25, 2016)

*I'm back in this challenge for the new year. I'm grazing mbl and hope to be full mbl by March.

Regimen: moisturize daily, wash biweekly. Single braids under wig as protective style, rebraided biweekly.

 *


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 25, 2016)

@tashboog can you please explain how you moisturize with a sponge? Are you wetting the sponge with a moisturizer and then putting your hair in between and squeezing? I'm interested in this method.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 25, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> @tashboog can you please explain how you moisturize with a sponge? Are you wetting the sponge with a moisturizer and then putting your hair in between and squeezing? I'm interested in this method.


@NaturallyBri87  this is the crown & glory method I'm using. What I do is place my liquid moisturizer in a bowl then dip the sponge and saturate it then squeeze it into twist. It's supposed to help get the moisture  in better than just spraying the hair.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 25, 2016)

@tashboog thank you!! I'm definitely going to try this.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 25, 2016)

Can you give more info about your BKT? Your hair looks really good and healthy.  I'm still seeking an alternative to texlaxing. Do you have a previous thread detailing it? I have a ton of questions  please!

Do you do it yourself or at salon?
What brand?
What temp?
How is hair prepped?
When you redo it, is it on new growth only?
How does the straightness hold up in high humidity?
How do you maintain, like do you flat iron each wash day?
How does the hair look and act when air drying or doing braid out type styles?


Prettymetty said:


> Ok. I just did a bkt (3rd one). I used Uncurly Keratin ando afterwards I trimmed 1/2-1inch all over.
> 
> My regimen is: wash  and DC weekly
> Moisturize daily
> ...


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 25, 2016)

HappyAtLast said:


> Can you give more info about your BKT? Your hair looks really good and healthy.  I'm still seeking an alternative to texlaxing. Do you have a previous thread detailing it? I have a ton of questions  please!
> 
> Do you do it yourself or at salon?
> What brand?
> ...


I do it myself.
Brand is Uncurly Keratin.
I use 450 degrees to seal it (3-5 passes)
To prep my hair I use their clarifying shampoo and let the lather sit 5 minutes.
I do the roots  and the length, because I'm afraid to flat iron my ends without any products.
The treatment makes my hair feel kinky straight, but after the first wash it blow dries really silky.
I mainly wear wigs so I only use heat to seal the treatment  every 2-3 months.
I paid around $70 for the kit and I got 3 treatments. Now that my hair is longer I'll probably  only get 2 treatments out of a bottle.
My hair doesn't  revert as easy as it did before with humidity.
I don't  weare braidouts, but my twists and braids are much smoother. When I unravel them it looks like relaxed or texlaxed hair.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 25, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I do it myself.
> Brand is Uncurly Keratin.
> I use 450 degrees to seal it (3-5 passes)
> To prep my hair I use their clarifying shampoo and let the lather sit 5 minutes.
> ...


Thanks for this info. I'm  actually reading up on Uncurly right now, so I'm on the right track!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi Ladies, I would like to join. My hair is relaxed and almost APL. I wasn't in any challenge this year because I was battling the eczema of the scalp. I couldn't relax or color my hair because my scalp would just be on fire. I couldn't handle the relaxed hair and the new growth and lost a lot of hair in the process.  I was finally able to relax my hair and noticed that it had thinned out considerably. Hopefully I can nurse it back to health. Let me see if I can upload thr pic since I have been struggling with it.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Dec 25, 2016)

My regimen will be to wash and DC my hair every week. Base my scalp with castor oil after every wash. Moisturise with African Pride and seal with coconut oil every second day. Relax with ORS regular every 3 months. No more stretching for me, too much growth is what causes me scalp problems.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 25, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> @tashboog thank you!! I'm definitely going to try this.


@NaturallyBri87 you are welcome . Definitely give it a try. It really does work better at making sure all your strands get moisturized when in protective styles.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Holidays my fellow LHCFers . May we all reach our hair goals in 2017 !


----------



## Sanity (Dec 27, 2016)

Joining!! 
Protective styling until I reach MBL! 
x2 month DC with scalp massages
Shampoo lightly
Allowing 2 to 3 direct heat passes until April 2017. 
KISS method buns and ponytails


----------



## beauti (Dec 27, 2016)

*I trimmed my hair yesterday, ready for fresh start for the new year. *


----------



## tashboog (Dec 27, 2016)

Yesterday, I also trimmed my raggedy ends. I think I've lost between 1/2 in to 1 in but my ends were really bad but I was in denial. @faithVA told me my ends were raggedy but I 'd refused to listen to her .  Last night, I also started installing my puffy twist cuz I wanted to have them in before the new year. Hopefully I'll be finished before midnight .


----------



## tashboog (Dec 27, 2016)

So I've finished my puffy twist before midnight! Now I need to make my DIY braid sprays to help keep them moisturized.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2016)

I moisturized my ends tonight with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion sealed with Rusk Deep Shine Argan Oil. Sprayed and massaged my scalp with Netwurks Xcel 21.


----------



## chocolat79 (Dec 27, 2016)

Spraying Xcel-21 consistently and just started Beautifully Bamboo tea today. Adding in marine collagen this week.  I'm ready to grow!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 28, 2016)

Today will be my first wash post bkt. I'm  trying to decide if I want to straighten it or go back to my wig for another 2 months.

Eta I decided to wash, dc and blowdry. I did a set of celies and I will wear a wig for the next 6-7 weeks. I wash, dc and redo my braids once a week.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 29, 2016)

I tried the Beautiful Textures Texture Manageability System today.  So far I like it. I found it easy to apply and flat iron.  Afterwards I pulled out my Split-Ender, which I haven't used in a few  years.  Afterwards I oiled my hair lightly in coconut oil.  I'm revisiting coconut oil to see if my hair will really take to it.  One of the reasons stated for our hair being dry and prone to and breakage much more than other races is that because of our texture, the sebum we produce doesn't travel down to our ends.  I also think we don't produce as much sebum because Latinas have curly and kinky hair too, but their hair will grow and retain out the wazoo regardless of what they do while we struggle to get past SL for the first time in our lives!    Since coconut oil is proven to penetrate the hair shaft, I figure I'd give it a try straight up before applying a leave in.  So we'll see!  Tomorrow I'm going to pick up Eden Bodyworks Coconut Shea leave-in to see how my hair likes it. 

I'm 15 weeks post, and I'm starting to experiment with these amino acid and keratin treatments to forgo texlaxing.   Humidity is my nemesis.  When I was all natural, the tiniest hint of humidity would make my braidouts look like I got into a fight - and lost!  When I'm stretching my relaxer, the new growth looks like an afro with strings attached when humidity reared its ugly head.  A lot of reviews I read about the TMS said their hair held up very well in humidity, so we'll see!

(Sorry, no pics.  I was tired!). Eta: I used temp 380 and did 2 passes on new growth and 1 pass on relaxed hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 29, 2016)

Ooh let me know how you like the TMS @HappyAtLast. I've been wanting to try that forever.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 30, 2016)

Continuing my usual regimen except for being more aware of product buildup as I use Infusium leave-in conditioner and seal w argan oil every time I take a shower. Sometimes I just rinse instead of cowash. Since I took that last inch off the ends, I'd like to retain more by doing my best to make sure my ends don't get ratty. I've noticed my detangling is better and I'm loosing way less hair because I parted with that inch. Three inches in total within 3 months, waited two months before I took another inch. I want to stop cutting now though....

It helps to keep a log of it w how much off and when (exact dates and inches or if it's less than 3/4 of an inch it can be a microtrim).


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 30, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Continuing my usual regimen except for being more aware of product buildup as I use Infusium leave-in conditioner and seal w argan oil every time I take a shower. Sometimes I just rinse instead of cowash. Since I took that last inch off the ends, I'd like to retain more by doing my best to make sure my ends don't get ratty. I've noticed my detangling is better and I'm loosing way less hair because I parted with that inch. Three inches in total within 3 months, waited two months before I took another inch. I want to stop cutting now though....
> 
> It helps to keep a log of it w how much off and when.


I keep up with my trims in the trim/dust check in thread. Otherwise  I would forget the details. I trimmed a total of 2.5 inches this year. That's a lot considering my less than average growth rate.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 30, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I keep up with my trims in the trim/dust check in thread. Otherwise  I would forget the details. I trimmed a total of 2.5 inches this year. That's a lot considering my less than average growth rate.


I know it has to be done though or we end up retaining less. You're getting almost an inch though lately right because of a certain product? I thought I read that. 

I just have a notepad document in my Billie's Docs w a folder called hair trims. I have to get my nerd on or I'm not happy, lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 30, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> I know it has to be done though or we end up retaining less. You're getting almost an inch though lately right because of a certain product? I thought I read that.
> 
> I just have a notepad document in my Billie's Docs w a folder called hair trims. I have to get my nerd on or I'm not happy, lol.


Yes! I got a good growth spurt in November and the first part of this month. I took a break and wore my hair straight after I did the bkt.

I'm looking forward to my growth next year. I'm just going to take it 1 day at a time...1 week at a time and 1 month at a time.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 30, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Yes! I got a good growth spurt in November and the first part of this month. I took a break and wore my hair straight after I did the bkt.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my growth next year. I'm just going to take it 1 day at a time...1 week at a time and 1 month at a time.


Sounds like a perfect plan! Me too  I just let my hair  air dry around 60% then stretched it out with one braid in the back. less manipulation = less damage = less having to be cut off. Thankful for the variety of protective styles that I can juggle.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 30, 2016)

Deep conditioned last night. Put my hair in cieley braids and will wear these braids for two weeks under my wig


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm taking the plunge. I'm in.

*Regimen:*
Oil my scalp 2x a week, do LCO 2-3x per week and GHE 1x per week.
Keep my ends pinned up and take them down once a week to really focus on moisturising them.
Wear wigs >95% of the time.
Exercise 4x per week.
Drink at least 1L water per day.

Once every 2 weeks:
Prepoo my cornrows with sweet almond oil/vatika oil.
Cowash cornrows with APB Whipped Cleansing Cream/SSI Sugar Peach Conditioner.
Apply diluted moisturing shampoo to my scalp only and give it a good scrub then let the suds clean the cornrows themselves.
Apply Moisture DC to the cornrows directly, condition for 1/2 hr under my Hot Head Conditioning Cap.
Rinse with cool water.
Apply LI and airdry.

Once every 6 weeks:
Do a full detangle on dry hair with sweet almond oil/vatika oil/ST Knot Glide(new product I am trying out).
Prepoo detangled twists under Hot Head Conditioning Cap for 1/2 hr.
Cowash twists and detangle further with APB Whipped Cleansing Creme/SSI Sugar Peach Conditioner.
Apply diluted clarifying shampoo to my scalp only, allow the suds to run over my twists and squeeze to cleanse them.
Mild Protein DC for 1/2 hr with heat
Moisture DC for 1/2 hr with heat
Rinse with cool water
Apply LI and heat protectant
Blowdry on high flow, medium heat
Install cornrows on blowdried hair.

New to my regimen in 2017 is inverting for 4 mins/day for a 1 week per month.

*Goal Month:* Dec 31st, 2017 

*Starting Pic:*
CL - Peach Line
APL - Purple Line
* 
*


----------



## tashboog (Dec 31, 2016)

So I've done my first wash with my twist extensions today. I didn't sponge wash today but washed in the shower focusing on my scalp mainly. I diluted Sheamoisture hi porosity poo and added tea tree, rosemary, and peppermint eo's. Then I DC'd with the Sheamoisture hi porosity deep treatment masque. I rinsed that out applied my diluted kimmaytube leave in mix and sealed with my shea butter mix. Then I applied a wave cap to lay my hair down and applied a tshirt for 30 min then I removed the  the cap and tshirt and air dried then styled for tonight. I'm hoping wearing these twist will help me get to full BSL next year .


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 1, 2017)

Ok so here's my starter pic for the challenge. I will be happy with full BSL for the year but I think I can manage MBL (thanks Daina!). Currently nearly BSB...

Happy New Year!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 1, 2017)

Welcome everyone! I look forward to what 2017 has in store for us.


----------



## Miss Kane (Jan 1, 2017)

Joining! This will be my first challenge.

This year I will get my hair done weekly at the salon. My hair is bleached/color treated so I'm going to start being extra careful. I recently lost a few inches due to heat styling too often at home. I will get my hair washed, deep conditioned and straightened once a week and use flexi rods during the week. 

I'm considering going back to a vegetarian lifestyle and I will be incorporating at least 30 minutes of cardio into my day. My former stylist told me the best way to achieve growth is to sweat! She works out religiously and her hair grows at the least a full inch a month. It's incredible how fast her hair grows.


----------



## victory777 (Jan 1, 2017)

@Prettymetty Is it too late to join?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 1, 2017)

victory777 said:


> @Prettymetty Is it too late to join?


You can join anytime.


----------



## victory777 (Jan 1, 2017)

Jumping right in!!!
Regimen:
Wash: Coastal Scents cocoa butter soap or Sea Moisture Retention Shampoo
Conditioners:
Keracare Humecto
Alter ego garlic
Mielle Babassu
Just ordered APB UCS
Prepoo:  DIY coffee oil (using Grapeseed, sunflower, or rice bran oil
Leave-in:
OYin hair dew
APB hair creme
APB hair refreshers
Xcel 21

Styles: flat twists undo
Crochet braids
Starting pic


----------



## beauti (Jan 1, 2017)

*Happy new year ladies! My hair is still straight and I've been wearing it in 2 French braids under my wig. I unraveled the braids and wore it wavy yesterday. 
My regimen for the new year is to dc twice a week using heat, moisturize twice daily, and protective style in buns, celie braids, or twists. Minimal manipulation.
 
*


----------



## Daina (Jan 2, 2017)

SweetestChick said:


> View attachment 384163 Ok so here's my starter pic for the challenge. I will be happy with full BSL for the year but I think I can manage MBL (thanks Daina!). Currently nearly BSB...
> 
> Happy New Year!



@SweetestChick, your hair looks great and you can definitely get to MBL! You are starting with really healthy hair and have a good plan. I wouldn't be surprised if you make it before YE.


----------



## Daina (Jan 2, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Happy new year ladies! My hair is still straight and I've been wearing it in 2 French braids under my wig. I unraveled the braids and wore it wavy yesterday.
> My regimen for the new year is to dc twice a week using heat, moisturize twice daily, and protective style in buns, celie braids, or twists. Minimal manipulation.
> View attachment 384205 *



@beauti, love the waves!


----------



## beauti (Jan 2, 2017)

*@Daina thank you! *


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2017)

Hendigoing today and deep conditioning with Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor followed by APB Moisturizing Conditioner. Later this evening, I will do day 2 of my inversions for the month.


----------



## Daina (Jan 3, 2017)

Really, really love the Qhemet Biologics line! Tonight I decided to redo my braids since it rained here and my braidout swelled and was massive! I did the LCOB method using Neutrogena Triple Moisture (L), QB Burdock Root Butter Cream(C), QB Castor and Moringa oil softening serum(O), and QB Aethiopika Butter(B) to seal and braid. I will see how my hair feels when I take out the braids and bun but it sure felt good while braiding! I also used Xcel 21 cream on the ends. Really trying to pay close attention to my ends this year to maximize retention.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 3, 2017)

Did a tea rinse and cowashed today


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 3, 2017)

DUUUUDE!!! i'm joining a BSL challenge !!! i dont care if i end up barely grazing BSL by a single strand knot. i'm going for it!

I dont have a regimen really. i just try to take some vitamins when i think of it and I want to be better about conditioning once or twice a week.

I'm struggling with when or if I should straighten this year.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 3, 2017)

I took a morning booty pic for y all. This is airdryed in my ponytail w 5 braids in it. I used the curling iron on the front. I was trying to look nice for work and I do get aggravated w my tight kinky curls often. I took it down after work and let it dry the rest of the way in a bun, switching that around so I could be comfortable.


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey I got a quick question for y'all... what do you think (or know from experience) is a better oil to guard against breakage? Avocado oil or grapeseed oil? I was lead to believe penetrating oils were best for hot oil treatments--and I use the term "hot" loosely. _However _my YouTube Hair idol, sistawithrealhair claims grapeseed (Napa Valley) works best for length rentention/elasticity. And she obviously has proof. Different strokes for different folks perhaps, but what do you think about this oil?


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 3, 2017)

@SweetestChick I guess if it were me I'd go with what my hair idol w proof said. What oils I use and work for me are argan and olive. I like the olive because I can buy a huge bottle of it and also cook with it too.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 4, 2017)

@SweetestChick I like both of those oils, but grapeseed oil is much lighter. My fine strands prefer lighter oils for daily use or sealing.


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks ladies!  After some consideration, I decided to go ahead and give grapeseed a trial run after my avocado runs out. If I notice that my hair is more resilient then I will keep purchasing. Hopefully I can find some Napa Valley locally.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 4, 2017)

hmmm.... i should try oil on my hair. i tried some in the past, but i didn't like it for some reason. it just sits there. maybe i dont use it correctly. maybe i should focus on that  

I have jojoba oil, but i use that to mix perfume. i would use olive oil, but it has such a heavy scent. does grapeseed or avocado oil have a strong scent?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 4, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> hmmm.... i should try oil on my hair. i tried some in the past, but i didn't like it for some reason. it just sits there. maybe i dont use it correctly. maybe i should focus on that
> 
> I have jojoba oil, but i use that to mix perfume. i would use olive oil, but it has such a heavy scent. does grapeseed or avocado oil have a strong scent?


Grapeseed oil doesn't have a scent. I don't remember if avocado oil smells or not.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 4, 2017)

thanks! ... i guess i'll start with grapeseed oil. i think i know where to get some


----------



## leona2025 (Jan 4, 2017)

I belong here now! I was WL with my longest layer touching butt crack, but I am transitioning to natural. I am 7 months post and I chopped up to just below shoulder length. Starting my journey over! So excited.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 4, 2017)

Do you have any pics @leona2025?


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 4, 2017)

@apple_natural  I use olive oil as a prepoo it works magical wonders. Also ik what u mean about oil sitting there i think it's bc your hair has to be damp w water. Also olive oil added to shampoo or conditioner works well.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 4, 2017)

I'd like to join! My hair is natural, I'm a slow grower and my longest layers are APL.
Regimen:
I wear my hair in a wng 100%, unless I decide to wig it- getting rarer.
Clay wash/ water rinse at least once a week- currently looking like every 8-10 days.
DC once a week moisture, protein as necessary.
Henna every so often.
Xcel21, scalp massage, baggying and inversion.
It was difficult taking these pics by myself but I wasn't patient enough to wait for help lol.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 4, 2017)

I personally love coconut oil and it loves me. I find olive oil to be too heavy for my fine strands also @Prettymetty. I have never tried avocado or grapeseed oil.


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 4, 2017)

FYI the scent of avocado to me is faint. Doesn't overpower.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2017)

Day 4 of my inversions is complete with Xcel 21 sprayed on scalp and a 5 minute massage, inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I'd like to join! My hair is natural, I'm a slow grower and my longest layers are APL.
> Regimen:
> I wear my hair in a wng 100%, unless I decide to wig it- getting rarer.
> Clay wash/ water rinse at least once a week- currently looking like every 8-10 days.
> ...


Good job honey


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 4, 2017)

I hope my new length check shirt gets here tomorrow so I can take another start pic.


----------



## leona2025 (Jan 5, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Do you have any pics @leona2025?



Hi here are pictures before and after the cut of the front. I made a thread about my semi big chop lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2017)

It's beautiful before AND after! @leona2025


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 5, 2017)

@leona2025  Omg, what I wouldn't give to have your "before" hair!


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 5, 2017)

Just updating on the Beautiful Textures Texture Manageability System I did on 12/29. It really seems to be holding up. My roots are still 90% straight despite humidity (mild) and me working out 4 times so far this week. (I'm 16 weeks post.) Without the system, my flat ironed hair would NEVER have withstood that.

I will definitely use the system again. The truer test will be this summer and spring when the humidity really kicks in high gear.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 5, 2017)

Yesterday I moisturized my twist using the crown & glory method with my sponge. My mix was distilled water, aloe vera juice, honeyquat, silk aminos, tea tree oil, peppermint oil, and ylang ylang oil. Then I baggied for a few hours then sealed with an oil mix of argan, castor, coconut, and jojoba oil. My twist feel nice and moisturized .


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2017)

@tashboog that sounds like a great mix.
@HappyAtLast thanks for the update. I watched a few YouTube videos and most of them had no frizz for 6 weeks.
@Aggie thanks for reminding me to invert 

I joined the gym yesterday and started drinking more than enough water. I've  been giving my hair all the attention and neglecting my body


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 5, 2017)

@Prettymetty Your hair is getting super long sister!
@leona2025 Very beautiful


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 5, 2017)

@Prettymetty I noticed you put color in your hair, so I'll direct this question to you (I know I have questions back to back lol). What product should I buy that is good at getting demi & semi-permanent color out of my hair? I had been experimenting throughout  Spring and Summer and now I barely notice any color showing up when I colored my hair the last 2 times. My starter pic in the Xcel thread made me notice a big difference in how well my color used to show.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2017)

SweetestChick said:


> @Prettymetty I noticed you put color in your hair, so I'll direct this question to you (I know I have questions back to back lol). What product should I buy that is good at getting demi & semi-permanent color out of my hair? I had been experimenting throughout  Spring and Summer and now I barely notice any color showing up when I colored my hair the last 2 times. My starter pic in the Xcel thread made me notice a big difference in how well my color used to show.


There is a product at Sally's specifically for removing semi and demi permanent color. I want to say it's called Color Oops. Another thing you can do is mix vitamin c crushed tablets in with your shampoo and let it sit a few minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> There is a product at Sally's specifically for removing semi and demi permanent color. I want to say it's called Color Oops. Another thing you can do is mix vitamin c crushed tablets in with your shampoo and let it sit a few minutes.


Who knew? Thanks for sharing @Prettymetty


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> @tashboog that sounds like a great mix.
> @HappyAtLast thanks for the update. I watched a few YouTube videos and most of them had no frizz for 6 weeks.
> @Aggie thanks for reminding me to invert
> 
> I joined the gym yesterday and started drinking more than enough water. I've  been giving my hair all the attention and neglecting my body



@Prettymetty 
You 're quite welcome love


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2017)

Day 5 of my inversions is complete with Xcel 21 sprayed on scalp and a 2 minute massage, inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2017)

I drank a ton of water and did a hiit workout at the gym. Then I finished with a hydro massage. Now I need to spray my scalp, invert and get in the bed


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 6, 2017)

Picked up avocado oil today. It doesn't have a strong scent. It seems really good. I deep conditioned with heat with my normal dc. Just recently rinsed that out. Going to put on leave in and use the avocado oil as sealant.

Then bun

Thank you guys for discussing the oil


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 6, 2017)

I've had some intervention to curb my spending for this hair growing project . So what I'm gonna do is stop my repurchasing of some of the Eqyss products, namely the shampoo and conditioner. I refuse to cut out my MT or leave-in conditioner though. I'm swapping them for a store brand that's said to be pretty good: L'Oréal Triple Resist shampoo and conditioner. Supposedly cuts back on hair breakage/shedding, fortifies hair and may even assist with growth. I fig my very fine hair could use all the help it can get so I can reach my goal for the year (and get to TBL for that matter) since it's prone to split ends. Thankfully I do have much healthier hair than I used to a couple years back.

If anyone is interested here's a YouTube link to see someone's trial: 
Again it's a store brand and may have SLS but I'm more concerned about strengthening my strands more than anything.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 6, 2017)

I've been using L'Oreal Advanced Extreme and Total Repair 5 shampoo, conditioner, and deep conditioner plus their sulfate-free moisture shampoo for almost a year now and I love them. If only they made a Leave-in compatible for me I'd be all set!


SweetestChick said:


> I've had some intervention to curb my spending for this hair growing project . So what I'm gonna do is stop my repurchasing of some of the Eqyss products, namely the shampoo and conditioner. I refuse to cut out my MT or leave-in conditioner though. I'm swapping them for a store brand that's said to be pretty good: L'Oréal Triple Resist shampoo and conditioner. Supposedly cuts back on hair breakage/shedding, fortifies hair and may even assist with growth. I fig my very fine hair could use all the help it can get so I can reach my goal for the year (and get to TBL for that matter) since it's prone to split ends. Thankfully I do have much healthier hair than I used to a couple years back.
> 
> If anyone is interested here's a YouTube link to see someone's trial:
> Again it's a store brand and may have SLS but I'm more concerned about strengthening my strands more than anything.


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 6, 2017)

@HappyAtLast thanks for the feedback! I know they're not the exact same product, but what improvements did you notice with them?


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 6, 2017)

SweetestChick said:


> @HappyAtLast thanks for the feedback! I know they're not the exact same product, but what improvements did you notice with them?


I saw a big reduction in breakage, split ends and SSKs. I'm glad I took a chance on these "white girl products"!


----------



## victory777 (Jan 6, 2017)

So happy to have my shedding under control! One month difference incorporating coffee/garlic prepoos. Both pics are after 3 weeks of protective style takedowns. BSL here I come!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2017)

Excellent! @victory777


----------



## victory777 (Jan 6, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Excellent! @victory777


Thank You!!! 
I went from a kitten to a gerbil.
Off topic,  but beautiful skin @AbsyBlvd !


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2017)

victory777 said:


> Thank You!!!
> I went from a kitten to a gerbil.
> Off topic,  but beautiful skin @AbsyBlvd !



Thanks @victory777


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 6, 2017)

SweetestChick said:


> @HappyAtLast thanks for the feedback! I know they're not the exact same product, but what improvements did you notice with them?


I re-read my post and see I left off split ends, significant reduction.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2017)

Day 6 of my inversions is complete with Xcel 21 sprayed on scalp and a 3 minute massage, inverted for 5.5 minutes.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2017)

HappyAtLast said:


> I've been using L'Oreal Advanced Extreme and Total Repair 5 shampoo, conditioner, and deep conditioner plus their sulfate-free moisture shampoo for almost a year now and I love them. If only they made a Leave-in compatible for me I'd be all set!


I do the same thing with my shed strands! I keep the hair in zip lock bags and I label with a sharpie. It's  a great way to really track how my hair/scalp responds to a product.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 6, 2017)

Took down my cielie braids after having them in for 8 days. I had very little shedding. Very little! I'm gonna keep doing this instead of beehive braids and straight back braids. I'm losing a lot less hair this way


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 6, 2017)

@NaturallyBri87 Dont you love celies!? Low shedding is so exciting. 

I have my hair in celies now too, only twisted and pulled in a bun


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey again, lovelies... just giving you notice that if you are considering the Split Ender you can certainly obtain an authentic product from eBay! For less than what you pay at the retailer site (including shipping). I got mine last night and it is definitely the real deal and was brand new with the plastic encasing around the box, manuals, distributor poster (if you're a salon owner), etc. The seller wasn't joking in the description of the product lol. 

Look for the seller named beauty-pro. Located in NY.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 7, 2017)

I did an oil rinse + shampooed and conditionned two nights ago.
Yesterday, I did a black henna treatment on my ends, I was tired of seeing that old dye job.
Shampooed and Conditionned that out with warm water...
My hair is now in celie braids, coated in grapeseed oil and I've been spraying NW21 in the parts since the January 1.

Gonna cornrow my hair after I m&s later and start wiggin it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm joining. I don't have an updated pic, but see my avi. That's pretty much where I'm at...the same as usual. 

Regimen: Trying out weaves and wigs w/cornrows in for 4-6 weeks.
I have had this weave in for 4 weeks now. I'm going to try to push in one to two more weeks before I remove it. I'll take a little one to two week break and redo the weave or get a wig (depends on how I feel.)

Today I washed and moisturized the hair and my own hair underneath. Dried it under my LCL dryer.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 7, 2017)

Spring semester starts Monday. . 
I'm so not ready, but it's my final semester to graduate. Yay! I'm thinking about going under wigs for the entire semester for simplicity's sake. If I find a nice wig, I'm going to go for it.

Anybody have any curly/kinky wig suggestions?


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 7, 2017)

HappyAtLast said:


> Spring semester starts Monday. .
> I'm so not ready, but it's my final semester to graduate. Yay! I'm thinking about going under wigs for the entire semester for simplicity's sake. If I find a nice wig, I'm going to go for it.
> 
> Anybody have any curly/kinky wig suggestions?



Good for  you, thats awesome 
Check out: Outre big beautiful hair... they have the quick weave, lace front and if youre into making it yourself theres the purple pack. Lots of reviews on Youtube.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks! I appreciate the suggestions.





long.hair.dont.care said:


> Good for  you, thats awesome
> Check out: Outre big beautiful hair... they have the quick weave, lace front and if youre into making it yourself theres the purple pack. Lots of reviews on Youtube.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 7, 2017)

cowashed. Redid my celie braids and currently deep conditioning my hair.


----------



## Daina (Jan 7, 2017)

Co-washed my hair this weekend with Wen 613 and rollerset for the first time.  Currently under the dryer, hopefully this works! Looking to be able to rollerset at least once per month for variety and an easy way to stretch my hair. Will post pics if it comes out okay.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 7, 2017)

@long.hair.dont.care 
Whoa baby! I am loving this wig in the 4a and 3c styles! I'm checking out these girls on YouTube rocking it out! It's definitely what I'm going with. Thanks again for the suggestion. I had never seen this line by Outre.


----------



## Daina (Jan 7, 2017)

Not bad I don't think for my first set! I'm pin curling tonight and will wear loose tomorrow for church.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2017)

Day 7 of my inversions is complete, no oil, no massage, inverted for 4 minutes. Plus I moisturized my ends with APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2017)

HappyAtLast said:


> @long.hair.dont.care
> Whoa baby! I am loving this wig in the 4a and 3c styles! I'm checking out these girls on YouTube rocking it out! It's definitely what I'm going with. Thanks again for the suggestion. I had never seen this line by Outre.


I have the 4A and I have had the 4C and 3C in this brand. They felt a little heavy on my head so I won't be repurchasing them. They're alright though.


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 7, 2017)

@Daina Wow you're rocking some pretty curls girlie. Love em! 

Edit: Which brand is it and what size? I'm new to this rollerset stuff but I would like to curl my hair without heat of possible...


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 7, 2017)

HappyAtLast said:


> @long.hair.dont.care
> Whoa baby! I am loving this wig in the 4a and 3c styles! I'm checking out these girls on YouTube rocking it out! It's definitely what I'm going with. Thanks again for the suggestion. I had never seen this line by Outre.


2 of my faves. Currently wearing the 4A or 4B can't remember but everybody thinks it's my real hair. This lady was blowing her horn at a red light like crazy to tell my she liked my hair lol. Definitely recommend them. I haven't quite gotten 3c shaped to my liking but I'm working on it.


----------



## Daina (Jan 7, 2017)

@SweetestChick, thank you! No special brand just the Goody magnetic rollers from the BSS. I'm putting a more detailed update in 2017 setting to success thread. I think I can definitely do this once per month. Takes my hair a while to dry and I'm not the biggest fan of sitting under a dryer.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks, Ladies. I appreciate the feedback!


Aggie said:


> I have the 4A and I have had the 4C and 3C in this brand. They felt a little heavy on my head so I won't be repurchasing them. They're alright though.





KinksAndInk said:


> 2 of my faves. Currently wearing the 4A or 4B can't remember but everybody thinks it's my real hair. This lady was blowing her horn at a red light like crazy to tell my she liked my hair lol. Definitely recommend them. I haven't quite gotten 3c shaped to my liking but I'm working on it.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 8, 2017)

HappyAtLast said:


> @long.hair.dont.care
> Whoa baby! I am loving this wig in the 4a and 3c styles! I'm checking out these girls on YouTube rocking it out! It's definitely what I'm going with. Thanks again for the suggestion. I had never seen this line by Outre.



My pleasure, I am really glad I could help. It is my go-to wig for the rest of the year while I'm at school. I have the 3c whirly and its been good to me for almost daily wear for the past three months. Time to get a new one soon though, cause tangles in the back.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2017)

My new length check shirt is here. I will wash my hair again Wednesday and take a pic. 

I have been to the gym 3 times since I joined last week. I see a slimmer me in my future


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 9, 2017)

My hair is dryer than usual. Maybe I didn't rinse out the henna properly? I am not sure, but I will be taking out my braids, warming up my deep conditionner and applying it to my length. Detangle. Rinse. Braid and evaluate again soon.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 10, 2017)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> My hair is dryer than usual. Maybe I didn't rinse out the henna properly? I am not sure, but I will be taking out my braids, warming up my deep conditionner and applying it to my length. Detangle. Rinse. Braid and evaluate again soon.



Henna dries my hair too and that is why immediately after applying it I DC with a moisturising conditioner for a long time. This usually softens it up.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 10, 2017)

Am currently wearing my hair in 8 braids and every night I spray it with a braid spray and seal with coconut oil. I pay special attention to my ends by moisturising them with a rich cream and seal them. I just need to up my water and vitamins intake to try and help it along.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2017)

*I'm doing a henna gloss on my hair this morning with:*

3 heaping Tbsp of Henna Sooq Moroccan Henna,
3 oz of BRB Chai Hair Tea, 
an ounce of Banyan Botanical Healthy Hair Oil,
an ounce of EVCO,
2 Tablespoons each of Amla and brahmi powders

I'll be using the remainder of the Chai Hair tea to wash out the henna gloss and deep conditioning with CJ Beauticurls Strengthening Conditioner followed with APB Buriti Moringa Hair Mask


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 10, 2017)

Fotchygirl said:


> Am currently wearing my hair in 8 braids and every night I spray it with a braid spray and seal with coconut oil. I pay special attention to my ends by moisturising them with a rich cream and seal them. I just need to up my water and vitamins intake to try and help it along.



i've been neglecting my hair this past week. this is inspiration since i have about 8 or 9 twists in a bun. I have been taking my vitamins though  and putting on my scarf at night. i sprayed braid spray in once or twice since this weekend. 

i hope i remember that i want to dc this evening


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 10, 2017)

Fotchygirl said:


> Henna dries my hair too and that is why immediately after applying it I DC with a moisturising conditioner for a long time. This usually softens it up.



Yeah, a good DC should do the trick  I sadly had too many tangles from the dryness to wash.
I'll DC on the weekend when I have more time to let it sit.
I ended up watering, oiling, detangling and rebraiding. 
I didnt have time for all the braids so I'll keep doing that tonight. 
The sections I was able to tend to last night are feeling super soft, a good sign, but still gonna DC most likely on Friday.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 10, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *I'm doing a henna gloss on my hair this morning with:*
> 
> 3 heaping Tbsp of Henna Sooq Moroccan Henna,
> 3 oz of BRB Chai Hair Tea, an ounce of Banyan Botanical Healthy Hair Oil,
> ...



Your recipe sounds good. I probably should get a recipe down for the next time I use henna...

How long do you keep the gloss in before washing it out?
What benefits has it been giving your hair?
How often do you gloss?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2017)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> Your recipe sounds good. I probably should get a recipe down for the next time I use henna...
> 
> How long do you keep the gloss in before washing it out?
> What benefits has it been giving your hair?
> How often do you gloss?



Thank you @long.hair.dont.care

I henna gloss for about an hour to an hour and a half.

The benefits are many. It makes my hair stronger, it repairs damaged hair strands and restores the acid-alkaline balance of my scalp. It is an amazing conditioner that protects the hair strands by building a protective layer and locking in nutrients and moisture, as a result it protects my hair from the damaging effects of the sun and dust as well (I live in the tropics, so this matters to me).

It is the best way to color my hair without chemicals (although henna glosses do not leave much color deposit, only full henna treatments do that for my hair), and it also makes my hair glossy, healthy from the roots, and voluminous.

You can put the recipe together based on what you think your hair needs most or use conditioners you are trying to use up will also work well. I forgot to add some essential oils to the mix. Next gloss, I will use essential oils and maybe some garlic and onion oil.

I henna gloss every 2-3 weeks, but it is actually safe to do so weekly since it is a treatment.


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 11, 2017)

SweetestChick said:


> I've had some intervention to curb my spending for this hair growing project . So what I'm gonna do is stop my repurchasing of some of the Eqyss products, namely the shampoo and conditioner. I refuse to cut out my MT or leave-in conditioner though. I'm swapping them for a store brand that's said to be pretty good: L'Oréal Triple Resist shampoo and conditioner. Supposedly cuts back on hair breakage/shedding, fortifies hair and may even assist with growth. I fig my very fine hair could use all the help it can get so I can reach my goal for the year (and get to TBL for that matter) since it's prone to split ends. Thankfully I do have much healthier hair than I used to a couple years back.
> 
> If anyone is interested here's a YouTube link to see someone's trial:
> Again it's a store brand and may have SLS but I'm more concerned about strengthening my strands more than anything.



Which Eqyss products were you using & how did they work for you?


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 11, 2017)

Nicole Hunter said:


> Which Eqyss products were you using & how did they work for you?


Hey @Nicole Hunter I have been using the Eqyss equine shampoo, premier conditioner, Megatek, and the avocado leave-in spray. The shampoo doesn't seem to dry my hair out and it smells great. The MT has really helped to soften, strengthen and give some shine. The regular conditioner is the best for shine, and the leave in seems to build on top of what the MT does (both have protein).

Overall I really liked them, it's just that the price is more than what I like to spend on that stuff. Not to mention the husband noticed how much stuff I get in the mail and kind of frowns on my hair product splurging.  But he knows this hair project is important to me so at least he understands I can't just cut everything out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 11, 2017)

I haven't washed my hair  in 2 weeks. My hair  needs some serious TLC. I'm  going to use the Chroma Riche shampoo and dc.


----------



## beauti (Jan 11, 2017)

*I put my hair in twists and will keep it like this for next couple of months*


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 11, 2017)

After two weeks, I finally washed my hair on Tuesday. I clarified with 1oz ACV diluted with 6oz water. Rinsed and DCd with APB Ultra Conditioning Soufflé, followed by clay wash. Finished with diluted KCCC. My hair is still drying.


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 12, 2017)

SweetestChick said:


> Hey @Nicole Hunter I have been using the Eqyss equine shampoo, premier conditioner, Megatek, and the avocado leave-in spray. The shampoo doesn't seem to dry my hair out and it smells great. The MT has really helped to soften, strengthen and give some shine. The regular conditioner is the best for shine, and the leave in seems to build on top of what the MT does (both have protein).
> 
> Overall I really liked them, it's just that the price is more than what I like to spend on that stuff. Not to mention the husband noticed how much stuff I get in the mail and kind of frowns on my hair product splurging.  But he knows this hair project is important to me so at least he understands I can't just cut everything out.



Lol!!!! I absolutely love both Mega-Tek & Henna & I was thinking of trying their shampoo & conditioner as well, but the problem is the price seeing as though I only have a wash day once a month when not protective styling, which isn't too often spending all that money would have me mad at myself Lol!


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 12, 2017)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> My hair is dryer than usual. Maybe I didn't rinse out the henna properly? I am not sure, but I will be taking out my braids, warming up my deep conditionner and applying it to my length. Detangle. Rinse. Braid and evaluate again soon.



What does your henna mix consist of?


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 12, 2017)

Fotchygirl said:


> Henna dries my hair too and that is why immediately after applying it I DC with a moisturising conditioner for a long time. This usually softens it up.



OMG I've never had henna dry my hair out & sometimes I DC afterwards & sometimes I don't, but my hair is always soft afterwards.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 14, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Thank you @long.hair.dont.care
> 
> I henna gloss for about an hour to an hour and a half.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for all the details @Aggie I appreciate it.




Nicole Hunter said:


> What does your henna mix consist of?



Just the henna and water for my first time. I'm thinking I'll add black tea to reduce shedding and conditioner for moisture next time, or something along those lines. 

What do you put in your mix? @Nicole Hunter


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 14, 2017)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> Thanks for all the details @Aggie I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use Godrej nupur mehendi powder+coconut milk. I absolutely love it it never dries my hair out or causes protein overload no matter how often I do it or how long I leave it in. I used it when I was natural & now that I'm back to being texlaxed. The key to henna is what you mix it with & garlic is best for shedding as it stops it almost immediately. I use it in my oil blend & haven't had any issues with shedding since.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 14, 2017)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> Thanks for all the details @Aggie I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Black and green tea make my hair feel hard so I wouldn't be keen to put them in my henna mix (they may work different for your hair). I usually do a full henna treatment with hibiscus tea and water, but last time I tried a gloss; BAQ Rajasthan Henna+ water + AOWC. I left this on overnight and got a colour great deposit.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2017)

This morning I used the 22nd Century Peppermint shampoo bar and it sud up really good plus it cleaned my hair without stripping it. I now have some Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner on my hair.

One thing I should make a note of. After I rinsed out the 22nd Century Conditioner and washed with the shampoo bar and rinsed that out, my hair felt light and it clumped beautifully. I do like how the 22nd Century DC feels on my hair though even though it's very oily.

These I will not use to detangle with but they work well together to clean and condition the hair. Hence my reason for using the APB DC.They do have that herbally smell to them but not in a bad way to me.


----------



## Daina (Jan 14, 2017)

Ugh going through a hair laziness funk...don't want to do anything let alone go through my cleansing routine. My scalp wants me to cleanse but my bed is too comfy. Going to do 5 braids for a chunky braidout instead for church then bun for the work week. I'll suffer the consequences next week.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 14, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Black and green tea make my hair feel hard so I wouldn't be keen to put them in my henna mix (they may work different for your hair). I usually do a full henna treatment with hibiscus tea and water, but last time I tried a gloss; BAQ Rajasthan Henna+ water + AOWC. I left this on overnight and got a colour great deposit.





Nicole Hunter said:


> I use Godrej nupur mehendi powder+coconut milk. I absolutely love it it never dries my hair out or causes protein overload no matter how often I do it or how long I leave it in. I used it when I was natural & now that I'm back to being texlaxed. The key to henna is what you mix it with & garlic is best for shedding as it stops it almost immediately. I use it in my oil blend & haven't had any issues with shedding since.



Oh okay. Thanks for the heads up yall. I did overlook black tea's drying affects, I'll probably go with powdered garlic instead. And I'll keep you posted the next time I try.


----------



## ladybevy (Jan 14, 2017)

I would like to join. Try to be more active on here as well. Just had a fresh relaxer done today so I can put up a starting pic. My hair is close to BSL but it is uneven and thin.

*My stats: *
_Relaxed
Fine strands
Protective style:_ I usually have my hair in buns or wigs. But I will be doing a weave(first time ever) next month(going on a cruise in March & this gives me a good reason to finally try out weaves).
_Trim:_ I trim every time I get my hair relaxed which is every 3 months
_Regimen:_ Wash & DC weekly but when I get the weave it will be every 2 weeks; bamboo oil on scalp every 2 days; be more consistent with taking my vitamins & iron pills; moisturize & seal daily or every other day; scalp massages.


----------



## Daina (Jan 14, 2017)

Used the Xcel 21, M&S and braided now rocking my mauve SLAP as me and the baby take a nap.


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 14, 2017)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> Oh okay. Thanks for the heads up yall. I did overlook black tea's drying affects, I'll probably go with powdered garlic instead. And I'll keep you posted the next time I try.



Idk if you'll still smell like garlic or not using the powdered form, but I know I don't have that issue with the oil form & if you'd like you could also try Alter ego garlic mask to deep condition with or garlic & onion juice to prepoo with.


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 14, 2017)

Just making a note that I will go ahead and simply replace all my beloved Eqyss products--once they run out.  There are more reasonably priced hair products out there that can have the same effects on my tresses. 

*MT* = Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor
*Eqyss Leave-in *= Infusium Pro Original Leave-in Treatment
*Eqyss Shampoo* = L'Oréal Triple Resist Shampoo
*Eqyss Conditioner *= L'Oréal Triple Resist Reinforcing Conditioner (currently using)

Since there were several sites claiming arginine is great for hair strength and growth, I fig I find an affordable leave-in with that ingredient. Aphogee 2 Min was the closest to MT I could find that wasn't the same price. Guess I'll find out how things go with these new products later in the year. If anybody tried any of these replacements, feel free to give feedback.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 15, 2017)

Still keeping up with my weekly washes and DC's. Yesterday I took down my 8 braids and did a pre-poo with warmed up coconut oil for 2 hours. Shampood and DC'd for 3 hours. Rinsed it out, put my leave ins, and sealed. Put it in 8 celie braids again. Hopefully I can keep this up for the rest of the year.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 15, 2017)

Cowashed my hair yesterday with the shea Moisture yucca and balboa line


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2017)

I still haven't washed my hair. Between meal prepping, trying to exercise and going to work I haven't had the time. My wash day is a 2-3 hour process.

My steps:
I lather twice
Towel blot
Apply DC from ends to roots
Cover with a cap and turban for 30 mins
Rinse and air dry 50%
Unravel each braid, detangle and Moisturize
Braid it back


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 15, 2017)

5 weeks in the weave. About to take it out...


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 15, 2017)

DC overnight with APB UCS. I'll clay wash in the morning.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 16, 2017)

Resisting the urge to trim these scraggy looking ends I have (especially at the front) is soooo hard. As I see no noticeable splits, I keep trying to focus on the fact that all strands do not grow at the same rate and the others will eventually catch up


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2017)

M&S my ends tonight with BN Coco Castor Pudding and SSI Coriander Fig Balm


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 17, 2017)

I think I might get some twists so I can focus on oiling the front of my head so the layers can catch up to the back layers.


----------



## BellaRose (Jan 17, 2017)

I will be following this thread.


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 18, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> 5 weeks in the weave. About to take it out...



How long do you usually leave your weave in?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 18, 2017)

Sprayed some APB refresher on the lower part of my hair today to revive some squashed strands. My first use.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nicole Hunter said:


> How long do you usually leave your weave in?


I don't wear them often, but usually between 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2017)

Just used NW Xcel 21 Hair Revitalizer and my special oil blend on my scalp and Sarenzo Creamy Oil on my hair


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 18, 2017)

I finally washed my hair

I'm currently doing an hour dc session with Chroma Riche and Lait Vital. I will partially air dry my hair and redo my celies. I can't believe how loose my braids got after 3 weeks of spraying Xcel 21. I'm looking forward to tonight's pull test in my new length check shirt.


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 18, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> I don't wear them often, but usually between 6-8 weeks.



How do you maintain your hair underneath


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 19, 2017)

Detangling was a b.... I lost a lot of hair since it had been 3 weeks. I had matting too. I broke a comb. Never waiting that long again. And perhaps I should only spray Xcel21 once a day


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 19, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Detangling was a b.... I lost a lot of hair since it had been 3 weeks. I had matting too. I broke a comb. Never waiting that long again. And perhaps I should only spray Xcel21 once a day


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm really doing well on drinking my water. Every day I've been drinking 2 or almost 2 liters of water. For some reason I find it easy to do when I am at work than at home. Maybe it's because at home I have so many other substitutes.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 19, 2017)

Ordered the Outre Big Beautiful wig  4A last night as recommended in this thread. I'm getting color S4/30. It's on Amazon for $14.xx plus $4.99 shipping. I can't wait to get it!

Next I want to try Outre Donna.


----------



## Daina (Jan 19, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Detangling was a b.... I lost a lot of hair since it had been 3 weeks. I had matting too. I broke a comb. Never waiting that long again. And perhaps I should only spray Xcel21 once a day



@Prettymetty, I'm afraid I'm going to have the same issue when I finally get a chance to wash my hair this weekend.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 19, 2017)

Washed and deep conditioned with the shea moisture jbco line


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 20, 2017)

I sprayed Xcel21 this morning and threw on my wig. I'm kinda over this blonde. I want a chocolate shade next


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 20, 2017)

As I had the time, I decided to have another DC session. This has now turned into an all day all night affair as I'm out and about.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 20, 2017)

Nicole Hunter said:


> How do you maintain your hair underneath


I use an applicator bottle with diluted shampoo and get under the net to the braids. Then I do the same with some leave in. I have a hood dryer to dry my hair because I don't want it to become mildewed.

I'm about to put my hair in cornrows and wear a wig though because the weave was kind of hard to get to my scalp and I took it out on my own and that wasn't fun. Next time, I'll let the stylist take it out for me.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2017)

I washed my hair this morning with *22nd Century Shampoo Bar* and now DCing with *22nd Century Deep Conditioner* under a plastic cap while at work all day today with my wig on top, of course.

I won't have time to DC tomorrow because I have an all day women's seminar to attend.

ETA: Looks like I'll be sleeping with this DC in my hair tonight because it's too late for me to deal with my hair right now. I just got off from a 13.5 hour day at work and ain't no way I'm washing my hair tonight .


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 21, 2017)

By the time I removed my head wrap this morning, the DC was well absorbed into my hair.  I rinsed and used a rhassoul clay mix. My hair was loving it. Going to put it up tonight. Maybe tuck my ends in the morning.


----------



## ladybevy (Jan 21, 2017)

Yesterday I washed my hair. I was going to wait at least 2 weeks (since I relaxed my hair just a week ago) but I needed a wash. Shampoo with SM Moisture Retention, then did a protein treatment with HydraTherma Naturals Protein Conditioner then DC under the hooded dryer for 30 minutes with Bee Mine Bee-U-Ti-Ful Deep Conditioner. Used Mizani 25 Miracle Milk Leave-In then air dried. My hair was soft and bouncy.

I'm really thinking about getting that Xcel 21. With all the positive reviews so far, I think I might get it soon.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 21, 2017)

I washed my scalp... monday i think. I took a section of twists down to redo them. I had a terrible tangle. I tried to save some strands.

I took all the twists down today. I didn't have any other tangles like that.

It's soft and not breaking. I clipped my ends on the stretched hair so that any bad ends wouldn't cause tangling when I wash it and DC today.

Got some packets of shea moisture (pink) to give shea moisture another chance. The basic kind was not moisturizing to me. It just weighed my hair down and it still felt dry somehow. I didn't like it. Tried it several times and same thing.
Got their pink packs this week just because they're pink and maybe ill get different results

I'm thinking of a halo braid style this week.

Having product junkie fever... and baby fever but that's another story...
I want to make some flax seed gel.
I think I need some curlformers. I like the semi defined look they give on 4b hair lol.
I don't have a pibbs. I want one, but I have a hairdryer already
I don't have a blow dryer with comb, but I'm not sure I want to straighten my hair this year.
Oh and I also ordered some kinky clip ins


----------



## victory777 (Jan 21, 2017)

I did a garlic prepoo treatment followed by a deep conditioner. Used APB UCS for the first time .


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 21, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> I use an applicator bottle with diluted shampoo and get under the net to the braids. Then I do the same with some leave in. I have a hood dryer to dry my hair because I don't want it to become mildewed.
> 
> I'm about to put my hair in cornrows and wear a wig though because the weave was kind of hard to get to my scalp and I took it out on my own and that wasn't fun. Next time, I'll let the stylist take it out for me.



OMG! I'm sorry to hear that.


victory777 said:


> I did a garlic prepoo treatment followed by a deep conditioner. Used APB UCS for the first time .



How did you like the garlic PrePoo treatment & how did you do it?


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 21, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> I washed my scalp... monday i think. I took a section of twists down to redo them. I had a terrible tangle. I tried to save some strands.
> 
> I took all the twists down today. I didn't have any other tangles like that.
> 
> ...



I make flaxseed gel all the time I love it. As of lately I been using it as my leave in mixed with AVG & manuka honey.


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 21, 2017)

ladybevy said:


> Yesterday I washed my hair. I was going to wait at least 2 weeks (since I relaxed my hair just a week ago) but I needed a wash. Shampoo with SM Moisture Retention, then did a protein treatment with HydraTherma Naturals Protein Conditioner then DC under the hooded dryer for 30 minutes with Bee Mine Bee-U-Ti-Ful Deep Conditioner. Used Mizani 25 Miracle Milk Leave-In then air dried. My hair was soft and bouncy.
> 
> I'm really thinking about getting that Xcel 21. With all the positive reviews so far, I think I might get it soon.



I wanna try the Xcel 21 as well. I plan to get some in a couple weeks, but I'm unsure on how it will work with my hair being braided like if it'll cause product buildup


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 21, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I finally washed my hair
> 
> I'm currently doing an hour dc session with Chroma Riche and Lait Vital. I will partially air dry my hair and redo my celies. I can't believe how loose my braids got after 3 weeks of spraying Xcel 21. I'm looking forward to tonight's pull test in my new length check shirt.



Did the Xcel cause product buildup for you when your hair was braided?


----------



## victory777 (Jan 21, 2017)

Nicole Hunter said:


> OMG! I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> 
> How did you like the garlic PrePoo treatment & how did you do it?


I really like it; it has helped with my shedding a lot!


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 21, 2017)

victory777 said:


> I really like it; it has helped with my shedding a lot!



Yassssss girl! Garlic will definitely do it!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2017)

I used Naturelle Grow Sweet Plantain Leave in this morning and sealed it in with Sarenzo Creamy Oil.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2017)

Nicole Hunter said:


> Did the Xcel cause product buildup for you when your hair was braided?


Yes. It causes major buildup and sticky, matted roots. As long as I shampoo thoroughly it's fine


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 22, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Yes. It causes major buildup and sticky, matted roots. As long as I shampoo thoroughly it's fine



Ok well in that case I will have to wait until 2018 to try the Xcel because I don't plan on wearing my hair out until then


----------



## Daina (Jan 22, 2017)

My hair and scalp feel so much better now that they are clean and free of build-up! I'm in a WnG today for church and tonight will M&S and do a curly bun for most of the week. Will use Xcel liquid tonight and follow with oil mix.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2017)

I put some Xcel21 on my scalp with a dropper bottle. Now my hair is tucked under a slap cap. I'm so tired


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 23, 2017)

I put my DC on but my sister talked me into////begged the life out of me to help her host a million and one people coming over. Well, I didn't get to rinse it out even today. My hair is celie twists and then those are flat twisted to the back with like.... cinnamon roll buns.

OMG Yall funny story...
My aunt has twin boys who are five. One has a new kindergarten class friend who is a girl. He's been talking about her a lot but I forgot the girls name.

Well, my aunt wanted to know if the girl was "brown" out of curiosity because brown people are scarce in the city.

So she couldn't get a hint by the girls' name. So she asked him what her hair looked like.
*I'm just the storyteller*

First,  she asked if she was "chocolatay" like him. He literally says "no. Shes just brown. Like a light..... light brown".... I chuckled.

She asked if her hair was long.
He said "no" really fast. It definitely was not long. I'm still chuckling.

She asked what it looked like. He said "ummm.... like... cinnamon rolls." He was so serious.

I died!

Anastasia that's her name. She may have met the girl by now, but we just let it go. I haven't asked for an update lol

Wait! When she asked if it was long he said no fast. Then he said "it's small."


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm entering this challenge. I began flat ironing tonight, now I'm half way done . I'm giving up and going to bed. I hope I don't look too crazy for work. Looks like I'll still be grazing BSL after an inch trim so I'll be aiming for MBL. I'll try to take pics within the next couple of days.


----------



## Daina (Jan 23, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> I put my DC on but my sister talked me into////begged the life out of me to help her host a million and one people coming over. Well, I didn't get to rinse it out even today. My hair is celie twists and then those are flat twisted to the back with like.... cinnamon roll buns.
> 
> OMG Yall funny story...
> My aunt has twin boys who are five. One has a new kindergarten class friend who is a girl. He's been talking about her a lot but I forgot the girls name.
> ...



@apple_natural, I died laughing in my office reading this...the purity and innocence of children and how they see the world never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nicole Hunter said:


> OMG! I'm sorry to hear that.



No, nothing is wrong with the weave at all. I enjoyed it, but I prefer to be able to take my "hair" off and get to my scalp easier. I'm rocking a wig now with cornrows that I will try to keep in for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 24, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> No, nothing is wrong with the weave at all. I enjoyed it, but I prefer to be able to take my "hair" off and get to my scalp easier. I'm rocking a wig now with cornrows that I will try to keep in for the next 6 weeks.



Ok good yayyyyy! Lol! Where do you purchase your weave from?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 24, 2017)

This has been a long day, but I want to make time to cleanse and treat my hair today. Kerastase has 2 different sales going on today, so I will stock up on the conditioners that I'm low on.

I forgot to post this pic from a few  days ago. I'm at line 5 and it's much easier to see than my old shirt


----------



## beauti (Jan 24, 2017)

*I dc'd my twists today with mielle organics babassu mint dc. *


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey girls...had another question for y'all. Has anyone ever considered or tried using subliminal affirmations? Some people have mentioned these kind of methods work. I admit it sounds like there may be a science to it. The mind is a powerful thing. Perhaps that's why there's a saying out there: "mind over matter".

I bet some of you are like  lol


----------



## victory777 (Jan 24, 2017)

SweetestChick said:


> Hey girls...had another question for y'all. Has anyone ever considered or tried using subliminal affirmations? Some people have mentioned these kind of methods work. I admit it sounds like there may be a science to it. The mind is a powerful thing. Perhaps that's why there's a saying out there: "mind over matter".
> 
> I bet some of you are like  lol


I agree with this... I've made a vision board and believe in Faith and speaking things into existence. ... so I put hair pictures that are similar to my hair and view them weekly. I meditate .I also do this with Bible scriptures, house improvements, etc.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 24, 2017)

SweetestChick said:


> Hey girls...had another question for y'all. Has anyone ever considered or tried using subliminal affirmations? Some people have mentioned these kind of methods work. I admit it sounds like there may be a science to it. The mind is a powerful thing. Perhaps that's why there's a saying out there: "mind over matter".
> 
> I bet some of you are like  lol


I actually have a "vision board" full of positive affirmations about health, life, love, wealth and hair. I started it after I read The Secret and I have seen it work miracles in people's lives. In college we referred to it as the Self Fulfilling Prophecy. Basically it's whatever you think or say it'll be. I'm a bartender and sometimes I visualize my tips before I even serve people. It works!

Long before I read the book, my mother and I started a tradition at New Year's. We would list 10 things we wanted to achieve or aquire that year and put it in the bible with a prayer (Habakuk). I often forgot about the list until the next year, but it blew my mind that I achieved every single thing.


----------



## victory777 (Jan 24, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I actually have a "vision board" full of positive affirmations about health, life, love, wealth and hair. I started it after I read The Secret and I have seen it work miracles in people's lives. In college we referred to it as the Self Fulfilling Prophecy. Basically it's whatever you think or say it'll be. I'm a bartender and sometimes I visualize my tips before I even serve people. It works!



That's awesome! When you achieve your goals,  do you cross them out or put a date on them? This is the first year Im actually placing scriptures, thoughts, pics on a vision board; Im excited! I usually just write down goals.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 24, 2017)

victory777 said:


> That's awesome! When you achieve your goals,  do you cross them out or put a date on them? This is the first year Im actually placing scriptures, thoughts, pics on a vision board; Im excited! I usually just write down goals.


I don't do either things, but I keep the original goal list that I wrote down. I have several. I should probably update my vision board, print it and put it in a frame in my room.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 24, 2017)

This is the board and list I made in 2014


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 24, 2017)

@victory777  Thanks for replying so quickly. I also recall a study that was done with different objects (plants, ice and something else I can't remember) and the effect of words on their condition. There was 2 of each and one object was subjected to negative words. The other exposed to positive. The results were astounding. Whatever object that was subjected to negative words turned out disfigured, the positives had flourished. God gave us some power in our words, even to the point of visually affecting other objects (possibly people too)!

Sorry I'm babbling. But I'm glad I'm not the only one who dealt with subliminal affirmations. I just started them and have felt sensations on the scalp like tingling and itching. I'm gonna experiment for a few weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 24, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I'm entering this challenge. I began flat ironing tonight, now I'm half way done . I'm giving up and going to bed. I hope I don't look too crazy for work. Looks like I'll still be grazing BSL after an inch trim so I'll be aiming for MBL. I'll try to take pics within the next couple of days.


 okay so here is my starting pic as promised. I am never flat ironing my hair again. The next time it is flat ironed it will be by a stylist. I didn't even finish my whole head! My hair has reverted somewhat already so it looks shorter than it is. It's still touching my bra strap even after an inch trim so I'm claiming BSL . And I'm def full APL.

I'll edit this post with my game plan.

Eta:
Game Plan for MBL:
-Use quality DCs and DC every 1-2 weeks
-Dust/Trim every 2 months or so
-No more using the blow dryer to stretch my hair.
-More protective styling.
-Visit my stylist every 2 months to combat my “hair fatigue”.
-Take vitamins everyday.
-Use growth aid on scalp (Xcel or JBCO)
-Purchase some quality hair tools (clips, brushes, and combs)

I also need to work on getting my ends healthy. My hair isn't as bad as I thought it was though. I thought I would have to trim a lot more. I want to thicken up the last 4 inches of my hair which I'll do with trims. There was some thinning in my nape before which threatened to give me the dreaded “W” shape in the back. To my surprise that thinning is gone now! So I'm happy about that. Despite close examination of my ends, over all my hair looks thick from root to end.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 24, 2017)

On that note: We are all making Bsl/Mbl this year!!! Maybe even Waist!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 24, 2017)

Moisturized with ntm silk touch creme and sealed with the mane choice Butter


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 25, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> On that note: We are all making Bsl/Mbl this year!!! Maybe even Waist!


@Prettymetty I think from your pic you are very very close to MBL! The visualisation thing definitely works, I can attest to it but the trick is to put faith behind your words.


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 25, 2017)

@Prettymetty @Fotchygirl 
 Let's do this thing, everybody!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Nicole Hunter said:


> Ok good yayyyyy! Lol! Where do you purchase your weave from?


Online is cheaper than the BSS. I usually go to hairsisters.com


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2017)

Wash day was easy breezy tonight. I washed with a sample of Kerastase Elixir Ultime and did a 90 minute DC with Masquintense. My hair smells so good and detangling was easy. I didn't have buildup since I only sprayed Xcel21 once a day last week.

Next week I will do a protein DC  (Therapiste).


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 26, 2017)

Good morning my gorgeous sweet face beautiful hair sisters! Hope everyone is doing well.

My check in update is: 

While I'm doing well rotating my protective styles, I ended up declining to have my hair done in fear that it would be burned at the Dominican Salon. It's been a very long time since I've worn it straight and I'm urging very badly for that soft non-crazy shrunken state.

I think I've come to the conclusion that I am going to buy myself a nice old fashioned curling iron and curl the ends under and see what happens, what I can come up with.

If it comes out like crap.. oh well, at least I got that out of my system and I can always figure out something. For instance put the back in a high fluffy pony w my bangs curled around my face. 

Last trim: 21 Dec 2016 where I chopped 1 inch off.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2017)

@Caramel74 I was looking at old hair pics and I miss the sleek shine I got from the Dominicans. I want to get a rollers set with blown roots. They shouldn't need to flatiron, because of my keratin treatment.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 27, 2017)

@Prettymetty That sounds like a good plan! I also miss the sleek shine as well as the feathery perfect movement and no kinks what so ever since they get right to the root. I also miss just relaxing and having my hair done. I still have not done it yet. My boyfriend wanted me to cook dinner for once because we always go out to eat, lol. Also I had not been to the gym so I had to catch up and do 2 hours, grocery shopping, home, shower, and cook. By the time I was done he was already here, so I couldn't play with my curling iron but I bought it. I'm going to end up going to the DS anyway when I can find the time.

I still don't feel like doing it. I know I'll never get it perfect myself and it's too much work. A big part of me wants to run down the street to supercuts and have them flatiron it. I can always play with my curling iron after they do the majority of it. After getting use to putting my hair in a protective style that takes like 2 minutes, it's so hard close to impossible to do this myself. You'll know if I bomb because there probably won't be a picture.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 30, 2017)

i washed and conditioned my hair yesterday. i also dyed the clips ins i bought. i have flat twists in a bun right now, though, because i'm nervous about wearing them


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 30, 2017)

Update Check In:

Heya Beautiful Sisters 

The curling iron I bought was a piece of gabbage! Can't even return it because even though I'm such a receipt natzi, I throw them away after I record it in my check register, lol.

I ended up running literally, well walking, down to Supercuts and Simone flatironed my hair. At first I was like eh, but as the day went on, I really really enjoyed having my hair straight. It's a shock to people that always see me with a PS, they always comment how long my hair is. It felt good! Next day I used the garbage curling iron on slept on flatironed hair so I could get another day out of it. It even was so soft on day number 3 but I jumped in the shower anyway, cowashed, M & S, and went back to PS.

Sorry no pic as I have been so busy lately. I know that has to be a once in a great while thing as my hair is so so fine and it has to be handled like antique lace.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm back on the bamboo extract from today. I was taking this for a few months last year and I think I stopped around Sept. I definitely notice that my root bulbs from shed hairs feel smaller than they did when I was taking this in the Summer, so I'm bringing it back into the fold.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jan 30, 2017)

In here for the pics


----------



## Sanity (Jan 31, 2017)

I am protective styling in boxbraids. 7 weeks to go until my length check! I really need to shampoo my scalp and oil this week.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 31, 2017)

Finished wash day with a clay mix (mainly rhassoul) and wng. I DC yesterday with APB Pumpkinseed Moisturising Mask.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 31, 2017)

Just cowashed my hair


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 31, 2017)

I did some shopping earlier for dh's b day and I got a few things for myself too. I will use my new flat iron tomorrow if I feel up to it.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 31, 2017)

I've been cowashing my hair for the past couple of nights and I'm liking it. I need a nice cowashing product. I like how moist it makes my hair. I just need to perfect my cowash routine.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 1, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I've been cowashing my hair for the past couple of nights and I'm liking it. I need a nice cowashing product. I like how moist it makes my hair. I just need to perfect my cowash routine.



I really like deva curl cleansing conditioner, as a cowash product


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 1, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> On that note: We are all making Bsl/Mbl this year!!! Maybe even Waist!



this was so nice. thank you


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 1, 2017)

I  this thread so much. 
Was one of the reasons I joined this forum in 2013. 

Back then I thought "Wow Bsl/Mbl hair is so long". 
Now I'm looking for hip length to consider my hair long. 

Cheering you ladies on as you meet and exceed hair goals


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 2, 2017)

Today was wash day. I washed with Elixir Ultime sample shampoo and did a 1 hour DC with Cristalliste mask. My hair was very soft and easy to detangle. This week's celies are done.this is my wet texture after 3 keratin treatments. Still zig zaggy type 4, but much looser


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2017)

Still here rocking my 4 week old beehive cornrows. Today was wash day and my scalp is thanking me for it.


----------



## SweetestChick (Feb 5, 2017)

Last night used my split ender finally. It wasn't hard to use, but it was a longer process than anticipated. You really have to section off _thin _parts of hair or the gadget will start pulling on your hair a little. 
At first in my mind I thought if I'm taking off .25" at a time and I have to go over my hair 3 times, I'll lose nearly an inch! Lol but I couldn't really see a difference thank God. It only gets the damaged/split ends. It will pass over the healthy hair, not cut it.

Also I am still doing my sub affirmations, each night when I go to sleep. I'm trying a different video this time since the previous didn't do as much as expected after a week. Lord help me with my patience lol. But I'm gonna stick this one out it does seem to do more for me. Let's see how things play out next month for our 1st check in...


----------



## beauti (Feb 5, 2017)

*•dc'd with APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle  made my hair incredibly soft
•did a wash and go using curls blueberry bliss leave-in, mielle organics mint almond oil  and curls blueberry bliss curl control jelly.
Will keep this wash and go in a bun for the week. My hair feels so good!
*


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2017)

beauti said:


> *•dc'd with APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle  made my hair incredibly soft
> •did a wash and go using curls blueberry bliss leave-in, mielle organics mint almond oil  and curls blueberry bliss curl control jelly.
> Will keep this wash and go in a bun for the week. My hair feels so good!*


Okay @beauti 

Spill the beans on the Mielle Mint Almond Oil please. What did you like about it? Tell me everything


----------



## beauti (Feb 5, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Okay @beauti
> 
> Spill the beans on the Mielle Mint Almond Oil please. What did you like about it? Tell me everything


*It smells like a minty-er version of the babassu mint dc. Surprisingly enough there's not alot of tingling considering how strongly minty it is. It's slightly thick in consistency, not at all your typical almond oil.(must be the soybean oil. Ingredients are glycerin,soybean oil, almond oil, and peppermint oil.) I  used it after my leave-in, and even applied on gelled hair. My hair drank it up right away, it doesn't just coat the hair. And it's none greasy despite being slightly thick in consistency. No sticky residue. Hth! @Aggie *


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 6, 2017)

washed and deep conditioned last night. redid my celie braids and added castor oil to the ends


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2017)

beauti said:


> *It smells like a minty-er version of the babassu mint dc. Surprisingly enough there's not alot of tingling considering how strongly minty it is. It's slightly thick in consistency, not at all your typical almond oil.(must be the soybean oil. Ingredients are glycerin,soybean oil, almond oil, and peppermint oil.) I  used it after my leave-in, and even applied on gelled hair. My hair drank it up right away, it doesn't just coat the hair. And it's none greasy despite being slightly thick in consistency. No sticky residue. Hth! @Aggie *


This did help @beauti. Thank you so much. I may get that one later.


----------



## beauti (Feb 6, 2017)

Aggie said:


> This did help @beauti. Thank you so much. I may get that one later.


*The price is pretty decent but I think I will try to diy when mine runs out, only bc I'm heavy handed and use alot of it. But her products have yet to disappoint me.*


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2017)

beauti said:


> *The price is pretty decent but I think I will try to diy when mine runs out, only bc I'm heavy handed and use alot of it. But her products have yet to disappoint me.*


I hear ya, thanks love


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Feb 7, 2017)

I know I'm late,but I'm still going to join this challenge .My hair is currently braided up in crochet braids until spring break.
Regimen:
spray braid nightly with homemade moisturizing braid spray
oil scalp with coconut oil
apply sulfur oil mix/temple balm 3x a week followed by a scalp message.


----------



## beauti (Feb 8, 2017)

*This is how I've been wearing my hair. Take down and remoisturize every couple days.

 *


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 8, 2017)

I've been wearing my hair in a bun for the past 8 day's.  I've just taken it down and given myself a head massage. I'll water rinse at some point today.


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 8, 2017)

i deep conditioned with peace rose Shea Moisture. I LOVE the smell. thats about it. it wasn't the worst. it did ok. its not my staple (which i put on my really dry parts) and it's not quite like the cholesterol conditioner which i love and is cheaper and better.

i did like the smell. i have rose extract stuff that i usually put in my glycerin spray (that i havent been using). Today, I mixed in rose water in my scurl spray that i use for my braids, but also because I like the bottle, so I use it up in order to use the bottle for homemade glycerin rose water. I even put it on my face as a moisturizer. It's great and recommended by makeup artists

anyway, i have my clip-ins in today. i feel really weird, but they look awesome


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 8, 2017)

Wash day is here again. I did my DC for a little over an hour while I cooked dinner and did laundry. Now I'm air drying it a bit so that I can redo my braids.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Feb 10, 2017)

I seriously have to wash my hair but I am scurred. It is tangly now even before a wash because of the new growth that is coming in and the different textures that I have. Some of my hair is relaxed straight from before LHCF when I wasn't putting Vaseline on my relaxed strands before a relaxer and some is texlaxed and then there's the NG. I will have to comb it really well this weekend before I put water on it. Today I'm wearing it in a braid out and it's hanging lower than it used to. I guess it is growing after all.


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 10, 2017)

@Fotchygirl 
How about a pre shampoo? I would use a wide tooth comb, take my time, and apply an oil for an hour at least before my shampoo. That way you can clean your scalp as well as protect your strands.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 10, 2017)

Caramel74 said:


> @Fotchygirl
> How about a pre shampoo? I would use a wide tooth comb, take my time, and apply an oil for an hour at least before my shampoo. That way you can clean your scalp as well as protect your strands.


This will work. I apply and oil, finger detangle, and let it sit for 30-60 mins before I wash. I also have a bunch of detangling sprays. My leave-in is a detangling spray as well, so I apply that with a creamy leave-in before i detangle.


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 11, 2017)

@Fotchygirl I was also thinking an oil prepoo with heat. I, personally, would not use something water based in this prepoo


My hair still looks great with my clipins. I need to DC my hair again tomorrow and retwist.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 11, 2017)

I ended up DCing overnight on Wednesday and using clay on Thursday and putting my hair up. 

Yesterday I was bored so decided to blow out the front of my hair for a twist out fringe/ bang. Quite a bit of hair was coming out with the brush (some sheds, some breakage) but it was nice to see my hair so full and to comb through a piece.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks so very much for your input my ladies,  I will certainly do that tomorrow.  I don't have enough time to dedicate to my hair today. I just put it in 4 braids and went on my way.


----------



## beauti (Feb 11, 2017)

*So I'm prepooing at the moment with fresh aloe vera from the plant and my oil mix. Hopefully i get around to dc'ing tonight as well. Not sure how to style my hair afterwards.*


----------



## Daina (Feb 11, 2017)

beauti said:


> *So I'm prepooing at the moment with fresh aloe vera from the plant and my oil mix. Hopefully i get around to dc'ing tonight as well. Not sure how to style my hair afterwards.*



I saw a Naptural 85 video using fresh aloe to prepoo as well. What benefits do you see from using it? I'm thinking of picking up a fresh plant.


----------



## Daina (Feb 11, 2017)

The Alter Ego garlic mask is amazing. I used it as a pre-poo treatment and it cut the wash day shedding I normally see in half! I also did a protein treatment and a moisture DC to try and combat some of this post color dryness. I covered my greys last week with jet black but the color was very drying. Next week I'm going to steam in my DC to see if that helps as well.


----------



## beauti (Feb 11, 2017)

Daina said:


> I saw a Naptural 85 video using fresh aloe to prepoo as well. What benefits do you see from using it? I'm thinking of picking up a fresh plant.


*I saw the same video and thought to give it a try. I usually prepoo with Lily of the Desert aloe vera gel with great results but as soon as I applied the fresh aloe my curls popped! Very defined, soft, but also strong like a mild protein. I then applied my oil mixture of coconut, olive, and safflower, and sat under the dryer. I have yet to shampoo though. Dont think it's happening tonight *


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 12, 2017)

Got some twists done yesterday. Will keep these in for a month and a half


----------



## Daina (Feb 12, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I saw the same video and thought to give it a try. I usually prepoo with Lily of the Desert aloe vera gel with great results but as soon as I applied the fresh aloe my curls popped! Very defined, soft, but also strong like a mild protein. I then applied my oil mixture of coconut, olive, and safflower, and sat under the dryer. I have yet to shampoo though. Dont think it's happening tonight *



Picked up a fresh plant tonight while at the store. Looking forward to trying this as a pre-poo!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Feb 14, 2017)

So ladies I did pre-poo with coconut oil for 2 hours, I then didvided my hair into 8 sections and detangled with a wide tooth comb, then washed and DC'd as normal. Afterwards I applied my leave-ins and detangled again. I then put my hair in 8 braids which I have now. My hair is tangle free and so yummy thanks to my Joico Moisture Recovery products. Tonight I will take them down and moisturize and seal my hair and put them back up again. on my scalp I apply the oil mix of coconut, castor, lavender, tea tree and vitamin e that I found on the indianspot website.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 15, 2017)

Today was a "Wild card" wash day. I used all samples. Once my hair was partially dry I added some Curl Ideal cream and detangled. My braids are nice and tight.

I'm currently shopping around for a new Keratin treatment. I like Uncurly, but the pj in me wants to explore other brands. I have Moroccan Keratin in my cart...

Eta I got scared at the last minute and ordered more Uncurly Keratin. Their customer service alone is worth a repeat purchase.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 17, 2017)

BSL seems so far away...


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 17, 2017)

I was really anxious to try my new Babyliss pro flat iron, so I straightened my hair and immediately braided it back. I'll be wearing a wig for another 3 weeks until I do another bkt. My new growth was very tight, so straightening it helped see a little progress. Since my hair is straight I'll be using an oil based growth aid instead of Xcel21 until next wash day. My blend consists of grapeseed oil, peppermint, lavender and rosemary oil. It smells sweet and gives my scalp a nice tingle.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 19, 2017)

Oiled my crown with a blend of a bunch of carrier and essential oils. Plan to do this every day


----------



## ladybevy (Feb 19, 2017)

My wash day was yesterday and it was a breeze. Didn't take long at all and had no issues. Love wash days like that.


----------



## beauti (Feb 19, 2017)

*Yesterday was wash day and my hair feels so good! This morning I did 11 braids using Neptural85's braidout/twist out method. I will leave these braids in the rest of the week. *


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 20, 2017)

i dont remember when i checked last, but I have a LOT of hair around my face that is really short and I dont remember how it got that way. .... i guess I kind of remember cutting it a lot... when was that?? .... hmph.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Feb 22, 2017)

I also had a good wash day on Saturday. It really helps to wash your hair when you are relaxed and not anxious about other things. My DH was watching our kiddies so I was able to give my hair the pampering it needed, this time I did prepoo with warm olive oil but I didn't detangle before washing it which I was scared about. I detangled in the shower and had no tangles afterwards. I want to really master detangling in the shower since so many ladies here swear by it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 22, 2017)

It's wash day. I plan on rinsing my hair red and then doing a wash & DC.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 22, 2017)

For the past two weeks, I've been doing the minimum- occasionally spritzing my scalp with NW21, massaging and adding water and gel and putting it all back up in my banana clip. I want to fit a wash day in tomorrow or Friday but I'm enjoying the fullness, and everyone keeps giving me better things to do.


----------



## Daina (Feb 23, 2017)

I also stretched my wash day for two weeks this time as well!  Been using the Xcel 21 and my growth oil and M&S every few days then back in a bun I go.  My hair has really thickened up a lot, especially in the top, crown and front area which I'm excited about.  I think it's mostly due to the Xcel 21 as I have been hit or miss with my vitamins and supplements the last 2 months.  This weekend I am going to co-cleanse and deep condition and will either do a WnG or wet bun.  Next Friday 3/3 I'm getting my hair done and will do my March length check as well.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 23, 2017)

If I could photoshop these love handles I would  I am 2 weeks away from a bkt and 3 weeks away from the Spring Equinox trim. I will trim an inch from my longest layer so that the sides can catch up. Overall I'm happy with my progress so far.

Again. Sorry about the rolls


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 24, 2017)

@Prettymetty this is almost waist length hair!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 24, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> If I could photoshop these love handles I would  I am 2 weeks away from a bkt and 3 weeks away from the Spring Equinox trim. I will trim an inch from my longest layer so that the sides can catch up. Overall I'm happy with my progress so far.
> 
> Again. Sorry about the rollsView attachment 389831


Wowzers! Claim MBL! Congrats!


----------



## Daina (Feb 24, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> If I could photoshop these love handles I would  I am 2 weeks away from a bkt and 3 weeks away from the Spring Equinox trim. I will trim an inch from my longest layer so that the sides can catch up. Overall I'm happy with my progress so far.
> 
> Again. Sorry about the rollsView attachment 389831



@Prettymetty, beautiful hair and great growth! Your hair seems to be responding well to BKT's.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> @Prettymetty this is almost waist length hair!


That's what I was thinking. It is past where waist length starts and moving on towards the bottom of waist length. Its past both BSL and MBL.


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 24, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> @Prettymetty this is almost waist length hair!



@Prettymetty
Oh my goodness is it ever!! And you're stunningly gorgeous love handles and all


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 24, 2017)

@Prettymetty Gone on NIH Sis! Great job. It's not even the end of February and you have pretty much managed to graduate from this challenge.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2017)

Congrats on reaching MBL @Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks ladies yall are the best!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 25, 2017)

Congratulations @Prettymetty at reaching MBL


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 3, 2017)

I got a massage and facial with my best friend earlier and I feel great. I had to skip wash day yesterday, because of my erratic work schedule. I will wash and bkt Thursday. I am off all Spring Break and I can't wait.

How is everyone?


----------



## Sanity (Mar 3, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks ladies yall are the best!


wow! you did it!! Congratulations! wooo!!


----------



## Alma Petra (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello guys!

I am new here. I used to lurk around the boards for so long but this is the first time that I have activated my account.

Recently I have had a number of set backs and I feel that I totally hate my hair at the moment. I think I need some inspiration and a supportive environment so I'll join this challenge if it's not too late.

*So about my hair:*

It's a messy combination of natural, relaxed and texlaxed. Right now I hate the texture and I'm not sure if I want to texlax, transition to natural, do a BKT, or something else. I think that my natural texture is overly frizzy to the point of being shapeless. Anybody knows of any tricks to reduce the frizz/enhance the curls other than chemical treatments?

In December my hair was just grazing BSL, but the ends were already damaged from a previous relaxer, so a week ago I cut random chunks of the damage off my hair. I still have a few inches of damage plus now my hemline is a funny mess. I'm back to APL with some lead hairs hovering over BSL, and one single lock extending just beyond BSL (had to mention it because it looks funny)

I have a chronic ongoing problem of shedding and my hair is now much thinner than it used to be 2 or 3 months ago, and I have no edges left. I still have no idea what exactly the problem is but i know for sure that my hair is going to continue to fall off until I'm left with no hair whatsoever on my head. I just don't know how soon this process will become complete.

*My regimen:*

I don't know what exactly I'm doing now. I LOVE to wash my hair and this is so detrimental because it's so fragile from the damage and keeps breaking with manipulation plus the shedding is a total nightmare, any tugging and the hair comes off in clumps. But I just want to keep washing it. I even comb it with every wash nowadays when in the past I used to finger detangle solely.

What I truly want to do is to wash once or twice per week maximally and to keep the hair in a bun continuously to protect the ends, and to keep the bun messy in order to avoid traction on the edges, but I hate the non-sleek look. I also don't know if I can stop the frequent washing.

*My goals:*


To go back to grazing BSL


To find a way to wear my hair that hides how thin it is, hides the bald edges (somehow), doesn't look totally unkempt, and doesn't embarrass me in any other way
*My starting pic:*







And this is what I want to go back to from December:


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I am new here. I used to lurk around the boards for so long but this is the first time that I have activated my account.
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry your hair is in distress. I'm hope the ladies in here can help. Even though I know you say it is thinning, it looks very pretty in the pictures you shared.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 4, 2017)

-*Pre-pooing* with my Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm Combo mixed with Paul Mitchell The Detangler and AVJ

*-Shampooing* with Bask & Bloom Gentle Herbal Cleanser - I really like this cleanser a lot because it gives a tiny bit of suds and cleanses just like it's name says - gently. Plus it smells nice too for a herbal cleanser.

*-Deep Conditioning* with Bekura Vanilla Whiskey followed by APB UCS.

*-Leave-in* Bekura Tonga Mousse and/or NG Sweet Plantain Leave-in 

*-Plaiting* my hair up in 4 big celies and wigging it for the week


----------



## beauti (Mar 4, 2017)

*Today is wash day. Not exactly looking forward to the process but I can't wait to feel water on my scalp and hair.*


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 4, 2017)

I clay washed my hair with a kaolin mix today, left on for around 30mins. This was not the mix to detangle with. I followed with a fermented rice water rinse (left on for 5mins). I finished with shea butter on my ends, and diluted KCCC for my wng.


----------



## Alma Petra (Mar 4, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I'm sorry your hair is in distress. I'm hope the ladies in here can help. Even though I know you say it is thinning, it looks very pretty in the pictures you shared.


Oh thank you so much Faith! I really hope that I'll get some insight into things through being here on the forums. The thinning situation looks pretty desperate but we'll see...


----------



## Alma Petra (Mar 4, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I clay washed my hair with a kaolin mix today, left on for around 30mins. This was not the mix to detangle with. I followed with a fermented rice water rinse (left on for 5mins). I finished with shea butter on my ends, and diluted KCCC for my wng.


So ummm what is the function of the kaolin mix? Would you say that it helps with curl definition?


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 4, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> So ummm what is the function of the kaolin mix? Would you say that it helps with curl definition?



I use clay as my main form of cleansing/ conditioning. Clay definitely helps with curl definition. It was my first time using kaolin clay so I wanted to see how it would perform on my hair. It was weird but not bad. With this mix, my coils appeared tighter than usual (than with bentonite or rhassoul). There was no slip, so my hair felt a bit odd and I couldn't detangle like I normally would. However, it did cleanse and condition well.


----------



## chocolat79 (Mar 4, 2017)

I think my hair growth rate has increased. I've been using topical and internal growth aids consistently since December so that has to be helping.  I'm at week 6 of my crochet braids and it looks how it usually looks at week 8. I'll do an unofficial length check when I take them down this month.  But my official one will be in June when I flat iron my hair.

I fully intend to be BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 6, 2017)

SweetestChick said:


> Last night used my split ender finally. It wasn't hard to use, but it was a longer process than anticipated. You really have to section off _thin _parts of hair or the gadget will start pulling on your hair a little.
> At first in my mind I thought if I'm taking off .25" at a time and I have to go over my hair 3 times, I'll lose nearly an inch! Lol but I couldn't really see a difference thank God. It only gets the damaged/split ends. It will pass over the healthy hair, not cut it.
> 
> Also I am still doing my sub affirmations, each night when I go to sleep. I'm trying a different video this time since the previous didn't do as much as expected after a week. Lord help me with my patience lol. But I'm gonna stick this one out it does seem to do more for me. Let's see how things play out next month for our 1st check in...



Do you have a direct link where you bought your split ender?


----------



## Fotchygirl (Mar 6, 2017)

Oh my! Where have I been? I missed all the excitement! Congrats @Prettymetty on exceeding your goal for this challenge. What wouldyou say was the game changer for you?


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 6, 2017)

Fotchygirl said:


> Oh my! Where have I been? I missed all the excitement! Congrats @Prettymetty on exceeding your goal for this challenge. What wouldyou say was the game changer for you?


Thanks!

Xcel21 definitely helped boost my growth rate and the keratin treatment made retention better than ever. Also not being lazy and pushing back wash days. My hair gets super dry and brittle if I go longer than a week without washing/wetting it.

Now that I'm closing in on my final goal I want to start wearing my hair straight more. That means no more Xcel for a while. I'm currently using an essential oil blend with grapeseed oil, lavender, peppermint and rosemary oil.


----------



## Daina (Mar 8, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Xcel21 definitely helped boost my growth rate and the keratin treatment made retention better than ever. Also not being lazy and pushing back wash days. My hair gets super dry and brittle if I go longer than a week without washing/wetting it.
> 
> Now that I'm closing in on my final goal I want to start wearing my hair straight more. That means no more Xcel for a while. I'm currently using an essential oil blend with grapeseed oil, lavender, peppermint and rosemary oil.



@Prettymetty, get the Xcel 21 cream.  I use it when my hair is straight instead of the spray and have no issues with reversion.


----------



## BellaRose (Mar 8, 2017)

Congrats @Prettymetty Haven't checked this thread for a while. Nice jobs ladies. Keep at it.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 10, 2017)

Dusted my ends last night. I plan to wash my hair this evening  (or at least start). Looking forward to some pampering.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2017)

Tonight I hope to use the left over *henna treatment* I have in the fridge. I added just small amount of dry henna to it to make sure it's enough for all my roots.

I have it warming up in a hot cabby for about 90 minutes and will be sleeping with it on my hair overnight. I want to cut some of my hair treatment day tomorrow in half so I can get out earlier to do my Saturday runs.

*Tomorrow I plan to:*

*Indigo* my hair....maybe if I have time
*R/O Condition* with Redken Color Extend Conditioner
*Shampoo* with either the last of some Pureology Hydrating poo or Brocato Swell Volume Full Body Shampoo - most likely the latter though
*Deep Moisturized Conditioning *with APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle
*Leave-in* with NG Hibiscus and Honey


----------



## SweetestChick (Mar 11, 2017)

@CheChe1881  Hi! For some reason the seller seems to switch between lowering the price for red trimmer or the black one.  So I'll just post both links...

*Black: http://m.ebay.com/itm/322260840745?_mwBanner=1*

Red:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Talavera-SPLIT-ENDER-PRO-Cordless-Split-End-and-Damaged-Hair-Trimmer-RED-/322251149944?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202348%26meid%3Dfa8fcdfea84f476dbb62beafc4778a77%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D25%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D322260840745&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 11, 2017)

I haven't been on the hair side in a hot minute! This is mostly because I haven't been really giving a **** about my hair. It's been in cornrows under a weave or wig since December 10th. So it's been doing long stints in these cornrows. Whatever...hopefully the low manipulation helps to retain, but I'm not very hopeful. lol

Anyway, @Prettymetty congrats on MBL! You're almost waist, so I'm sure you'll make it by end of year. Make sure you post in the 2017 WL challenge when you do.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2017)

This morning I washed out my henna treatment and decided not to indigo it today. I ended up using up my Bekura Vanilla Whiskey Deep Conditioner to cowash out my henna because it did a better job than my Redken Color Extend. I don't have any cheapy conditioners in my stash at the moment so I had to use what I do have.

I have the last of the Vanilla Whiskey DC on my hair right now mixed in with some APB UCS as my deep conditioner. I don't have a whole of time for washing my hair today and that is why I combined them to make the perfect moisture/protein DC.

I'll DC with this for about 30 minutes with some heat, leave-in and head out the door in a couple of hours hopefully.


----------



## beauti (Mar 11, 2017)

*My hair has been in plaits and will remain so for the rest of this month. I need to clip my ends the next time I take them down though.*


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 11, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> I haven't been on the hair side in a hot minute! This is mostly because I haven't been really giving a **** about my hair. It's been in cornrows under a weave or wig since December 10th. So it's been doing long stints in these cornrows. Whatever...hopefully the low manipulation helps to retain, but I'm not very hopeful. lol
> 
> Anyway, @Prettymetty congrats on MBL! You're almost waist, so I'm sure you'll make it by end of year. Make sure you post in the 2017 WL challenge when you do.


Thanks  @Froreal3. I will update in the Waist length challenge after my bkt/trim in 2 weeks. I need to get rid of an inch, maybe 2... After that I'll be back on the grow until December.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Mar 13, 2017)

Ladies am I the only one whose hair comes out when I m&s? Granted I keep it in braids for most of the time but it just feels like it sheds too much!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 13, 2017)

Fotchygirl said:


> Ladies am I the only one whose hair comes out when I m&s? Granted I keep it in braids for most of the time but it just feels like it sheds too much!



I don't really moisturise and seal my hair, outside of wash day so there is always a fair bit of shedding then lol (ETA: and I finger detangle 99.9% of the time, so there is potential to see more). Do you wash your hair in loose sections? Idk, how long do you keep your hair in braids? How often do you m&s between washes? Maybe you could take pics of the amount?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2017)

Fotchygirl said:


> Ladies am I the only one whose hair comes out when I m&s? Granted I keep it in braids for most of the time but it just feels like it sheds too much!


I lose like 3 or 4 strands per section every time I moisturize and seal and I don't think that is a lot at all. But I know what you mean - I don't like to see any hair coming out at all . I moisturize sometimes daily but mostly every other day.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 15, 2017)

im going to straighten either tonight or friday to see where i am because im pretty sad my hair isn't bsl yet. idk if i think it looks better or worse than it actually is.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm on step 3 of my bkt process. 

Step 1- put hair in braided sections( I used 10)
Step 2- shampoo at least twice and let it sit a few minutes 
Step 3- naked blow-dry
Step 4- apply product and let it sit 20 minutes 
Step 5- blow-dry again using tension method
Step 6- flat iron in small sections

I will post a pic later


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 16, 2017)

Doing another overnight egg+oil treatment. I'll complete wash day tomorrow.


----------



## beauti (Mar 16, 2017)

*I'm itching to straighten my hair but I'm afraid of the disappointment if I don't reach my goal  I'll just wait until my nappiversary in June...*


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 16, 2017)

This is how it turned out. It's already starting to frizz, but the true results aren't seen until the first wash anyway


----------



## Daina (Mar 17, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> This is how it turned out. It's already starting to frizz, but the true results aren't seen until the first wash anywayView attachment 391913



Looks good and I love the color!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 17, 2017)

Daina said:


> Looks good and I love the color!


Thanks. I used Manic Panic Vampire Red


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 21, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I'm itching to straighten my hair but I'm afraid of the disappointment if I don't reach my goal  I'll just wait until my nappiversary in June...*



Because of this very reason, I just couldn't do it. I want to have a realistic idea of what is going on with my hair, but I'm 51% sure that I will be better off not knowing.


----------



## beauti (Mar 21, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> Because of this very reason, I just couldn't do it. I want to have a realistic idea of what is going on with my hair, but I'm 51% sure that I will be better off not knowing.


*When was the last time you straightened? it will be 6 months for me in June and by then I hope to be full mbl. Give yourself enough time to improve whatever you think is hindering progress. I'm going full speed the next 3 months, no slacking 
*


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 22, 2017)

I was supposed to wash my hair today, but laziness took over. I ended up just oiling my ends with grapeseed oil and massaging my scalp. It's like an overnight prepoo...

Hopefully I can wash out this bkt tomorrow and see how it holds up against humidity.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 22, 2017)

I haven't posted in awhile cuz I've been in twist extensions. I think this weekend I may finally take them down. I need to do a protein treatment and pampering session. I think I'm going to give extensions a rest for awhile and wear loose twist for a few months.

My progress has been slow so I'm not sure if it's the extensions or what? It seems like every time I remove them my hair looks shorter. I don't really know how long my hair is since I haven't straightened my hair since 2013 . I've only been using curlformers to do my length checks.

I've finally found my Chicoro 'Grow It Book' so I'm going to read it again so that I can move past this plateau . I'm determined to get to BSL this year even if it kills me!


----------



## tashboog (Mar 22, 2017)

I didn't realize our first update is this month. I guess I'll have to pull out my curlformers so I can take a pic. I did trim my hair a couple of times so I'm not expecting anything noticeable.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 24, 2017)

beauti said:


> *When was the last time you straightened? it will be 6 months for me in June and by then I hope to be full mbl. Give yourself enough time to improve whatever you think is hindering progress. I'm going full speed the next 3 months, no slacking *



for me, its been almost a year. I straightened all the edges around August of last year for a half wig that i put in a bun... but thats it. other than that, it's been... let me check for photos

looked for photos. so in august of last year i straightened the edges for my half wig. before that, i did a blow out in february 2016. i didn't flat iron it. just a blow out. I didnt straighten in 2015 either. I haven't actually straightened all it since april 2014 besides that blowdry


----------



## beauti (Mar 24, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> for me, its been almost a year. I straightened all the edges around August of last year for a half wig that i put in a bun... but thats it. other than that, it's been... let me check for photos
> 
> looked for photos. so in august of last year i straightened the edges for my half wig. before that, i did a blow out in february 2016. i didn't flat iron it. just a blow out. I didnt straighten in 2015 either. I haven't actually straightened all it since april 2014 besides that blowdry


*Wow! In that case I'm just as anxious as you are to see how much your hair has flourished.  Go on and pull out that flat iron, sis *


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 24, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Wow! In that case I'm just as anxious as you are to see how much your hair has flourished.  Go on and pull out that flat iron, sis *



I initially responded stating i had it colored, but cut it 2015, but nope. It was March 2014 I had it colored and then cut all that colored hair off. So I count from the time it was colored. Three years of hair. 

I have clipped it quite a bit when I blew it out last year, but not too much. It was needed. So we'll see. 

I'm not expecting too much. I just hope it isn't depressing lol Plus I need to clip again I'm sure


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE (Mar 24, 2017)

HappyAtLast said:


> I tried the Beautiful Textures Texture Manageability System today.  So far I like it. I found it easy to apply and flat iron.  Afterwards I pulled out my Split-Ender, which I haven't used in a few  years.  Afterwards I oiled my hair lightly in coconut oil.  I'm revisiting coconut oil to see if my hair will really take to it.  One of the reasons stated for our hair being dry and prone to and breakage much more than other races is that because of our texture, *the sebum we produce doesn't travel down to our ends. * I also think we don't produce as much sebum because Latinas have curly and kinky hair too, but their hair will grow and retain out the wazoo regardless of what they do *while we struggle to get past SL for the first time in our lives! *   Since coconut oil is proven to penetrate the hair shaft, I figure I'd give it a try straight up before applying a leave in.  So we'll see!  Tomorrow I'm going to pick up Eden Bodyworks Coconut Shea leave-in to see how my hair likes it.
> 
> I'm 15 weeks post, and I'm starting to experiment with these amino acid and keratin treatments to forgo texlaxing.   Humidity is my nemesis.  When I was all natural, the tiniest hint of humidity would make my braidouts look like I got into a fight - and lost!  When I'm stretching my relaxer, the new growth looks like an afro with strings attached when humidity reared its ugly head.  A lot of reviews I read about the TMS said their hair held up very well in humidity, so we'll see!
> 
> (Sorry, no pics.  I was tired!). Eta: I used temp 380 and did 2 passes on new growth and 1 pass on relaxed hair.


I'm not in the challenge but one of the reasons I think some us struggle to get to SL is because of relaxers. I'm not against relaxing but I think it improper methods cause the hair to break off quickly so you don't retain as much length as you should. On the flip side, I noticed when I was in middle school when my hair was getting pressed, I was at MBL. But when I started to get relaxers, still going every two weeks my hair would just be shedding all over my back. Other people use to comment, it was embarrassing. I think with pressing or even rollersets, it is easier to retain length, the sebum is able to travel down shaft easier because the hair is straightened but more pliable. My hair was also softer when pressed but seemed hard when relaxed. Relaxed hair just requires more care which I don't think most people understood ten years ago to the point we do today.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 24, 2017)

I randomly trimmed the top half of my hair last night. The scissors are down now. There were no knots or obvious splits but I still can't seem to let my ends be.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 25, 2017)

Prepooing right now with aloe Vera gel, castor, almond, jojoba, grape seed, olive and avocado oils


----------



## tashboog (Mar 25, 2017)

I've removed my twist extensions last night and did an over night prepoo. Today I washed with kinky curly come clean and now I have the aphogee 2 step protein treatment in my hair under the dryer now. I will then use their step 2 balancing moisturizer conditioner then proceed with my usual routine. I'm going to install loose twist either late tonight or tomorrow and leave them in for two weeks.


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 25, 2017)

My hair is driving me crazy again! That part in the back of my hair that is APL and the rest in BSB. It's at least a 4 inch difference and I don't know what to do. If I cut and regret it there will be nothing I can do. I've looked over pics and my hair is nice at APL. But then all my styles that camouflage it I will not have: Messy Bun, well messy bun I'll still have but my two fluffy ponytails, bouncy ponytail, and the long ponytail w six braids in it... This is driving me crazy and has been for the last week! What would y'all do?


----------



## Sanity (Mar 25, 2017)

Caramel74 said:


> My hair is driving me crazy again! That part in the back of my hair that is APL and the rest in BSB. It's at least a 4 inch difference and I don't know what to do. If I cut and regret it there will be nothing I can do. I've looked over pics and my hair is nice at APL. But then all my styles that camouflage it I will not have: Messy Bun, well messy bun I'll still have but my two fluffy ponytails, bouncy ponytail, and the long ponytail w six braids in it... This is driving me crazy and has been for the last week! What would y'all do?


Allow the shorter hair to catch up. That's what I am doing


----------



## Daina (Mar 25, 2017)

Caramel74 said:


> My hair is driving me crazy again! That part in the back of my hair that is APL and the rest in BSB. It's at least a 4 inch difference and I don't know what to do. If I cut and regret it there will be nothing I can do. I've looked over pics and my hair is nice at APL. But then all my styles that camouflage it I will not have: Messy Bun, well messy bun I'll still have but my two fluffy ponytails, bouncy ponytail, and the long ponytail w six braids in it... This is driving me crazy and has been for the last week! What would y'all do?



@Caramel74, put your hair in a style where you can ignore it for awhile.  That's what I just did, I'm in 2 strand twists that I can style different ways. I did it because I will be trimming another 4 inches by YE and part of me wants to do it all and get it over with. The other part of me knows I am not about that drastic cut life. I will REGRET it if I cut all at once.

If you know you won't like it cut then leave it be and find a style where it's not noticeable to you.


----------



## SweetestChick (Mar 25, 2017)

tashboog said:


> I didn't realize our first update is this month. I guess I'll have to pull out my curlformers so I can take a pic. I did trim my hair a couple of times so I'm not expecting anything noticeable.



Yup it's that time! I'll try and post a pic by tomorrow night. I had to stop my hsn vitamins this month since I'm on a budget for now.So not sure if I grew as much this time around. Eh, long as my hair isn't the same length it's progress right?

Will be using split ender in another 2 weeks. I just keep it on the .25" setting since I don't trim every month as the creator instructed.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 25, 2017)

Caramel74 said:


> My hair is driving me crazy again! That part in the back of my hair that is APL and the rest in BSB. It's at least a 4 inch difference and I don't know what to do. If I cut and regret it there will be nothing I can do. I've looked over pics and my hair is nice at APL. But then all my styles that camouflage it I will not have: Messy Bun, well messy bun I'll still have but my two fluffy ponytails, bouncy ponytail, and the long ponytail w six braids in it... This is driving me crazy and has been for the last week! What would y'all do?



There's about 4 inches between my long and short layer. I don't wear my hair stretched. Because of this, it's not that noticeable and I try not to be discouraged... 

I'm also trying to allow the shorter hair to grow out/ catch up, before I do a trim for evenness. But when I see full luscious even ends, my hands get to itching. I can see myself getting to a certain length and then evening things up. I just don't know how long that is yet. I'm enjoying the length and added fullness to my styles right now.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 25, 2017)

Well guys I've must've got scissor happy or my extensions took my length cuz I didn't retain any length! Smh! I knew I didn't retain all my length but dang I thought I would have at least retained a half inch. I took a length shirt pic and it's an inch shorter from my December pic .


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 25, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd @Sanity @Daina

Thank you so much beautiful hair sisters! 

What I noticed at the end of the day after manipulating my hair obsessively with my fingers as usual, until it dried after being taken down from a wet bun is, all it takes is a couple of bad hair days for me to start obsessing.

Reason would say, Gees it's only a small section that can be blended when worn right or just tucked away. You can't get that hair back once it's hacked off. I guess I was just fantasizing about big hair and blunt ends. But my hair style choices would be limited and the novelty would wear off and I'd be saying ... "if I didn't cut my hair... blah blah... it'd be so long and the not so funny part is it'll most likely grow back the same. This is the 5th time I hacked it all off. So back to:


Thank you for all your loving support and being the voices of reason.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2017)

Caramel74 said:


> My hair is driving me crazy again! That part in the back of my hair that is APL and the rest in BSB. It's at least a 4 inch difference and I don't know what to do. If I cut and regret it there will be nothing I can do. I've looked over pics and my hair is nice at APL. But then all my styles that camouflage it I will not have: Messy Bun, well messy bun I'll still have but my two fluffy ponytails, bouncy ponytail, and the long ponytail w six braids in it... This is driving me crazy and has been for the last week! What would y'all do?



Leave it and let it catch up.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 26, 2017)

Update: I was under the weather for 2 weeks. I relaxed on 3/3 at 18 weeks. I was surprised I was able to retain 2" from my last update 12/21/16 (line 5"). I don't consider myself full bsl just yet. 1.5" (line 8.5) to go! Is 10.5-11" considered mbl? My hair is finally catching up to my right side. In this picture my hair was in a pony for  2 weeks.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 26, 2017)

I got so far as to blow it out and it looks good. The ends are fine. I didn't dust them or anything. Then, I put it in a bun. I'm not going to straighten it. I don't wear it out anyway. 

I think I'll braid it up eventually. In this bun for now


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 26, 2017)

I had a dream I straightened my hair and it was chewed up neck length! . What does that mean? I know people have the long hair dream and the relaxer hair dream. I've never heard of the set back shorter hair dream. Hopefully it's not a premonition of what's to come!


----------



## SweetestChick (Mar 26, 2017)

@Bunnyhaslonghair I second that! 
So looks like I was right. Didn't grow as much, my slow growth is becoming obvious now lol. But I'm progressing at least. As for the affirmations, my hair is slow on accepting that even. I _was _told that it could take anywhere from 1-3 months to start manifesting though. I just want my long hair already lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 27, 2017)

Caramel74 said:


> My hair is driving me crazy again! That part in the back of my hair that is APL and the rest in BSB. It's at least a 4 inch difference and I don't know what to do. If I cut and regret it there will be nothing I can do. I've looked over pics and my hair is nice at APL. But then all my styles that camouflage it I will not have: Messy Bun, well messy bun I'll still have but my two fluffy ponytails, bouncy ponytail, and the long ponytail w six braids in it... This is driving me crazy and has been for the last week! What would y'all do?


My left side grows much faster than the left. Trimming in sections was making it more noticeable, so now I trim my hair in a low ponytail straight across. I lose my length that way, but at least the shorter section is catching up. Maybe you can trim like that every few months. Or you can massage the short area with a growth aid.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 29, 2017)

My hair has me being super lazy. I'm on day 11 of this wash and go, and it still looks moisturised and defined, even with my (slowly dwindling) HIH. I don't know when I will wash yet...maybe Saturday. I'm conscious of the shed full of hairs that want to escape my mane.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 31, 2017)

Ok, so I did actually straighten the back. It is exactly APL if there was a line. I will aim to be very good with vitamins, exercise, and decent nutrition to support hair growth. Also, moisturizing and wearing a satin scarf....


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 5, 2017)

I guess I'm going to braid up my hair... probably at the end of the month or else I can steal the time somehow. Otherwise, I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2017)

Okay ladies I am dropping out of this challenge because I just cut my hair from BSL to APL again and I actually love it better. I can manage it easily and I will work on thickening up my hemline in the mean time. All the best to all challengers!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 6, 2017)

Coconut oil has my hair looking healthy and shiny. My hair is usually matte, so I'm excited about this 
I just did a 30 minute baggy with coconut oil. I'll sleep in a slap and wash it out tomorrow.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 6, 2017)

Over the past 6 days, I've hennaed, DCd twice, clay washed, rinsed with rice water and steeped hibiscus. Someone at work actually complemented my scalp yesterday! Lol

I left my hair loose to dry and my ends (sealed with shea butter) were feeling a little tangy. Putting it up has helped relieve that.


----------



## Sanity (Apr 8, 2017)

This morning I cut 3" off. I'd rather have health over length, I over used protein (after a corrective relaxer) and paid for it (excessive shedding). So this puts me back into the BSL challenge!


----------



## beauti (Apr 8, 2017)

*keeping everything simple. Leaving my hair alone for days at a time.*


----------



## beauti (Apr 12, 2017)

beauti said:


> *keeping everything simple. Leaving my hair alone for days at a time.*




Welp! That didn't last long!  I straightened my hair today.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Apr 14, 2017)

Sorry for not updating my photo at the end of March ladies, my hairbis currently a mess. I can't even relax it since the scabs of eczema are back. I'm now babying my scalp and as soon as it clears I will relax and upload a photo.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 17, 2017)

I totally forgot about length checks. I'll try to take a pic (if not today, then soon).

I pulled out my APB UCS today and mixed some with garlic paste. I heated in a water bath and applied to my scalp and ends (don't really need garlic on my ends but I wanted to condition them too). It's all wrapped in cling film, a hot towel, foil, a bag, and scarf. Sitting for and hr. I'll rinse and clay.


----------



## Daina (Apr 17, 2017)

Below is my most recent LC since I did an impromptu flat-iron. Had 2 inches cut-off in March so still MBL.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 20, 2017)

Beautiful @Daina 

I sprayed my ends with aloe Vera juice and slathered coconut oil from root to tips. I'm wearing a baggy for a few hours and I will wash it out tomorrow.


----------



## Daina (Apr 21, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Beautiful @Daina
> 
> I sprayed my ends with aloe Vera juice and slathered coconut oil from root to tips. I'm wearing a baggy for a few hours and I will wash it out tomorrow.



@Prettymetty, thank you! I just bought some AVJ and was curious on how to use it. I know my hair loves AV gel so I'm curious if it will respond to the juice. You've given me a great idea to pre-poo with it and Vatika oil, thanks!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 22, 2017)

Doing an impromptu DC tonight on dirty hair. Layering Mielle Organics B&M, APB UCS, and JBCO on roots and ends. Hair is in 10 twists, knotted and wrapped in cling film.

I'll rinse and clay in the morning.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 24, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I had a dream I straightened my hair and it was chewed up neck length! . What does that mean? I know people have the long hair dream and the relaxer hair dream. I've never heard of the set back shorter hair dream. Hopefully it's not a premonition of what's to come!


Ok so that dream got me serious and I've made some good changes. I'm hardcore protective styling and moisturizing thoroughly now. Yesterday I decided to retire my wet brush too since it may be causing damage and last night I had the long hair dream! So I'm taking that to mean I'm on the right track with the wet brush thing.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 25, 2017)

I did a grapeseed oil scalp massage and sealed my ends with coconut oil. I will wash and dc tomorrow. It's getting too late to do my hair tonight


----------



## GGsKin (May 2, 2017)

It was my first-time use of Aphogee 2 Step today. I did it Chicoro-style (by whisking it up into a creamy foam for 3mins). Applying was a breeze and there were no drippies. I blow dried until my twists were hard, and then rinsed.

I followed up with APB UCS, with JBCO on roots and ends and wrapped in cling film-hot towel-foil etc for heat. Upon take down, my hair had absorbed the conditioner- like no white was visible at all which is very rare for my hair.

On to my clay mix. I added a finger-full of APB PMM to this (yes a finger-full lol) and left on for about 40mins. I rinsed, then oil rinsed with grapeseed and wheatgerm oils. Styled with diluted KCCC.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 2, 2017)

I went to the Indian grocery store today and got some amla powder and brahmi oil. I plan to add the amla and the brahmi to my rosemary mint coconut oil prepoo. I'm doing it tonight and washing it out tomorrow.


----------



## apple_natural (May 3, 2017)

I'm extremely concerned with my thin/ bald temple on my right. I saw it in a video and it looks so horrible. I'm contemplating transplant to fill it. I thought it thickened up after many many years, but now its missing again. I think not tying up my hair in the cause. It's very dry. Its also pulling although I only have it in two French braids. The edges are pulling

So I am considering filling it after I pay off my car. My only other possible choices are Rogaine, biosil, biotin, and castor oil. God knows I don't need any more chin whiskers or else I'll have a nervous breakdown, so I'm skeptical of putting Rogaine on my temple. However, I need to tend to this evil


----------



## Fotchygirl (May 6, 2017)

My hair has been shedding excessively since my relaxer so I need to do a protein treatment today!  Problem is I also have to attend a funeral of my friend's Mom. I just have to fit it in somehow.


----------



## beauti (May 6, 2017)

*@apple_natural have you also considered netwurks21? it's a spray that's all the rave right now and there is a thread about it. you should give it a try before forking out the money for a transplant. *


----------



## Sanity (May 6, 2017)

I did a shampoo, deep condition on Tuesday. I have 1.5" of new growth. I need to find another protective style until June 15th.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 6, 2017)

Fotchygirl said:


> My hair has been shedding excessively since my relaxer so I need to do a protein treatment today!  Problem is I also have to attend a funeral of my friend's Mom. I just have to fit it in somehow.


You should use a garlic shampoo and conditioner. Or do a tea rinse.


----------



## apple_natural (May 7, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@apple_natural have you also considered netwurks21? it's a spray that's all the rave right now and there is a thread about it. you should give it a try before forking out the money for a transplant. *



Thanks! No, I haven't heard of it. With the same mindset of at least attempting a conservative solution first,  I did end up ordering a spray a few days ago -  L'emarie Intensive Energizing Scalp and Hair Growth Treatment with Ketoconazole, 1% Minoxidil and Biotin. It came today. 

2 - 5%  is the Rogaine main ingredient. I will just see if this 1% works

It came in today. Also, I bought the Biosil capsules I mentioned. I have biotin and castor oil already. I put the spray on twice today although it says to use it 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Fotchygirl (May 8, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> You should use a garlic shampoo and conditioner. Or do a tea rinse.


I like the idea of a tea rinse, will do it on Saturday thanks @shortdub78 . I did the protein treatment and my hair looks thicker because I air dried it. I seriously don't know where my hair would be without the ladies of this forum, probably still at a chewed up shoulder length!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 8, 2017)

Fotchygirl said:


> I like the idea of a tea rinse, will do it on Saturday thanks @shortdub78 . I did the protein treatment and my hair looks thicker because I air dried it. I seriously don't know where my hair would be without the ladies of this forum, probably still at a chewed up shoulder length!


If you do the tea rinse, do use any protein that day, and use a very Moisturizing shampoo and deep conditioner that day.  Work with a clean scalp. 

Queen Helene garlic shampoo and garlic pills helped curb some of my shedding after I had a baby.


Is it shedding, or is it breakage? Shedding is when the hair bulb is intact.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2017)

I did the same exact wash day as last week, but today I finished with an acv rinse. My hair felt like melted butter. Yasssss!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 13, 2017)

I think I will repeat my exact wash day routine weekly until the end of this month. Coconut oil overnight with amla and brahmi, Therapiste prewash, Giovanni Ultra Moist shampoo and Thermasmooth dc.

 The first week in June I'm doing a keratin treatment and afterwards I will most likely go back to using Kerastase deep conditioners.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 13, 2017)

Hi ladies. Still trying to make BSL after cutting to APL back in November/December. I am still in my wigs. They are a little addicting honestly. I took down my cornrows to wash after about 4 weeks and my hair has grown about 2" since December. So from 11" it's about 13" in most spots. Hopefully I can grow/retain another two inches by the end of the year. I think tomorrow I will shampoo my cornrows with diluted shampoo and DC then sit under the dryer to dry.


----------



## NCHairDiva (May 14, 2017)

Im thing of doing a black tea.rinse om friday or Saturday of this week. Although Im staying braided under my wig I want to make sure I dont shead to much. I have to get the  rest of my vitamins on board.... I have to get everything in order during the summer, since I plan on going back to school in the fall.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 15, 2017)

I'm already tired of wearing a short wig. I want a medium length curly wig next preferably a 360 lace


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 15, 2017)

Finally getting back into taking care of my hair under my wigs. I went to the salon Saturday to get a corrective perm and trim I lost some of my length (a little past APL) but at least it's all healthy.


----------



## apple_natural (May 16, 2017)

Style: halo twist to a bun in the back. Have been wearing this all month and I intend on keeping it up because it's so easy and I don't want to pay any more attention to my hair style
Scarf wearing: more now that I'm using the temple spray stuff
Anti- Temple bald spot spray usage: excellent, pretty much every night or ever other
Biosil: taking two a day. This is going very well
Biotin: going very well
Prenatal: going very well
Opportunity for improvement :
Moisturize with leave in more


----------



## apple_natural (May 21, 2017)

Acv rinse
Wash
Moisture dc

I had some super itchy scalp on the right. That made me do the rinse. It feels a bit better. My hair is super soft. Ends need moisture 

I'll rinse the DC in a while. Oil ends, put the twists in a loose ponytail, and tie a scarf around the edges. Bun tomorrow. That's all.


----------



## GGsKin (May 22, 2017)

I washed my hair last Tuesday (clay and moisture DC). I styled it with two canerows on top, the rest all clipped up in a banana clip, and it's been like that ever since. At night I spritz my hairline with NW21, add some water and cover with my scarf. I'll probably wash sometime this weekend.


----------



## apple_natural (May 22, 2017)

I ended up sleeping in my DC and rinsing it out this morning. Tonight, I have in the twist bun. I'll spray some leave in on it and put edge grow stuff on. Wrap it up. The end..... oh and vitamins.


----------



## NCHairDiva (May 23, 2017)

Im still wearing my beehive braid. I was spraying it with nw21 spray every day or so. Adding hawiain silky and oil to it every now and then... 
However, I just put my wig on and it will stay on for about 5 days (got to be glue). And I will just be leaving my hair alone during this time. I may try to spray my leave in mixture on the roots of my wig with hopes of the moisture seeping through to my hair to give it some moisture. My goal is to keep this going and not manipulating my hair for 6 to 8 weeks at a time... when I do take my wig off I will do a tea rinse on my hair without taking it down. I need to try to reduce the shedding I will get during my long term protective styling... I am also stepping up my vitamin game! So there is a method to my hair growth madness.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 29, 2017)

Posting my update for June:


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 29, 2017)

I had been in a sew in and hadn't really been caring for my hair underneath. Took the sew in out last week so I'm back. Used a shea Moisture conditioner as a leave in on my two strand twists. Then sealed my ends with castor oil


----------



## Prettymetty (May 30, 2017)

I want to do a manic panic rinse this week, because the shades are bold...and the shine is bling. I can't decide between red or a bluish black.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 30, 2017)

I think I made it to bra strap length. First pic was at the beginning of the challenge after a silk press by my stylist. Second pic today.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 30, 2017)

Congrats @NaturallyBri87!! Your hair grows fast


----------



## Daina (May 30, 2017)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> View attachment 400349 I think I made it to bra strap length. First pic was at the beginning of the challenge after a silk press by my stylist. Second pic today.



That is great growth and definitely BSL! Let me stop playing and take my BB vitamins more consistently.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 30, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Congrats @NaturallyBri87!! Your hair grows fast



Thanks!! And that fast growth is thanks to 2 months of Manetabolism vitamins and 3 months of Beautifully Bamboo


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 31, 2017)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> View attachment 400349 I think I made it to bra strap length. First pic was at the beginning of the challenge after a silk press by my stylist. Second pic today.



Congratulations!!


----------



## bluenvy (May 31, 2017)

Congrats @NaturallyBri87 

How long did you leave your install in?
Your hair did grow fast.
Is this your normal growth rate or you think a combination of vitamins and protective style helped encourage more growth?


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 31, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> Congrats @NaturallyBri87
> 
> How long did you leave your install in?
> Your hair did grow fast.
> Is this your normal growth rate or you think a combination of vitamins and protective style helped encourage more growth?



I had my sew in for two months. and from about a week after that flat iron pic until the end of march I wore my hair in a bunch of twists (like in the second pic) under a wig. Then I got the sew in. 

This definitely isn't my normal growth rate though. The vitamins played a huge part. The protective styling helped but I would say the vitamins got me the fast growth in such short amount of time.


----------



## bluenvy (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you @NaturallyBri87 

Vitamins and protective styling works well in your favor.
Ok I'm out


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm still perfecting my blowout technique. I use the Mizani Thermasmooth dc weekly and that helps with slip and smoothness. I rinsed my hair red tonight for a hint of color and shine.
I'm amazed that I can get my 4b hair relaxer straight with 1 pass.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm looking forward to my trim in 2 weeks. The ends are so wispy in the front of my hair. The back part is fine. I guess I'll never get rid of these layers


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jun 8, 2017)

Length check/hair update, I think I will make BSL by the end of the year


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jun 12, 2017)

I am soooo happy. This past weekend I got engaged. So for pictures I re did my beehive briad down. I am back in my wig after taking my hair down after  5 weeks in my first beehive braids. I will be wearing this for about 4 to 5 weeks. I will moisturize my hair every chance I get. But I will not manipulate my hair at all. (Other than massage my scalp) WL and beyoung for my wedding in 2018!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 13, 2017)

Awww congrats @NCHairDiva!


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jun 13, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Awww congrats @NCHairDiva!



Thank you so much. Honestly I needed motivation to help me keep pushing forward in my hair journey... And the thought of wearing my hair down at my wedding is just the boost I need!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 13, 2017)

Moisturez using the Mielle Organics hair milk and took my Manetabolism vitamins


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 13, 2017)

I massaged my scalp with a grapeseed oil blend, sprayed my scalp with xcel21 and put some Long Term cream on my ends.


----------



## Daina (Jun 15, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> I am soooo happy. This past weekend I got engaged. So for pictures I re did my beehive briad down. I am back in my wig after taking my hair down after  5 weeks in my first beehive braids. I will be wearing this for about 4 to 5 weeks. I will moisturize my hair every chance I get. But I will not manipulate my hair at all. (Other than massage my scalp) WL and beyoung for my wedding in 2018!



Congrats!!!!


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 15, 2017)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Thanks!! And that fast growth is thanks to 2 months of Manetabolism vitamins and 3 months of Beautifully Bamboo



Wow! Congratulations!! Your hair is beautiful and you got great growth.

This is inspiration to keep up my vitamins and take better care of myself. Hopefully, my hair will grow as a result.

btw, have my hair under a wig. haven't been doing well on my vitamins or my diet and exercise for about a month.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 16, 2017)

I straightened and trimmed today. I only took 1/4 inch from the back and 2-3 inches from the top layers.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 24, 2017)

Did a hot oil treatment with a a variety of carrier and essential oils. Then washed my hair with Naptural 85 DIY African Black Soap Shampoo recipe. Currently sitting in the dryer with my deep conditioner. I used up the last of my shea moisture yucca and balboa conditioner and mixed it with some honey and olive oil. Once I rinse this out I will spray some Mielle Oraganics leave in on my hair, retwist and put my wig back on lol. *hopefully repeat in two weeks *


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 25, 2017)

Oiled my scalp with the diy curly proverbz oil blend.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 26, 2017)

The most Ive done lately is wash, condition and rebraid half my cornrows. Putting my wig back on tomorrow. I'm thinking of getting a few more as well. I don't know why I didn't wear them in the winter and my clip in braid out style in the summer.

I think I threw my clip ins away by mistake too


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm finally getting round to washing my hair tonight- it's been weeks- and I'm taking my sweet time. 

I've shampooed with the Touch of Silver I have laying around, and I'm currently sitting with Mielle Organics Babassu Oil dc wrapped in cling film, hot towel, foil and baggy. Now, not to get too distracted by this show...


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 27, 2017)

Finished up this morning with clay (sodium bentonite, rhassoul, kaolin, fermented rice water, SAA and milk), and diluted KCCC (water and a splash of hibiscus tea).


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi everyone, I am new here. I am exactly two years post relaxer (all natural).  I am currently APL and I am hoping to gain some great tips from you wonderful ladies in hopes of being BSL or at least close to it by the beginning of next year.

I have trimmed my hair way more than I would have liked already for the year, so my aim is to keep scissors out of my hair. I keep my hair in 8 braids under wigs and I wash every 3 weeks. Additionally, the ends of my braids are heavily saturated with oil the day after wash day (when my hair is completely dry) and are baggied for the remaining 3 weeks. This has been my regimen since December of 2016. I hope to incorporate the inversion method and scalp massages, along with taking Manetabolism.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 3, 2017)

Found my clip-ins but I'm loving my short wigs. I have enough to wear them through the summer and fall. May as well keep it going through winter too


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 4, 2017)

I haven't done a length check on my hair but it feels stagnant at the moment. It seems to have thickened up a bit and is hanging slightly flatter/longer on one side smh. Inversion and massage have been almost non-existent so I'll get back on that, I will... I've also just restarted taking MSM, and a new-to-me brand of collagen. Been drinking lots of water as always.


----------



## SweetestChick (Jul 5, 2017)

Goodness have I been MIA lol. Just doing a quick check in with changes.

I'm now restarting my msm only this time I'll be taking powder form and with vit C. I heard the combo is best plus powder form is easier for me to take. No more hsn vitamins though. Also my hair isn't feeling the L'Oréal brand still so I'm not gonna purchase any more and will stick with coconut organix instead. Hmm hair length...haven't checked in a while with my measuring tee but I'll try to do so this weekend! My hair has grown so that's great. Hope all my USA girls had a great 4th!

Got my progress pic. My hair was a hot mess but better than nothing lol!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 5, 2017)

I really need to do my hair today, but the house and yard are a mess from yesterday's festivities. I guess I'll do my red rinse and bkt tomorrow.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 7, 2017)

I got my  530 Janica wig on today. I'm thinking I prefer the DR30... at least for summer. This one is pretty, but it is dark. Its a little fun because its like a dark pink color, but I'm still trying to get used to it. I think I don't like it that much because it seems shorter and/or thinner than my dr30 somehow.


----------



## Sanity (Jul 11, 2017)

Starting my 90 day hsn challenge Today! I am determined to make it back to BSL 15.5" by late September 2017


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm not sure if I will wash my hair today or tomorrow. I massaged my scalp last night with an ayurveduc coconut oil blend.

I really wanted the Pura D'or shampoo to work for me, but it turned out to be a waste of money and time... I am going back to Giovanni Ultra Moist shampoo. 

I figured out why my hair looks so blah all the time when straightened. I wasn't curling my ends to show off my layers. It makes a world of a difference. Sure, it looks a tad shorter, but the thickness and swing is on point.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jul 12, 2017)

I am afraid to do a length chk..... I'm mean seriously!!!! So my aviator is from Feb of this year.... I know my hair doesn't feel to me like it has gotten any longer... I keep my hair in this beehive and I spray my moisturizer on it every other night or morning. I take some sort of vitamin daily (I live the pills in different places in the house, so matter where I am I can take a vitamin.) But I really don't see any real change in my hair... NO I did not measure it or anything... But I look at the length of this stupid braid coming out the top of my head and it looks like its the same as every time that I have done it since I have been going hard.... So I have really gotten serious since May of this year. I mean like no games, I keep it in a protective style and I moisturize every other day, I got vitamins on deck, I massage my scalp 2-3x's a week and I keep it covered with a silk cap...I even do the greenhouse effect with oil 2x's a month..... What am I doing wrong?
Which ever way it goes I have to do a length chk when I take this braid down in the next week or 2....


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 13, 2017)

My babies were taking selfies while I did my search and destroy earlier. It took a while, because I worked in small sections. They caught a good pic of my hair during their shenanigans


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 14, 2017)

^^^Too cute @Prettymetty !

Since I've been using the NJoy sulfur pomade, I've seen some growth. It's been about a month. The back of my hair (which never grows it seems) is now at 13"  That's only one inch from MBL. I'm gonna keep using it until December and she what happens.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jul 23, 2017)

It's gone back to CBL. I'm not worried about length anymore, just thickness and health. I can still do all my PS's because it's all one length. Sorry no pics, I tried to take one but it disappeared. That hole is gone, that awful collick is gone. Those crazy length differences, gone! Just healthy thick CBL hair.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jul 23, 2017)

Ok I couldn't do that to y'all, it's a little rough, but here it is: Now to go wash it


----------



## King of Sorrow (Jul 23, 2017)

Caramel74 said:


> It's gone back to CBL. I'm not worried about length anymore, just thickness and health. I can still do all my PS's because it's all one length. Sorry no pics, I tried to take one but it disappeared. That hole is gone, that awful collick is gone. Those crazy length differences, gone! Just healthy thick CBL hair.



Thinking of doing the same thing by the end of the year. The back is a little past APL while the front is just past chin length and the middle somewhere in between.

I've cut my hair down to a TWA every 3-4 years for the almost 20 years and have always dealt with different lengths as it grows out. My hair is thin and fine and I wonder if part of my frustration with it is due to these disparate lengths.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 23, 2017)

Caramel74 said:


> Ok I couldn't do that to y'all, it's a little rough, but here it is: Now to go wash it


Do you like it better now? Shorter hair is a lot easier to manage.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jul 24, 2017)

My hair has been in braids for the past 3 weeks and I have no desire to take them out. Actually the thought of having to sit down and do my hair is too much right now since i'm taking classes and have family in town. Having braids in for 3 weeks is my max so I may wash my hair and make another appointment to have it braided this time in jumbo box braids.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jul 24, 2017)

Kemmie said:


> Thinking of doing the same thing by the end of the year. The back is a little past APL while the front is just past chin length and the middle somewhere in between.
> 
> I've cut my hair down to a TWA every 3-4 years for the almost 20 years and have always dealt with different lengths as it grows out. My hair is thin and fine and I wonder if part of my frustration with it is due to these disparate lengths.


My hair is thin as well and I believe this is why its so problematic.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jul 24, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Do you like it better now? Shorter hair is a lot easier to manage.


I like the thickness but figuring out that pyramid head look is a little challenging. Straight yes, curly no. So its back in a messy bun or two buns.


----------



## King of Sorrow (Jul 24, 2017)

Caramel74 said:


> I like the thickness but figuring out that pyramid head look is a little challenging. Straight yes, curly no. So its back in a messy bun or two buns.



LOL! That pyramid shape is what's holding me back. I'm thinking I'm gonna be in a wig, braids, or stretched style for at least a year or two after the cut. Until my hair can fall below my shoulders when curly.

I'll be sure to follow your progress!


----------



## Caramel74 (Jul 24, 2017)

My go to protective style and it matches my personality


----------



## Caramel74 (Jul 24, 2017)

Kemmie said:


> LOL! That pyramid shape is what's holding me back. I'm thinking I'm gonna be in a wig, braids, or stretched style for at least a year or two after the cut. Until my hair can fall below my shoulders when curly.
> 
> I'll be sure to follow your progress!


In November I should be Apl and will look forward to monthly domican blowouts and bi-weely rendevous w my curling iron once this humidity gets out of my hair.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 24, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I haven't done a length check on my hair but it feels stagnant at the moment.



Ditto

my hair is just not growing, but i'm pretty sure my nutrition is garbage. i FINALLY made a ketogenic diet plan for the week AND i went to the grocery store (that is a victory in itself) AND i got only organic fruits and high quality salmon from the butcher AND i actually made the meals I planned (although I was up all night). 

Success.... will this support some hair growth?... hopefully. i still have those vitamins i need to get serious about


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 24, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> Ditto
> 
> my hair is just not growing, but i'm pretty sure my nutrition is garbage. i FINALLY made a ketogenic diet plan for the week AND i went to the grocery store (that is a victory in itself) AND i got only organic fruits and high quality salmon from the butcher AND i actually made the meals I planned (although I was up all night).
> 
> Success.... will this support some hair growth?... hopefully. i still have those vitamins i need to get serious about



You are much more organised than I am. I feel you on the nutrition. I've had some kind of bug this past week that diminished my appetite to meh. But after my meal this evening, I think I'm easing back nicely .


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 25, 2017)

Caramel74 said:


> My go to protective style and it matches my personality


Super cute!! I wear that style too.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jul 25, 2017)

My scalp can't take these braids anymore I plan on stopping by the bss after work to pick up a half wig. I'm going to wash and condition my hair after class tonight.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 25, 2017)

Kay96 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new here.



I completely missed this. I usually read all the posts between my own, but I didn't see this one for some reason

HI!!! Welcome to the LHCFam!


----------



## Caramel74 (Jul 25, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Super cute!! I wear that style too.


Thank you


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 26, 2017)

I did my sister's box braids yesterday. Now I want some of my own... If I find the right hair (color and length), I will do me some.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 26, 2017)

HA! I was actually thinking of box braids myself. 

I'm getting my braces off in 6 weeks - 9/8... of course I have made this into a MINI CHALLENGE! - 6 goals for 6 weeks
1. wear my bands (on my braces)
2. take all my daily vitamins everyday
3. post a comment in here
4. get at least 7 hours of sleep
5. drink 60 oz of water
6. spray moisture or condition my hair everyday

I will straighten my hair the night before the debonding appointment


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 26, 2017)

I wanna join this challenge.

Hair is in a bun will post a length pic this week
I'm focusing on 100 oz of water daily (so hard)
Peppermint oil & JBCO twice a day on my edges 
Keep hair moisturized & seal ends (oil scalp)
Taking 2 Manetabolism plus vitamins a day


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 27, 2017)

My personal 6 in 6 mini challenge:
1. go my bands on
2. took my vitamins last night
3. here's my comment for the day
4. i think i went to sleep at 12 and got up at 7:30, but i kept waking up throughout the night.
5. i think i had 56oz of water yesterday. 4oz under my goal of 60, but i will take it. its like an A-
6. i sprayed a leave-in on my hair. i miss my Vo5 leave in days. I think i may bring that back just for kicks.

I try to exercise in a wig, but.. i guess i just dont like this one. i dont really want to wear it. idk what else to do 

what do you guys do with your hair during exercise?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 27, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> My personal 6 in 6 mini challenge:
> 1. go my bands on
> 2. took my vitamins last night
> 3. here's my comment for the day
> ...


I just put it in a bun or high pony. Sometimes I cover it with a scarf, sometimes just a headband


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 29, 2017)

My 6 goals for 6 weeks
1. Bands✔... my teeth hurt though 
2. I got vitamin D chocolate candy vitamins..yummm. my mom used to give some like this to me 
4. I think I actually need 9 hrs of sleep. 7 is not enough. 9 helps me wake up faster in the morning
5. drank so much water today and I'm still thirsty
6. Moisturized my hair


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 30, 2017)

I think a comment every day is too much lol. I'll  change my mini challenge posts to once a week. 
Took my vitamins, etc 

Need to make new meal plan for the week. I did pretty well last week


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 30, 2017)

My hair in the back is growing pretty well. It may even be bra strap soon.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Aug 4, 2017)

Soooooo, my edges are missing, its only on the right side but I think my hair was braided down to tight. (Salon) I just wanted to make sure it would last 6+ weeks. And now my hair on the right side is gone... Now what??? UPDATE MY REGIMEN: For the tje next 2 weeks I will try to only bun my hair and not put tension on my edges. Im going to start with a good protien treatmemt tomorrow. I will redo and deep condition my hair every 2-3 days, also Im trying the NJoy pomade for the next cpl of weeks... If I notice it helps I will try the growth oil as well... Im always open to suggestions...!


----------



## PinkDiamond (Aug 4, 2017)

@NCHairDiva
You should try the Netwurks hair revitalizer aka XCEL-21 the spray and or cream. It really works, there is a thread floating around about it so you can check it out.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 4, 2017)

@NCHairDiva there is a whole challenge thread on ends and edges and the bald spot protocol, when you keep plastic on your head for days or weeks at a time. Others have use JBCO straight or mixed with EOs, massaged into the trouble area until it had recovered.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Aug 4, 2017)

PinkDiamond said:


> @NCHairDiva
> You should try the Netwurks hair revitalizer aka XCEL-21 the spray and or cream. It really works, there is a thread floating around about it so you can check it out.




I am currently using the Xcel-21... Ive been using it 3x a week. I dont think its working for me... I bought 3 bottles and once I finish them I wont be purchasing it again....


----------



## NCHairDiva (Aug 4, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @NCHairDiva there is a whole challenge thread on ends and edges and the bald spot protocol, when you keep plastic on your head for days or weeks at a time. Others have use JBCO straight or mixed with EOs, massaged into the trouble area until it had recovered.



Thank you, I am about to go there and pray to the Hair Gods that I can bring it back together. My hair looks a real mess missing the edges. Im sooo embarrassed. My fiance noticed it yesterday and asked what happened.  Then saw the expression on my face and was like..."Its not that bad, lets go get smoothies and have an early date night"... So I know it looks bad...


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Aug 5, 2017)

Can I join this challenge? My hair this afternoon after being pressed


----------



## faithVA (Aug 5, 2017)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Can I join this challenge? My hair this afternoon after being pressed
> 
> View attachment 407003 View attachment 407005 View attachment 407007


Amazing shrinkage


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Aug 5, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Amazing shrinkage



Thanks! I always tend to think my hair is shorter than what it is because of the shrinkage


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 7, 2017)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Can I join this challenge? My hair this afternoon after being pressed



Oh 

M

Gee 

This makes me seriously hope to the heavens that my hair is super duper way longer than i think it is

like mad longer. 

You're hair is gorgeous btw! Welcome to the challenge! I think i've been in a challenge or two with you before


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 8, 2017)

Welcome to the challenge @KidneyBean86 !!

Tonight I massaged my scalp with essential oils in grapeseed oil and I put a little grapeseed oil on my ends as well. I inverted for a minute to get more circulation.

My nails are growing so fast and look so much healthier. I had to trim them tonight. Based on my crinkly roots my hair is growing too.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 10, 2017)

I have been wearing my own hair all Summer! It's too hot for wigs and It was becoming an extra expense. Now I just wash and dc twice a week. I wear updos mostly. 

I'm still around mbl and hopefully I will get near waist length by the end of this year. 

My advice to all of you is to make time for yourself. My hair suffered in the past, because I felt selfish for having a 2 hour wash day once a week. I would put off wash day for weeks at a time. My poor scalp and ends weren't having it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 10, 2017)

I took a hair pic while sitting in the car waiting for dh. This is a 2 day old blowout


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 10, 2017)

@Prettymetty your hair looks good. I like the colour.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 10, 2017)

I massaged my head tonight. I've been busy with work and haven't been able to do much to my hair since the last weekend of July. 

I refreshed my wng last night by dampening, doing a light detangle, and adding a little more gel. This should get me through to the weekend. I'm looking forward to washing my hair and I really wanna do another henna treatment. I hope nothing comes up.


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 11, 2017)

Oh thanks for the work out hair tip BTW. Your hair looks good! and I agree with absyblvd about the color. I hope you make your goals @Prettymetty 

As for me, my scalp is so itchy because I need to wash... hopefully this weekend. This Saturday.


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 15, 2017)

@NCHairDiva 
I agree with @Sharpened when it comes to JBCO.

My edges was snatched (postpartum shed) and gently rubbing JBCO on edges nightly grew them in well. 

I noticed an difference in two weeks.
Just a little dab on finger tips is enough.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Aug 15, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> @NCHairDiva
> I agree with @Sharpened when it comes to JBCO.
> 
> My edges was snatched (postpartum shed) and gently rubbing JBCO on edges nightly grew them in well.
> ...




Thank you. I have started doing the JBCO on my edges. I hope it works!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm looking forward to pampering my hair tonight. I did an OK Original keratin treatment Tuesday, so today will be my first wash.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 22, 2017)

I wore this banana clip bun yesterday. It was really easy too. Just roll and pin pieces of hair in opposite directions to cover the banana clip.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 31, 2017)

Excellent progress ladies!

I'd like to join for this last quarter of 2017.

The rules are PERFECT for me at the moment!

*Rules:
1. Drink water: *I currently get at minimum 32 ounces plus a large cup of tea. I need to increase this by simply committing to finishing my portable filter water bottle ONCE before noon and then again before bed.

*2. Eat clean (whole foods): *I am currently following a vegan diet and feeling amazing. Will likely transition to pesco-vegan eventually.

*3. Keep your ends moisturized:* I am currently doing so using Jakeala's Shea Amla Parfait under EarthTones Naturals Gelly and LOVING it. 

*4. Wash or cowash/DC weekly:* I wash every 5-7 days, just depending on how dry/shrunken my hair is. 

_The products and tools I use in my ayurvedic hair regimen are shown in my signature below._

*Basic regimen is to every 5-7 days:*

Section hair with 6-10 Goody updo barrettes (recommended and sold by Kimmaytube at her website)
Prepoo with DC (such as Pure O.N.E. Beauty's Red Palm Oil and Hibiscus Mud Prepoo Mask) and detangle with KareCo Tangle Buster brush
Rinse or cleanse scalp and strands with Soultanicals Soulvedic Poo Bar or sometimes just water (chelate once a month)
Deep condition with Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic (apply Colorful Neutral Protein Filler underneath when needed)
Hydrate with aloe Vera juice
Seal with Jakeala's Shea Amla Parfait 
Style with EarthTones Natural Gelly
Apply Asha & Miel Edge Genesis to edges and massage in for 3 minutes or so

Wear a ponytailed puff, elongated wash and go, twist out, or Conair Wave Clips set
5. Massage scalp > once a week: I am working my way up to using my scalp massager to massage in my DIY CurlyProverbz Ayurvedic Hair Growth oil on Sundays, Tuesdays, and Fridays. I also use Etsy's Asha and Miel's Edge Genesis on my edges and massage that in.

6. Post starting pic

*August 28, 2017*
*Right:* Currently is about *11 and 1/4 inches* . . . December 31, 2017 goal is *12 and 1/4 inches*, minimally. 
*Back: *Currently is about *11 and 1/2 inches* . . . December 31, 2017 goal is *12 and 1/2 inches*, minimally.


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 31, 2017)

@Prettymetty your hair is looking great


----------



## NCHairDiva (Sep 1, 2017)

Im starting over a bit. Im doing a Challenge within a Challenge.  My plan is to do 90 days of protective styling and using CP growth oil.  Im gonna get the oil ready over the next cpl of days. 
Here is a pic of where I am.... What length do you all think it is?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 2, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> Im starting over a bit. Im doing a Challenge within a Challenge.  My plan is to do 90 days of protective styling and using CP growth oil.  Im gonna get the oil ready over the next cpl of days.
> Here is a pic of where I am.... What length do you all think it is?


You're knocking on waistlength's door that's where ya are! Beautiful!

MBL for sure!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 2, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> Im starting over a bit. Im doing a Challenge within a Challenge.  My plan is to do 90 days of protective styling and using CP growth oil.  Im gonna get the oil ready over the next cpl of days.
> Here is a pic of where I am.... What length do you all think it is?


Mbl closing in on waist. Congrats!! I'm looking forward to everyone's end of year progress


----------



## NCHairDiva (Sep 3, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Mbl closing in on waist. Congrats!! I'm looking forward to everyone's end of year progress



I can wait to get to Waist Length. Its be a long journey and to be honest I dont even feel like Im Mbl. I dont get to do anything with my hair. Its been in protective styles from the start. I dont get to enjoy it. I do think I will start to wear my hair at least 1x a week once I reach my goals.
Thank you all for the amazing support. Please continue to encourage eachother!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 3, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> I can wait to get to Waist Length. Its be a long journey and to be honest I dont even feel like Im Mbl. I dont get to do anything with my hair. Its been in protective styles from the start. I dont get to enjoy it. I do think I will start to wear my hair at least 1x a week once I reach my goals.
> Thank you all for the amazing support. Please continue to encourage eachother!


I don't feel like I'm MBL either lol. I don't think I'll feel truly MBL until I'm hip length. That's the coily/kinky life.


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 4, 2017)

I straightened just two pieces of hair a few days ago. Finally got around to washing my hair and guess what pieces didn't curl up

I'm sad.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Sep 4, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> I straightened just two pieces of hair a few days ago. Finally got around to washing my hair and guess what pieces didn't curl up
> 
> I'm sad.


I'm sorry that happened. Give it some time, some curl may come back eventually. What heat setting did you use and did you use heat protectant?


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 4, 2017)

@Bunnyhaslonghair well... I had oil on it already so I thought that was going work. Don't laugh. I don't know what kind of heat protectant to use

Also, I did turn up the flat iron, so that I didn't have to do more passes and I think I forgot that I turned it up. I don't remember doing any less that I have before - 2 or 3.


----------



## Daina (Sep 6, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> @Bunnyhaslonghair well... I had oil on it already so I thought that was going work. Don't laugh. I don't know what kind of heat protectant to use
> 
> Also, I did turn up the flat iron, so that I didn't have to do more passes and I think I forgot that I turned it up. I don't remember doing any less that I have before - 2 or 3.



Do a couple of protein treatments and I would try an elasticizer. Personally I like Philip Kingsley elasticizer. It's pricey but very worth it. It may take some babying but all might not be lost. You have to be very careful flat ironing hair with oil on it. You are literally cooking the hair. I love IC Fantasia in the pinkish bottle, it's a great heat protectant and smells nice as well. Good luck and I pray your curls return.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 6, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> I straightened just two pieces of hair a few days ago. Finally got around to washing my hair and guess what pieces didn't curl up
> 
> I'm sad.


I just randomly did a prepoo with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and it seemed to reverse my bkt a bit. My hair was more coily and springy than usual. I applied it to dry hair in sections and I saturated every strand. I used about 2 oz. Protein and ceramides usually bring the curls back.


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 6, 2017)

Daina said:


> A couple of protein treatments
> An elasticizer - Philip Kingsley elasticizer
> Some babying
> IC Fantasia in the pinkish bottle





Prettymetty said:


> Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor applied it to dry hair in sections and I saturated every strand. I used about 2 oz.
> Protein and ceramides usually bring the curls back.



THANK YOU LADIES! !!
Now, I have two prescriptions! I'll try to get all this stuff.

I completely forgot how to straighten hair because I haven't really straightened it but a few times in the past 5 years.. because when I do its some sort of disaster.

I did straighten the front perimeter this year and that part is missing Plus, I wore a wig. The comb of which I believe contributed to the front breakage.

I saved a video a million years ago of a girl's straightening method. I watched it today. I did none of the stuff on there


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 7, 2017)

My ends are in need of a very tiny trim. I don't wanna go to the salon.  And I'm not ready to tackle learning self-trimming.

Normal thinning and SSKs need to be removed. My gut is telling me to find an old stylist of mine, Jenny.

In the meanwhile, I'm DCing with an old sample pack of a ceramide-heavy SM DC I've never tried--something grapeseed in purple packaging.

I'm in an asymmetrical wavy wig while my twists are DCing underneath.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My ends are in need of a very tiny trim. I don't wanna go to the salon.  And I'm not ready to tackle learning self-trimming.
> 
> Normal thinning and SSKs need to be removed. My gut is telling me to find an old stylist of mine, Jenny.
> 
> ...


Self trim. Its not that hard. Put your hair in twist as small as you feel ike being bothered with.  Take the twist down after they set. Trim the bottom 8th, quarter or half inch as you see fit. 

Since you wear your hair natural it will be even enough .


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 13, 2017)

i did trim my hair within the last week. i'm not sure if i noted that here. i didn't straighten it first. It was sort of stretched from old twists. I just pulled each section and clipped as I deemed necessary. 

i have just been wearing my hair in a nappy bun. i'll at least try to make it look neat tonight for tomorrow


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 13, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Self trim. Its not that hard. Put your hair in twist as small as you feel ike being bothered with.  Take the twist down after they set. Trim the bottom 8th, quarter or half inch as you see fit.
> 
> Since you wear your hair natural it will be even enough .



I might have to self trim. The next availability at the salon is October 31!!! Eesh!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 13, 2017)

It's finally wash day. I skipped my wash Friday, so it has been a whole week. My scalp didn't itch or anything, but that reversion was not cute. I looked like I was transitioning... I looked 99 weeks post 

My half fro was not a good look. I couldn't even cover my edges with a headband, because they were all packed up. Needless to say I am glad to wash and straighten my hair today. And I'm even happier that I bought more Thermasmooth conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I might have to self trim. The next availability at the salon is October 31!!! Eesh!


I know you can do a good job.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 14, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I know you can do a good job.



Thanks, @faithVA. 

*deep breath in, deep breath out*


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 14, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy you'll be fine as long as you don't get crazy lol. know how much you want to cut and take a break before you decide to do more than that. that's what i think


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Sep 14, 2017)

How tall are you if you don't mind me asking?



NCHairDiva said:


> Im starting over a bit. Im doing a Challenge within a Challenge.  My plan is to do 90 days of protective styling and using CP growth oil.  Im gonna get the oil ready over the next cpl of days.
> Here is a pic of where I am.... What length do you all think it is?


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 15, 2017)

Sorry that it happened to you.

I had this happen back in 2008/2009 when I had the flatiron too high and was impatient trying to see my BSL/MBL progress.  Maybe after conditioning sessions with protein and some TLC it'll revert. 

Stay away from the flatirons sis. You've come too far to risk a setback. 




apple_natural said:


> I straightened just two pieces of hair a few days ago. Finally got around to washing my hair and guess what pieces didn't curl up
> 
> I'm sad.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hey ladies! 
I would like to join this challenge! 
I'm knocking on APL's door,
So I'm ready to get  on BSL train!
I wash and deep condition my hair 2 a week.
I use heat weekly
I may start working on twistout sets and roller setting.
I wear low manipulation styles
I want to be more consistent with taking vitamins.
I will come back with a current pic.
Here is one from earlier this month


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 15, 2017)

@shortdub78 our regimens are very similar. I wash and dc twice a week and I use heat too. Instead of relaxers I use keratin treatments though.

Your hair looks really thick and healthy. What products are you using?


----------



## NCHairDiva (Sep 15, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> How tall are you if you don't mind me asking?



Im about 5'2"  @shanelallyn30  Let me know what you think..


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 15, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> @shortdub78 our regimens are very similar. I wash and dc twice a week and I use heat too. Instead of relaxers I use keratin treatments though.
> 
> Your hair looks really thick and healthy. What products are you using?


I use Design Essentials 
Oat Protein shampoo
Honey Moisture Retention shampoo
Avocado shampoo
Aguave And Lavender Shampoo
Stimulations conditioner
A&L conditioner

Silk Elements mega Moisture
Shampoo, conditioner, conditioning treatment, leave-in

Leave-ins Creme Of Nature Argan and Straight from Eden

Current oil mane choice growth oil
Avocado and sunflower oil
Mane choice split end serum on my ends 

Wild growth only down my part and edges

Macadamia natural oil Line.

And Aphogee 2 min, deep moisture shampoo, balancing moisture conditioner, pro vitamin leave-in, and keratin green tea spray 

I got other stuff here and there.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Sep 15, 2017)

Im 5'9. that means your length is shoulder length on my tall [email protected]@. gave me hope and snatched it away. lmao . just kidding. im 3 inches from mbl or wsl I don't even know, I just know your hair seems hella long and I feel bald headed . once you meet that 15 mark your hair will be super bomb. hope to get my 3 inches by 1/1/18.



NCHairDiva said:


> Im about 5'2"  @shanelallyn30  Let me know what you think..


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 15, 2017)

Girl, I'm 5'9 too and closing in on WL too. I'll know where I am when I take my hair down in a couple of weeks. I'm pulling out all of the stops to make sure I'm there before 12/31/2017. I know my hair has definitely been thickening up over the past few months, which is very good.



shanelallyn30 said:


> Im 5'9. that means your length is shoulder length on my tall [email protected]@. gave me hope and snatched it away. lmao . just kidding. im 3 inches from mbl or wsl I don't even know, I just know your hair seems hella long and I feel bald headed . once you meet that 15 mark your hair will be super bomb. hope to get my 3 inches by 1/1/18.


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 15, 2017)

I used to wear banana clips in my teens and you now have inspired me to revisit them and recreate this lovely 'do. 



Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 408475
> I wore this banana clip bun yesterday. It was really easy too. Just roll and pin pieces of hair in opposite directions to cover the banana clip.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 15, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> I used to wear banana clips in my teens and you now have inspired me to revisit them and recreate this lovely 'do.


Thank you. I went out and bought a pack of banana clips after watching the youtube tutorial that inspired that style. There are a few other styles you can do, but most of them require curls or some kind of texture. I like to wear my hair straight...


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 15, 2017)

OK, I'll check out the tutorials. 

I mostly wear my hair curly but seem doing this on both textures. Seems like a good style for when straight styles get older. 



Prettymetty said:


> Thank you. I went out and bought a pack of banana clips after watching the youtube tutorial that inspired that style. There are a few other styles you can do, but most of them require curls or some kind of texture. I like to wear my hair straight...


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Sep 15, 2017)

this is the only reason why it sucks being tall, waiting for your hair to get to waist length lmao. but once its there we will have a crap load of hair. I have my hair in Senegalese twists and its being growing very well. AND yes girl pulling out all the stops. Im making sure I do my daily regimen to ensure my success. no time for setbacks. To close to the gold . We stay the path hopefully we both meet or get real close to our goals. no more length checks for me either I think that's my problem lol.



Tefnut said:


> Girl, I'm 5'9 too and closing in on WL too. I'll know where I am when I take my hair down in a couple of weeks. I'm pulling out all of the stops to make sure I'm there before 12/31/2017. I know my hair has definitely been thickening up over the past few months, which is very good.


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 15, 2017)

Oh, your hair should be all good in those twists. I was able to get 1-1.5 inches a month (4 inches total over 3.5 months) when I had them a few years ago. I was using my homemade NJoy growth oil every night and washed my hair every morning with ACV and water then cowashed with a conditioner and water. I then moisturized it with Profectiv daily anti-breakage moisturizer. I was taking my vitamins daily and doing a little bit of exercise. I'm following a similar routine with some changes.

Cutting down on length checks is one of the reasons I like being in long-term protective styles. 

Miss Lady, we'll definitely meet or surpass our goals before the clock strikes midnight on 1/1/18! Believ that!



shanelallyn30 said:


> this is the only reason why it sucks being tall, waiting for your hair to get to waist length lmao. but once its there we will have a crap load of hair. I have my hair in Senegalese twists and its being growing very well. AND yes girl pulling out all the stops. Im making sure I do my daily regimen to ensure my success. no time for setbacks. To close to the gold . We stay the path hopefully we both meet or get real close to our goals. no more length checks for me either I think that's my problem lol.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Sep 15, 2017)

OMG that's crazy, a few years ago to, I use to do a similar routine, but I had wigs and I kept a plastic bag under my wig everyday  , and cowashed every day with Jason biotin conditioner ( thats when biotin was the second or third ingredient) and even baggied my ends under the plastic bag . I know crazy right, but I went from shoulder length to wsl in 1 year. I have to find the pics to show you it was insane. but my hair was no where near as healthy and thick as it is now. I think the GHE and co-washing my scalp daily made my hair grow like crazy. I have majorly changed that routine but I think I should go back to co-washing daily but I don't want to manipulate my scalp to much then my hair gets all frizzy looking. its bad enough I have to redo them every 1 1/2 to 2 weeks. what is your current regimen if you don't mind me asking? and what products do you use?



Tefnut said:


> Oh, you're hair should be all good in those twists. I was able to get 1-1.5 inches a month (4 inches total over 3.5 months) when I had them a few years ago. I was using my homemade NJoy growth oil every night and washed my hair every morning with ACV and water then cowashed with a conditioner and water. I then moisturized it with Profectiv daily anti-breakage moisturizer. I was taking my vitamins daily and doing a little bit of exercise. I'm following a similar routine with some changes.
> 
> Cutting down on length checks is one of the reasons I like being in long-term protective styles.
> 
> Miss Lady, we'll definitely meet or surpass our goals before the clock strikes midnight on 1/1/18! Believ that!


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 15, 2017)

I totally believe it about your growth!

Wigging it works for me. I'm not doing it now but will go back in a couple of weeks so that I can wash/deep condition my hair without worry about messing up my 'do. I also agree with GHE method too. I had that Jason biotin conditioner years ago but never really used it because I was getting my hair done at the salon mostly. It expired and I tossed it. 

Now my hair is braided/twist (my hair) in an updo that I get redone every 4-6 weeks. I spray on X-cel 21 in the morning and LOC with African Royale braid spray, WGO, CRN Curlaide and shea butter at night. (I misplaced my Liquid Gold sulfur oils and just bought WGO). I will make a batch of Curly Proverbz and use that every 2-3 days. I like the herbs and hope it helps with shedding, strenghing my hair and, of course, growth.  I'm taking biotin (10 mg), MSM powder, vitamin c, Hairfluence HSN, Vitol Ener-G 2 per day and bamboo silica (tea or pill depending on how I feel). I want to add marine collagen in but I keep forgetting to take it. 

One of the big things I'm doing now is working out at least 4x a week and doing a protein shake (kale, apple juice, fruit, black strap molasses, banana, honey, fenugreek powder, coconut milk and Garden of Life Raw Organic Meal). I also drink at least 64 oz of water -- my workouts make it easy to meet or surpass this. 

When I experienced extreme growth, I was taking the vitamin mix above + marine collagen, washing/conditioning/remoisturizing my hair at least 5x a week, using sulfur oil nightly, drinking water, getting my eat on and exercising regularly. 

I got hella busy earlier in the summer and had to get back on it. I'm totally dedicated now and am excited about my whole journey. 






shanelallyn30 said:


> OMG that's crazy, a few years ago to, I use to do a similar routine, but I had wigs and I kept a plastic bag under my wig everyday  , and cowashed every day with Jason biotin conditioner ( thats when biotin was the second or third ingredient) and even baggied my ends under the plastic bag . I know crazy right, but I went from shoulder length to wsl in 1 year. I have to find the pics to show you it was insane. but my hair was no where near as healthy and thick as it is now. I think the GHE and co-washing my scalp daily made my hair grow like crazy. I have majorly changed that routine but I think I should go back to co-washing daily but I don't want to manipulate my scalp to much then my hair gets all frizzy looking. its bad enough I have to redo them every 1 1/2 to 2 weeks. what is your current regimen if you don't mind me asking? and what products do you use?


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Sep 18, 2017)

(I found it https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/1-yr-progress-pics.592201/ I cut 2 inches off right after the beginning picture and I was little past neck, and in one year I got to almost wsl. a month and a half later I was waist let me know what you think)

THATS AWESOME!  I am about to take some notes from you and do the same. That jason's conditioner was the shiznit but I think any conditioner would of gave me the same results. Wiggin is great because you don't have to worry about messing up your hair. I think I may not be twisting my hair tight enough and that's why it slips down when I do all the manipulation. at least im guessing that's the reason. my goal is to get my hair hanging at apl in its natural curly state. I looked yesterday (again dam length checking again, I got a issue lmao) and im closer than I realized I was. I also realized my hair doesn't shrink up like it use to I have major hang time now which is awesome. I think all that henna is doing me good. my regimen consists of using surge two times a day in the morning and night and I saturate my scalp with it, and then oil my scalp with curly proverb recipe which I totally love how both of these have changed my new growth. is beyond soft and curly. Now I will be cowashing daily with jane carters cowash that I got at marshalls for 5$, smells so good by the way, and then I spray my hair with a mix I made of aloe vera, aphogee pro vitamin leave in, aphogee curlific leave in on my hair only not my scalp, then I put either tgin hair mask or some other thick mask/ conditioner all through my twists and then I put in mane choice Egyptian oil, basically the LOC method. my hair has changed significantly from doing this every single day. I absolutely hate dry hair. my hair is always moisturized. and if I want to do extra ill put in mane choice doesn't get my butter on the last 5 inches of my twists. I wash my hair once a month and and dc every sunday rotating from protein with ors mayo/ aphogee 2 minute and babasu mint deep conditioner/some other conditioner that I through together. I try to keep as simple as possible. I noticed when I do my hair thrives. I take mane choice vitamins, youth theory vitamins,  iron and vitamin c (im anemic that's why I take iron). Im about to start working out 5 days a week and up my water to 100 oz a day (wish me luck). We are on the same page about our journeys doing the same routine just about. we should check in with eachother for support and to make sure we are staying on track to get these three inches by 12/31/17. we gonna get them with this regimens your absolutely right. look forward to us both smacking someone in the face with all this hair lmao. lets get it!!!





Tefnut said:


> I totally believe it about your growth!
> 
> Wigging it works for me. I'm not doing it now but will go back in a couple of weeks so that I can wash/deep condition my hair without worry about messing up my 'do. I also agree with GHE method too. I had that Jason biotin conditioner years ago but never really used it because I was getting my hair done at the salon mostly. It expired and I tossed it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 19, 2017)

Washed my hair with DE A& L. I also used Aphogee 2 min in the shower, rinsed, before applying the dc. I sprayed my hair with Aphogee green tea spray and CON Argan oil leave-in. I used Silk elements Oil heat protected and blow dried. i will flat iron my hair this morning. It's raining, so I will just keep it wrapped up.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 19, 2017)

Today is wash day
Rubbed some water and coconut oil onto my hair and detangled/ removed sheds and sectioned in twists, dusted.

Shampooed scalp and hair with Giovanni Tea Tree, rinsed and applied APB UCS. Combed through sections with Hercules Sagemann combs- first magic mini rake, then 1975.

Applied more DC + MO Babassu+Mint and bantu knotted. Wrapped in cling film/ hot towel/ foil/ baggy combo. Will sit for one hour and then rinse, clay and style in a wng.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 19, 2017)

Today is wash day for me too. I will section and prepoo with coconut oil for at least an hour. Then I will shampoo with Giovanni Ultra Moist and dc with Mizani Thermasmooth. I will most likely blow dry afterwards.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 19, 2017)

I wrapped my hair up and used a large neck strip, hair net, and my scarf. I didn't do the cross wrap this time, since I kind of wanted to seal in the flat iron session.


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 20, 2017)

OMG that's amazing progress! I'm inspired again. It reminds me of Njoy too. She was shoulder/APL and reached WL in 10 months or so. She followed a similar regimen, used her sulfur mix and visualized. 

I'm at you having the babies helping you out. (I can see me doing that too)

OK, it's on!

You have a nice regimen too and have me rethinking using Surge 2x a day (I started out that way but switched to the braid spray at night with moisturising/sealing).

I'm looking forward to wigging it again. I'm also looking forward to using my Curly Proverbz oil.  I never hennaed my hair. Most stylists talked about how drying it is but I suspect they didn't follow it up with a moisturizing deep conditioner and did the things you do. APL is a nice curly state goal.

I've never tried any of the Aphogee products but am curious about the 2-min reconstructor (the 2-part protein scares me lol). I may try a sample pack of the reconstructor first and see how it does. I wish I had given the Jason's biotin conditioner a chance but I was letting the stylists wash/condition my hair at the time.

100 oz of h20 is nice! Girl, your body will be glowing and your hair will be flowing! (Did I just rhyme?) I would like to get closer to a gallon a day but I stressed myself out when I did my own gallon (128oz)/ day challenge earlier this year. I wouldn't go to bed until I drank the last drop. I also was peeing like crazy.

Speaking of flowing hair, I'm LMAO at the visual of smacking someone in the faec with our hair. That's hilarious!




shanelallyn30 said:


> (I found it https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/1-yr-progress-pics.592201/ I cut 2 inches off right after the beginning picture and I was little past neck, and in one year I got to almost wsl. a month and a half later I was waist let me know what you think)
> 
> THATS AWESOME!  I am about to take some notes from you and do the same. That jason's conditioner was the shiznit but I think any conditioner would of gave me the same results. Wiggin is great because you don't have to worry about messing up your hair. I think I may not be twisting my hair tight enough and that's why it slips down when I do all the manipulation. at least im guessing that's the reason. my goal is to get my hair hanging at apl in its natural curly state. I looked yesterday (again dam length checking again, I got a issue lmao) and im closer than I realized I was. I also realized my hair doesn't shrink up like it use to I have major hang time now which is awesome. I think all that henna is doing me good. my regimen consists of using surge two times a day in the morning and night and I saturate my scalp with it, and then oil my scalp with curly proverb recipe which I totally love how both of these have changed my new growth. is beyond soft and curly. Now I will be cowashing daily with jane carters cowash that I got at marshalls for 5$, smells so good by the way, and then I spray my hair with a mix I made of aloe vera, aphogee pro vitamin leave in, aphogee curlific leave in on my hair only not my scalp, then I put either tgin hair mask or some other thick mask/ conditioner all through my twists and then I put in mane choice Egyptian oil, basically the LOC method. my hair has changed significantly from doing this every single day. I absolutely hate dry hair. my hair is always moisturized. and if I want to do extra ill put in mane choice doesn't get my butter on the last 5 inches of my twists. I wash my hair once a month and and dc every sunday rotating from protein with ors mayo/ aphogee 2 minute and babasu mint deep conditioner/some other conditioner that I through together. I try to keep as simple as possible. I noticed when I do my hair thrives. I take mane choice vitamins, youth theory vitamins,  iron and vitamin c (im anemic that's why I take iron). Im about to start working out 5 days a week and up my water to 100 oz a day (wish me luck). We are on the same page about our journeys doing the same routine just about. we should check in with eachother for support and to make sure we are staying on track to get these three inches by 12/31/17. we gonna get them with this regimens your absolutely right. look forward to us both smacking someone in the face with all this hair lmao. lets get it!!!


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 20, 2017)

I got my braces off yesterday!! My teeth look like dentures lol.

The pieces that I was crying about did curl back up. They are a looser curl than the rest of the hair in that area, but I have a loose curl along the back and front anyway. It's fine. Thank you guys for the support!

Before I blow dried, I rinsed with my conditioner. Then, I put on Chi Keratin Mist, Chi Iron Guard, and the Fantasia serum that was recommended to me. I blew it all out and then pressed the roots. I put it in a bun. I want to put it in a smooth ponytail with curls at the end on Friday


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 20, 2017)

Used It's A 10 Lite to moisturize
And Mane Choice oil to seal. Clipped my hair up.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 21, 2017)

Added my oil blend and I'm going to sit under the dryer for 15 mins.  I plan on washing my hair, get under the dryer to knock some moisture out, then blow dry the rest on cool. I will heat style on my next wash day. I will just head wrap my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 21, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Added my oil blend and I'm going to sit under the dryer for 15 mins.  I plan on washing my hair, get under the dryer to knock some moisture out, then blow dry the rest on cool. I will heat style on my next wash day. I will just head wrap my hair.


I detangled with It's A 10 lite, added the Macadamia Natural Oil healing spray on 50% air dried hair, then added my oil blend to my scalp and edges. Blew on cool for a bit, and now I got my scarf on. 
I got some nice head wraps, so I might just go this route for awhile. 
It's A 10 Lite is the best leave-in I have ever used. It's a holy grail. CON will always be my boo, but the protein, or something in it can be a bit drying for me.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 21, 2017)

Tied my hair loosely back in one and secured the ends with another tie (from tights). Wet my silk head scarf and wrapped my hair up for bed. Wrapped again with a larger, dry silk scarf.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 21, 2017)

I oiled my hair with coconut oil last night and put my hair in braided sections. I also massaged my scalp with a grapeseed essential oil blend. I'm doing an Original Keratin treatment tomorrow. Now that it's getting cooler outside, it might last longer.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 21, 2017)

I decided to try cornrows to wear under my head wraps for a protective style. I put 4 in.   If this goes well, this will be my winter go to style.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Sep 21, 2017)

Thank you!!! I haven't done the visualization yet but I did have a dream that my hair was hip length, that was to real. lmao I know my kids wouldn't get out the bathroom so I put them to work. They were arguing over who gets to pull my hair. not sure if that was a good thing or not lol.

Yes it is on! I think i'm going to make my regimen even simpler. the less I do the better my hair grows. Yes you should use surge 2x a day. saturate your scalp. I got that idea from another lhcf lady chicoro. I know you seen her hair. The curly proverb oil is some amazing stuff I recommend even adding it to your deep conditioner when you DC. The leftover in the bottom of my jar I use it as a mask. I also do my oil on the stove on high and then low for several hours. I think the fenugreek/msm/sulfur (my CP mix i use) keeps me rebraiding every week and a half.

And GIRL, you have to try the henna OMG. mix it with some sort of conditioner/oil or even coconut milk, that stuff is amazing, messy as hell, but amazing. I henna dye my hair black to and man that has made my curls amazing/shiny and healthy looking. but black hair always tends to look that way if healthy.

aphogee is good stuff, but i think im going to go back to the crown and glory with the braid spray infusium 23 and water. that's what I used then and my hair always seem to be protein/moisture balanced. don't want to start messing that up.

the reconstructor is the truth. never did the two step, im natural so too scared for that lol. but the reconstructor once a month or as needed is just a little insurance for you to know your hair is getting a good dose of protein at least once a month.

OMG 100 oz is killing me. I haven't started my workout plan and that's why. I been so busy with work all i do is crash when i get home. need to get on track with that. 128oz your a G for that girl. im trying though.

yes glowing and flowing. MC Tefnut 

have you measured your hair yet? or do you use a t shirt? i think we should do that so we see where we actually are, so we can compare.

Happy growing. so excited new hair journey buddy 
MBL here we come!!



Tefnut said:


> OMG that's amazing progress! I'm inspired again. It reminds me of Njoy too. She was shoulder/APL and reached WL in 10 months or so. She followed a similar regimen, used her sulfur mix and visualized.
> 
> I'm at you having the babies helping you out. (I can see me doing that too)
> 
> ...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 22, 2017)

Today I straightened my hair. My husband was mesmerized. LOL. I used the Ion Steam Pro Straightening Brush Iron Pro.

I wore my hair in a ponytail braid and trimmed a bit.

Today's method/products:

*Prepoo:* 60 minutes under HairFlair with NaturalleGrow Mango & Coconut Water DC over DIY CurlyProverbz ayurvedic hair growth oil
*Section hair:* 6 sections (3 sections on each side) using Goody Updo Barrettes (the small ones)
*Detangle:* KareCo Tangle Buster Brush with NaturalleGrow Mango & Coconut Water DC over DIY CurlyProverbz ayurvedic hair growth oil
*Cleanse:* HairPrint Chelating Shampoo
*Deep condition:* Jakeala Beau Vert Masque
*Straighten:* Ion Steam Pro Straightening Brush (on 375) using IC Fantasia Hair Polisher Heat Protector Straightening Serum; for each section after the first pass with the ion steam brush, I combed through the hair section with my Kent 16t seamless comb so that on the next pass the ion steam brush would pass through easily
*Style:* Single ponytail braid because I was in a rush!
I wasn't going for super duper straight. When I did a pull test on my hair, it hit below my shoulder blades. My hair felt great, healthy, and silky. *I'll see if my hair reverts! *

If it reverts, my plan is to do twist outs and braid outs on straightened hair going forward.

In the picture below, some short hair is sticking out of the braid and touching my neck.  I didn't know it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 22, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Today I straightened my hair. My husband was mesmerized. LOL. I used the Ion Steam Pro Straightening Brush Iron Pro.
> 
> I wore my hair in a ponytail braid and trimmed a bit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review! Hair looks good!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 22, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Thanks for the review! Hair looks good!



Thanks, lady!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 23, 2017)

I have two more days before I can wash my hair! This is why I don't like protective styling! I need access to my scalp at all times.  But I will be strong.  I have a goal to reach by the end of the year!
Update!
I will wash my hair tomorrow. I can't deal with the patting my head, and itchy scalp. So 3-5 days I will wash as usual.


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm back to using Xcel-21 twice a day. I also am washing back on a daily co-wash routine.

I made my CP hair brew a few days ago and it should be ready in a couple of weeks. So you don't let it sit for 2 weeks? You brew it on the stove instead? Please explain more. I'm intrigued. I thought about adding sulfur to my mix but kept it with the MSM + fenugreek. How much sulfur do you add? MSM powder? I followed NickyBNautral's recipe, which also included Brahmi powder. I added a dab of Vitamin C too. I was most inspired by Nicky's video and her growth.

I'm really considering doing a henna mix since I have the powder now. Do you follow up your henna with indigo powder to make your hair darker without a yellow/red hue?  I'm definitely going to do CP's henna refresher spray recipe. Do you add the oil or the leftovers to your deep conditioner?

I used to use Infusium when I was a teen and first went natural. My mom had it around the house and I liked it. I would add it after I deep conditioned my hair. Maybe that's why my hair wasn't shedding as much.  I had considered going back to it but I don't know. I want to keep my PJism in check. There are some REAL addicts on this site. 

I haven't measured my hair with my length-check shirt (can't find it and I think I want another one) since January and at the time I was BSL. I pulled one layer of my hair and it seemed to be MLB now. I've been washing out my deep conditioner in the wee hours after letting it marinate all day and haven't done a proper length check. I've been too tired and had to get my hair done soon after. I'll make time when I take my hair down soon. I'm confident I'll meet my WL goal this year. (ETA: And I'm dragging your behind with me across that finish line @shanelallyn30!)

This thread is a good challenge and everyone seems to be on their stuff. When I saw your comment about being 5'9, I had to comment lol. 

The progress you and others made (especially in the link you shared of your previous megagrowth) has really inspired me to get on it and do what I know works.

Thank you, ladies!  




shanelallyn30 said:


> Thank you!!! I haven't done the visualization yet but I did have a dream that my hair was hip length, that was to real. lmao I know my


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 24, 2017)

That is the downside and one of the reasons why I love wigging it! 



shortdub78 said:


> I have two more days before I can wash my hair! This is why I don't like protective styling! I need access to my scalp at all times.  But I will be strong.  I have a goal to reach by the end of the year!
> Update!
> I will wash my hair tomorrow. I can't deal with the patting my head, and itchy scalp. So 3-5 days I will wash as usual.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 24, 2017)

I washed, dc'ed, and rinsed with Macadamia Natural Oil line. I will tee shirt dry, then detangle with it's a 10 Lite, and use MOL healing oil spray. I will blow dry on cool, then braid back up using Silk Elements leave-in Creme to reduce friction and moisturize my roots. I will wash again Wed or Thursday. 
i will not bend up, or curl up the ends of my braids.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 24, 2017)

I ended up doing two braids, so I look like an extra from Set It Off. I will wear this for a few days, and then wash.  I always shampoo my hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 24, 2017)

Since my hair is steam iron straightened, I decided to try the style that was my whole reason for wanting to straighten in the first place (the style/method in the video below).'

I trimmed quite a bit. Probably 1/4 of an inch. I was too chicken to spritz with water, and my two flat twists were a little too loose (I will keep practicing  ).

Image enlarges upon click.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 25, 2017)

Very pretty @YvetteWithJoy. Mine ended up being a fail. I should've used more product. I just did it on blown out slightly damp hair (damp from humidity).


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Sep 25, 2017)

i love that video. weekly hot oil treatments with heat is how i got my hair to get so shiny like that. i love your hair. it looks good to me, but we are always are worst critics lol. keep up the good work. 




YvetteWithJoy said:


> Since my hair is steam iron straightened, I decided to try the style that was my whole reason for wanting to straighten in the first place (the style/method in the video below).'
> 
> I trimmed quite a bit. Probably 1/4 of an inch. I was too chicken to spritz with water, and my two flat twists were a little too loose (I will keep practicing  ).
> 
> ...


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 26, 2017)

Unbraided my hair, detangled and gave myself a scalp massage. Will wash and redo tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 26, 2017)

I bought a huge aloe vera leaf today. I blended it up and did a prepoo with aloe and coconut oil. I rubbed it into my scalp and ends.

Now I'm doing a dc with Mizani Thermasmooth and Kerastase Densite.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 27, 2017)

Ooh yall. My split ends have gone into hiding. I know that nothing can actually repair them, but geez!! I'm feeling my strands today. Frfr. That 2 hour aloe prepoo was alladat.

 I plan to do it again next washday, but I will use an applicator bottle next time, because it got messy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 27, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Ooh yall. My split ends have gone into hiding. I know that nothing can actually repair them, but geez!! I'm feeling my strands today. Frfr. That 2 hour aloe prepoo was alladat.
> 
> I plan to do it again next washday, but I will use an applicator bottle next time, because it got messy.



Ms. Metty, how exactly did you handle the aloe leaf? Did you blend up the entire thing? How long did you let it sit? And I'm sorry for asking again, but where did you get your aloe?


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Sep 27, 2017)

@Tefnut no I don't let it sit for two weeks. I literaly make my batch and put it in a glass container and put it in a pot full of water and turn it on low f0r 24 hours. (someone's always at my house to ensure water levels stay high. its low but high just enough to see the steam from the jar.

I add a heaping teaspoon of sulfur and msm and half a cup of fenugreek seeds. I put emu oil in mine too.

I seen that video lol. she has great growth. have you seen reneices hair showcase video on youtube. Oh man those transformations are insane.
**
You should try the Henna, a lot of people rave about it. Actually I buy vatika henna natural black hair dye at the Indian store. I use to do henna first and then indigo henna but that was too much work and took to long. The vatika henna goes on nicely (still a little messy) and I put a bag over my head and my car comes out so black its amazing.

I need to look up the refresher spray wasn't aware of that. actually in the beginning I was adding toooo much henna so I had a bunch of mud that I just literally took out the jar and put it all on my hair minus the roots and deep conditioned with it.

I know right this PJism is a serious condition. Good thing we don't have that problem... lol.  I don't need anything else but I like to tweak things to make sure that im giving my hair the best chance to flourish.

Yeah you got some hair touching MBL !! that's awesome. and yes please do a length check im doing one Oct 1 with my mane choice tshirt I got for 7$. So get on the bandwagon and take some pics so we will have our before and after. So exciting. and yes please do drag me across that finish line I need some wsl by jan .





Tefnut said:


> I'm back to using Xcel-21 twice a day. I also am washing back on a daily co-wash routine.
> 
> I made my CP hair brew a few days ago and it should be ready in a couple of weeks. So you don't let it sit for 2 weeks? You brew it on the stove instead? Please explain more. I'm intrigued. I thought about adding sulfur to my mix but kept it with the MSM + fenugreek. How much sulfur do you add? MSM powder? I followed NickyBNautral's recipe, which also included Brahmi powder. I added a dab of Vitamin C too. I was most inspired by Nicky's video and her growth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 27, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Ms. Metty, how exactly did you handle the aloe leaf? Did you blend up the entire thing? How long did you let it sit? And I'm sorry for asking again, but where did you get your aloe?


I buy the leaves from my local hispanic grocery store. I cut off about 6 inches and cut away the skin. Then I blend the inner gel in a food processor. It's very slimy, but not does it work wonders.

I covered my hair with a plastic cap and let it sit about 2 hours.


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 27, 2017)

Hmm, now you have me thinking about adding some sulfur powder to my mix. So you add a teaspoon each of MSM powder and sulfur powder? Hmm... 

My mix has been brewing in the sun since Thursday. I may add it to the stove for 12 hours. Do you think that may be effective? 

Hmm, Vatika henna ... I used the Vatika Amla and the coconut oils back in 'o9 and my hair hated them. My hair felt so crunchy and hard. But I was using them because the LHCF girls swore by them. I thought my hair hated coconut oil until I used 100% coconut oil and realized my hair likes it, especially when mixed with a detangling conditioner. I figured my hair hated the Vatika mixture. When I asked for Hesh Amla powder (it sells out fast at many Indian stores) the grocer pointed me to the Vatika Amla oil. I was like, no thank you! 

I think I initially saw the tea, which contains Amla, Henna and Shikakai, on this site (maybe in this thread: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/thoughts-on-this-homemade-hair-growth-oil.816155/) but I saw her discuss it here (she said it's better than Aphogee or Chi's hair strengther for her hair):


She said you can add Brahmi and other powders but found those three to work the best. She also did a tea rinse video here: 
Uh huh, we're so close to WL and have to cheer each other on. My short term goal is WL and my long term goal is HL. I think I'd lke to grow it to TL when straightened. My hair shrinks so much that if it were TL curly, it'd be dragging behind me like a train. 


I love Reniece's showcase. I've been watching it over the year. Yes, those hair transformations are amazing. She's truly gifted. I follow Tamika Bell's work with clients too. She was trained by Reniece as well. 





shanelallyn30 said:


> @Tefnut no I don't let it sit for two weeks. I literaly make my batch and put it in a glass container and put it in a pot full of water and turn it on low f0r 24 hours. (someone's always at my house to ensure water levels stay high. its low but high just enough to see the steam from the jar.
> 
> I add a heaping teaspoon of sulfur and msm and half a cup of fenugreek seeds. I put emu oil in mine too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 27, 2017)

Hmm... This seems similar to Naptural85's method but I think I like this better. I have an aloe leaf waiting for me in my kitchen. You're giving me some ideas. 



Prettymetty said:


> I buy the leaves from my local hispanic grocery store. I cut off about 6 inches and cut away the skin. Then I blend the inner gel in a food processor. It's very slimy, but not does it work wonders.
> 
> I covered my hair with a plastic cap and let it sit about 2 hours.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Sep 27, 2017)

oh man those were great videos thank you. I need to try both of those. I like DIY stuff helps save money on hair products and you get more.

yep add a heaping teaspoon like njoy does with her oil, and yes putting it on the stove has work wonders for me. my hair is responding well. all you can do is try the stove way one month and then try your outside oil the next month and see if there is a difference.

I don't use the vatika oils, I just use the I think its called nepur or some henna stuff with a bunch of different powders already in it for when I henna my hair. isn't that funny how when things are mixed your hair hates it but single out an ingredient and your hair may absolutely love it. the joys of being on your hair journey  lol.

oh man TL is your final hair goal. I was thinking WL was good until I started seeing all these chicks with their curly hair that's TL straighten. its the perfect curly length in my eyes. oh man when we reach wsl, I guess we will be joining the TL thread. OH SNAPS!!




Tefnut said:


> Hmm, now you have me thinking about adding some sulfur powder to my mix. So you add a teaspoon each of MSM powder and sulfur powder? Hmm...
> 
> My mix has been brewing in the sun since Thursday. I may add it to the stove for 12 hours. Do you think that may be effective?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 27, 2017)

Yeah, I'm in my DIY mode now so this is great for me too. 

OK, I have a container of sulfur powder I got 4 years ago. I'll add a teaspoon of that. 

Yeah, I used the Napur henna with like 9 herbs and spices too. 

OK, so I just looked in the mirror ... nude. And My hips sit lower than my tail, so HL on me (counting the widest part of my hips) is pretty darn low. I have to re-access this goal of mine lol. 

I initially wanted WL but have been coaxed to pursue longer lengths thanks to LHCF. So now I want it longer, especially because I usually wear my hair curly. But HL ... whew wee! Yep, if I'm gonna do TL, I might as well drag you along too! 













shanelallyn30 said:


> oh man those were great videos thank you. I need to try both of those. I like DIY stuff helps save money on hair products and you get more.
> 
> yep add a heaping teaspoon like njoy does with her oil, and yes putting it on the stove has work wonders for me. my hair is responding well. all you can do is try the stove way one month and then try your outside oil the next month and see if there is a difference.
> 
> ...


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 28, 2017)

I washed my hair and dc'ed, but didn't rinse it out, since I had to run errands. I will rinse it out and do a conditioner rinse. Air dry my hair and put in my braids.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes DIY mode for life!!! except some stuff you know we have to buy lmao. yes girl add that sulfur powder. Make sure you check if it has an expiration don't need no setbacks .

Yep that's the one I use to. its crazy how these indian oils have been a game changer for a lot of peoples hair journeys. and thank God there cheap lol.

another tall person issue. WHY US!!! HL is crazy low on me to. I think TL is way more than enough. Anything more than that is flat showing off . Yes please re-access the situation lmao. lets keep the eye on TL. we are tall that's a lot of hair. Im trying to take this one step at a time HL seems unreal. but then again you are right we should shoot for the gold. I think (I know) I would be a hot a$$ mess with HL hair. I would be doing so much extra. the inner bad girl would be out daily .  .

you sure love dragging people along lol. but its all good im up for the challenge and look forward to the celebration .


also according to that chart I been mbl. but Im tall so I know that's not accurate. i need to do a nude length check and look. lol





Tefnut said:


> Yeah, I'm in my DIY mode now so this is great for me too.
> 
> OK, I have a container of sulfur powder I got 4 years ago. I'll add a teaspoon of that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 28, 2017)

OK, I did check and the sulfur powder expires in December so I have time. 

I'll add it. I only have about 2/3 left of a 12 oz container. I got the sublimed sulfur from a pharmacist back in early 2013. Damn time flies! 

I can't believe I slept on the Indian oils. I gave them a shot with the premade oils but I remember reading threads about Amla, henna, Brahmi, Cassia, Shikakai and Bhringraj had me like ...







I don't know why I didn't mix those powders but ran out and got Megatek. Anywhoo ... I'm I know sulfur works for growth as does MSM and other oils so here I am. 

Yeah, I think TL straightened may be my final destination. You probably are MLB. Sometimes I look at my body and I'm like, WL on me is a lot of hair. I remember thinking that when I was previously BSL and MBL. 

I'll wear my hair out but in all honesty, I love updos and various protective styles. Do I'll do a mix. 

Either, I'll try not to hurt 'em too badly. 



shanelallyn30 said:


> Yes DIY mode for life!!! except some stuff you know we have to buy lmao. yes girl add that sulfur powder. Make sure you check if it has an expiration don't need no setbacks .
> 
> Yep that's the one I use to. its crazy how these indian oils have been a game changer for a lot of peoples hair journeys. and thank God there cheap lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 29, 2017)

I flat ironed my hair for what, I don't know? I guess I wanted to play with my flat iron. I'm back to ceramic.  Titanium is too much for my hair.   I have no plans wear it out.  I didn't even put curls, or a bump in.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hey guys I was reading this today. Most of you probably read this post already but I thought it was a great read especially when Toy chimed in and said that's how she got her banging a$$ hair. @Tefnut i think I'm starting this Jan 1 to get to tbl rather I make it wsl or not.  I'm think I want to try the inversion method to. has anyone here had succes with that?

I think cowashing and bunning will get me there for sure. My bun is juicy but I'm going to add some extra hair for longer length and thickness because it ain't big enough to me lol.  I'm super excited. I saw some chick with tailbone hair today and I was like dam that is so sexy. Tbl it is.  Omg can't wait.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/cowashing-and-bunning-the-key-to-wsl-hair.364679/


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm still working out my issues with having fine, super high shrinkage, 4a hair and the SSKs and constant manipulation-via-detangling that come along with.

I know the answer is keeping my hair stretched. I'm experimenting to figure out what's going to work for me and my skill set and style goals, regarding keeping my hair stretched.

I decided to try my deep wave curlformers again.

 So far so good, but we'll see about those final results.  I had a few issues when I patch tested these curlformers previously (but these might have just been about my styling skill level ).

Here's what I wrote in the deep wave curlformer thread:

_I tried it again. I dampened my completely dry hair with a tiny bit of water from a spray bottle, and applied the Design Essentials foam. (I feel like a need some other product for this, eventually.)

My family is giving me serious side-eyes and some straight out guffaws/laughs, but it didn't take long to install them and I didn't have to use a ton of them.

*The very good:* I figured out how to install without much tension on the hair, and with no hair loss!!!  

*An issue:* I can see my hair through the deep wave curl formers, and in several of them my hair is somewhat stretched but I can see a few coils!!! Seeing coils = not good. We'll see how this turns out. Regardless, this stretching should prevent tangling!!!_

_I purchased a can of good old fashioned Aqua Net super duper hold hair spray. I'm going to do very delicate separation, and then try to shellac it with the Aqua Net._​_
 _


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 2, 2017)

Had to break out my heat styling tools. I can't do that air drying mess, and I don't know why I keep trying. I will flat iron, curl my hair and keep it moving for the next 5 days. 
I used Naked By Essations Infusion 365 Leave-in and Aphogee Green tea. I will use my SE olive oil heat protectant and keep it moving. Will be using a humidifier and my satin scarf to help keep the moisture.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 2, 2017)

i am still working on my hair, but taking a break. I decided to turn the heat down and not focus on bone straight roots. When I trim again, I will spend some coins and get some nice scissors.


----------



## LushLox (Oct 3, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Had to break out my heat styling tools. I can't do that air drying mess, and I don't know why I keep trying. I will flat iron, curl my hair and keep it moving for the next 5 days.
> I used Naked By Essations Infusion 365 Leave-in and Aphogee Green tea. I will use my SE olive oil heat protectant and keep it moving. Will be using a humidifier and my satin scarf to help keep the moisture.



What problems are you experiencing with air drying?

I've been okay with it so far, the only issue for me is it takes a while to dry!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 3, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm still working out my issues with having fine, super high shrinkage, 4a hair and the SSKs and constant manipulation-via-detangling that come along with.
> 
> I know the answer is keeping my hair stretched. I'm experimenting to figure out what's going to work for me and my skill set and style goals, regarding keeping my hair stretched.
> 
> ...


How did it turn out sis?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 3, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> How did it turn out sis?



TFA (thanks for asking)!

My hair wasn't dry before I had to remove the curlformers to go to church. I ended up having to bun.

I'm going to try again, but this time on Friday night instead of Saturday night. I don't feel that DE mousse is the best product for it, so I'm going to try something else. Not sure what, yet.

I can't wait to master it: It took no time to install and should eliminate SSKs.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 3, 2017)

LushLox said:


> What problems are you experiencing with air drying?
> 
> I've been okay with it so far, the only issue for me is it takes a while to dry!


My hair is very dry, my ends are rough, my new growth is matted down/meshed together. I end up using a lot of product trying to keep it moisturized. I experience more breakage. 
Using heat  helps seal in the leave-in products and makes my hair more smooth and manageable. My blow dried hair was really nice. I didn't have to use extra heat, but I decided to use the flat iron. I used a satin scarf (true satin material) and my hair isn't dry this morning!!' Yay! 
I would really like to get to back to a place where I can just use a light oil and not have to moisturize, causing buildup.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 3, 2017)

I took the Senegalese twists out and straightened my hair. I don't feel like my hair is long at all. Especially seeing the tbl thread. Thanks a lot @Tefnut. Lmao.  So I'm starting my bunning to tbl as of yesterday and started the inversion method and today I'm on day three. I do it after I cowash at night. Sorry the pic is so bad. But I'm not straightening again for a better one. Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 3, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> I took the Senegalese twists out and straightened my hair. I don't feel like my hair is long at all. Especially seeing the tbl thread. Thanks a lot @Tefnut. Lmao.  So I'm starting my bunning to tbl as of yesterday and started the inversion method and today I'm on day three. I do it after I cowash at night. Sorry the pic is so bad. But I'm not straightening again for a better one. Lol


Is this the WL thread? Lol look at all of that hair!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 3, 2017)

View media item 129493
My has recovered!

I prepooed with Chicoro's moisturized-drenched prepoo, putting Soultanicals Afrotastic Elastic on my ends.
I clarified with Kinky Curly Come Clean.
I sprayed the protein treatment dilution of Colorful Neutral Protein Filler on my hair, and then layered Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic over it.
I got busy and ended up wearing it (under a wig) for around 24 hours.
I rinsed with cool water, sprayed my hair with Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer, and then applied Qhemet Moringa CG and Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curly Magic.

I air dried under my Slap Cap all morning then under the HairFlair for a few hours. I wanted to pin the twists around my head, but I had 21 and decided not to.

Hair is on the mend if not fully mended. 

(Photo enlarges upon click.)


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 3, 2017)

lol now that's funny. thank you!



shortdub78 said:


> Is this the WL thread? Lol look at all of that hair!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Is this the WL thread? Lol look at all of that hair!


Yeah I was confused to. I had to scroll back up to see what thread I was in


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hello lovely ladies. Here is a YouTube video I saw today about aloe Vera I thought you guys would appreciate. You may have seen it already but for those who haven't enjoy. I'm doing it this weekend.

@YvetteWithJoy thanks for the chicoro pre poo tip. I was searching YouTube and came up on this video to. Looks very moisturizing.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 6, 2017)

I found a sample of Dark and Lovely 6 week anti reversion serum. I'm super excited about trying it. I wonder how it compares to Chi Silk Infusion. I might do the back half with Dark and Lovely and the front half with Chi if I run out of the sample.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 6, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I found a sample of Dark and Lovely 6 week anti reversion serum. I'm super excited about trying it. I wonder how it compares to Chi Silk Infusion. I might do the back half with Dark and Lovely and the front half with Chi if I run out of the sample.


Please let me know how it works! I just tried that ORS system and I was ready to cut my hair off!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 6, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Please let me know how it works! I just tried that ORS system and I was ready to cut my hair off!


So the cream was easy to apply and I had enough to do my whole head. My hair was soft and light without feeling oily or tacky. My flat iron results were about the same as when I use Chi, but with slightly more volume. I give it an A- because of the smell. It wasn't a bad smell, just not as good as Chi or any of my Herbal Essence products. I might buy the formula for coarse hair simply because it should have more frizz fighting power.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Currently trying a wavy curlformer set again. This time I used foam over a small amount of leave-in: Bronner Brothers foam over Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion.

I sat under the HairFlair yesterday for a few hours. Then I slept in them overnight. Hubby chuckled at me--I looked so uncomfortable trying to put my head down on my pillow with them installed. I think it was the expression on my face that made him chuckle. I predict a Pibbs for Christmas.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey guys have you seen these. I saw these in the bss yesterday. I got some curly Mongolian bundles off aliexpresshttps://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32804724590.html?spm=a2g0n.search-cache.0.0.1165fdd659wdsI

 that our amazing and I'm using these to clip the hair in. No more sewing on the clips. Yeah. That was hella annoying and time consuming.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 8, 2017)

Trying out this new conditioner and working on repairing my hair. It got beaten up pretty bad on Friday. I’m not gonna do any serious manipulation. Just detangle and blow dry on cool.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 8, 2017)

Gave myself a lil trim this eveing, while refreshing my wng. I dusted not so long ago but I think my ends needed this.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hair feels nice and light! I’m gonna plug in this humidifier to help with the moisture in the air too.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 8, 2017)

Curlformer set definitely stretched my hair, but it did not come out smooth. I put pics in the deep wave curlformer thread.

I'm going to try the Conair wave clips soon I think, but woo, are they uncomfortable.

I bought a new straight, long, inexpensive wig with bangs. I plan to put my hair in twists under this wig at least 3 days a week.


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 9, 2017)

hair hate to follow: 
so i think i noted that i straightened my hair a few weeks ago. i hate it. it has not grown pretty much at all this year. so i've looked like an idiot with these wigs that look so wiggy... i mean they are wigs... all for nothing. i went all these years sacrificing decent hairstyles trying to care for my hair and it looks like it did 3 years ago before i dyed it and cut it off. 3 years later and i'm still shoulder length. thats right. i thought i was apl. it pulls long when its wet. no. its not. no where near it. it is as shoulder length as shoulder length can be. grr.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 9, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> hair hate to follow:
> so i think i noted that i straightened my hair a few weeks ago. i hate it. it has not grown pretty much at all this year. so i've looked like an idiot with these wigs that look so wiggy... i mean they are wigs... all for nothing. i went all these years sacrificing decent hairstyles trying to care for my hair and it looks like it did 3 years ago before i dyed it and cut it off. 3 years later and i'm still shoulder length. thats right. i thought i was apl. it pulls long when its wet. no. its not. no where near it. it is as shoulder length as shoulder length can be. grr.


So what is the new game plan?


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 9, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> hair hate to follow:
> so i think i noted that i straightened my hair a few weeks ago. i hate it. it has not grown pretty much at all this year. so i've looked like an idiot with these wigs that look so wiggy... i mean they are wigs... all for nothing. i went all these years sacrificing decent hairstyles trying to care for my hair and it looks like it did 3 years ago before i dyed it and cut it off. 3 years later and i'm still shoulder length. thats right. i thought i was apl. it pulls long when its wet. no. its not. no where near it. it is as shoulder length as shoulder length can be. grr.


Yeah I feel you. I have been wig free and enjoying it since June. My hair wasn't growing any faster or retaining any better...and on top of that my wig habit was expensive. I like the freedom of wearing my hair. I'm a blowout pro now girl. Twice a week and my hair has never looked or felt better.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 9, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> hair hate to follow:
> so i think i noted that i straightened my hair a few weeks ago. i hate it. it has not grown pretty much at all this year. so i've looked like an idiot with these wigs that look so wiggy... i mean they are wigs... all for nothing. i went all these years sacrificing decent hairstyles trying to care for my hair and it looks like it did 3 years ago before i dyed it and cut it off. 3 years later and i'm still shoulder length. thats right. i thought i was apl. it pulls long when its wet. no. its not. no where near it. it is as shoulder length as shoulder length can be. grr.



Hugs. I, too, hate wigs. I'm about to start wearing one at least half the week. I've simply got to stop brushing my hair as much as I do. So under a wig my hair goes.

Have you tried crochet braids, where your hair is cornrowed and hair is then installed? It's possible to lose hair if your cornrows are too tight or the braiding pattern causes the installed hair to pull at your edges. But my braider new better, and my hair grew like a weed in them.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 9, 2017)

Tonight I chunky twisted my hair in 10 twists. It was so much easier on this stretched hair. I applied ayurvedic Shea butter to my ends.

I thoroughly washed my new $20 wig (it's just a straight wig, pretty thin/fine, in color 4, with bangs). I conditioned it and it's now drying.

I'll wear it tomorrow. If I look okay, I'll share a pic.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 10, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Tonight I chunky twisted my hair in 10 twists. It was so much easier on this stretched hair. I applied ayurvedic Shea butter to my ends.
> 
> I thoroughly washed my new $20 wig (it's just a straight wig, pretty thin/fine, in color 4, with bangs). I conditioned it and it's now drying.
> 
> I'll wear it tomorrow. If I look okay, I'll share a pic.


Is it a human hair wig?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 10, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Is it a human hair wig?



No. And while I love the style, it doesn't look as real as my human hair wigs of course. It doesn't look bad, but it's too shiny.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 10, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Is it a human hair wig?



This is me wearing it today. (Photos enlarge upon click.)



ETA:


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 10, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> So what is the new game plan?



No whining allowed lol. I am digging my clip ins. I am in some curly ones right now. I'm going to just keep this up all year. I can wear my hair as I would wear my own. I braid it out as normal and put in a few. It's lovely. I'm just going to stick to this. Maybe I'll forget about the length



Prettymetty said:


> Yeah I feel you. I have been wig free and enjoying it since June. My hair wasn't growing any faster or retaining any better...and on top of that my wig habit was expensive. I like the freedom of wearing my hair. I'm a blowout pro now girl. Twice a week and my hair has never looked or felt better.



This will be me. lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 10, 2017)

The No Buy Challenge is over, so I can spend money

I got some Hello Hydration conditioner (old bae) and some Sally Hansen Gel polish. I had a coupon

So I'm doing a prepoo with Hello Hydration on my strands and Xcel21 on my scalp. In about 30 minutes I'll cowash with Kerastase Curl Ideal Cleansing Conditioner. I haven't skipped shampoo in months, but I want to try something different today. Hopefully all the infused moisture will create a frizz free blowout today. Dh wants to have a date night, so I want to look cute


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 12, 2017)

I got some hair chalk today from the bss. It was $2. I'm thinking about going back for the green one next. The color was  very vibrant,  but when I took a nap earlier most of it faded.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 12, 2017)

Washed my hair and pinned it up. 
Used Naked Essations non sulfate shampoo, Aphogee 2 min, Naked dc, had to run out and throw a wig on after I rinsed, so had to use a cream rinse (Silk Elements), 

detangled with Naked leave-in and Aphogee green tea spray. Used oil blend on scalp,

 used warm blow dryer to lock in green tea spray, blew the rest of the time on cool. Pinned up 80% dry hair and tied hair up with satin scarf.

Will wash hair again Sunday, or Monday.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 13, 2017)

@Prettymetty
I saw in the other thread you are skipping your trim/dusting.  I will be trimming in Dec too. My ends are doing really well! I barely have any breakage. Tips and product Recs from others on this board rarely work for me, but this is the second week I’m having results! Thank you!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 13, 2017)

Trying to decide if I should get this Keracare humecto in the tub, or get some more of my Silicon Mix Bambu?

Nevermind. I really like DE aguave and Lavender conditioner. I may mix the Silicon Mix with Eden BodyWorks thick conditioner to practice my relaxer application timing.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 13, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Trying to decide if I should get this Keracare humecto in the tub, or get some more of my Silicon Mix Bambu?
> 
> Nevermind. I really like DE aguave and Lavender conditioner. I may mix the Silicon Mix with Eden BodyWorks thick conditioner to practice my relaxer application timing.


Do you think the tub is better than the bottle? I have used both. The tub seems better, but it could be just because it's the professional formula that salons use.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 13, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Do you think the tub is better than the bottle? I have used both. The tub seems better, but it could be just because it's the professional formula that salons use.


I believe so too about the tub being better.. I threw the bottle out.
Now just when I decided to not get it, here you come forcing me to order it! (At least that’s what I’m gonna tell myself if I do)


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 15, 2017)

My hair feels really good after my wash session earlier.  I’m still in repair mode. I have a lot of new growth in my crown area, but also noticed some hair loss from using that ORS straightening system. My hair seems to be filling in very quickly. I had to use my CON Argan Oil leave-in spray to help with detangling. 
I washed in 4 sections too. I know I will need to stick with using a rinse out conditioner too to help provide slip after deep conditioning. 
I used kemi oil (I think I spelled that wrong) to seal with before blowing my hair on cool. 

I will use that xcel-21 in my ends and WGO in my crown.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 15, 2017)

I tried several new things on wash day today.

Some notes I want to remember:

Jakeala Shiloh (ayurvedic) Hair Balm for stretching ends when installing twists?  
I wonder if the Jakeala balm would work for a wash and go on my hair?
It's official: SM Manuka Honey Masque works for me, leaving my hair very moisturized even after rinse out.
Ending wash day by GHEing under a plastic bagging under a wig?  
I need to keep trialing the Aveda Smooth Infusion masque.
I need to make some CurlyProverbz tea and a CurlyProverbz mask, honing my own version.
I think I'll come out better, economically, if if mix some CurlyProverbz oil into a very slippery DC than if I use KeraVada HydroMax Cowash as a (finger) detangling prepoo cleanser. Perhaps the cowash works well as a cowash. I need to check first. However, as of now, I don't think including it optimizes my regimen. I could be wrong. I'll have to see.
Today's wig, with 16 neatly done twists underneath, pinned around my head with Goody Updo barrettes.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 15, 2017)

Yesterday's press was so much better than last week's. I used my cheap Remington wet/dry iron and it got my roots straight. I don't know why I stopped using it... the Babyliss Pro flat iron just can't compete.

I sealed my ends with Cream of Nature Argan oil and cross wrapped it. I'm wearing a bun to work all weekend, so I have to keep my ends hydrated/soft.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Oct 18, 2017)

I think I've reached my milestone for the year, which is MLB!! 

This length check picture is from July, I couldnt update then since my subscription was up in May. I dont have any recent pics cause my hair was put in crochet braids for some long-term protective styling shortly after. I'm tryna retain this length out here  I'm hoping to take out my crochet braids in November; If i'm not at MLB now, surely I will be by then.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 18, 2017)

Attempting to do a braidout. I hope it turns out nice tomorrow. If this goes well, I can wear my hair out without having to put too much stress on it. When it gets old, or something I can use pin it up.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm looking forward to wash day tomorrow. I sprayed my hair with Loreal's Instacolor spray yesterday and it was basically glittery hair spray with a hint of color (purple). I won't be repurchasing that one. I'll stick to the chalk. It doesn't last as long as the sprays, but the color is much better and it's less messy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm sleeping with Manic Panic Shocking Blue in my hair. I have 3 plastic bags and a hair turban to keep it from leaking on my pillow. I'll wash and straighten it tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 26, 2017)

If I can keep up with just shampooing, conditioning, sitting under the dryer, then bunning, I’ll do this for 5 months. So no bunch of styling my hair, trying to wear it down.  
Salon quality products make the difference.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm dealing with a tangling setback right now. Thankfully I've been here before and know what to do. But still.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 26, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm dealing with a tangling setback right now. Thankfully I've been here before and know what to do. But still.


What do you have to detangle with? I’m telling you that Soultanicals Knot Sauce was a godsend!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 26, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> What do you have to detangle with? I’m telling you that Soultanicals Knot Sauce was a godsend!



Soultanicals Hair Glide and Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion and various DCs.

The Smoothing Lotion is the best I've ever experienced. It even beats out Hair Glide, which is supposedly Soultanicals next level up above Knot Sauce.

I can easily do this. I'm just gonna have to be patient and not grab for the scissors as quickly as I'll be tempted to.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 26, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Soultanicals Hair Glide and Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion and various DCs.
> 
> The Smoothing Lotion is the best I've ever experienced. It even beats out Hair Glide, which is supposedly Soultanicals next level up above Knot Sauce.
> 
> I can easily do this. I'm just gonna have to be patient and not grab for the scissors as quickly as I'll be tempted to.


I will have to try this Smoothing Lotion. Can I get that on the ground, or do I have to order it?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 26, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I will have to try this Smoothing Lotion. Can I get that on the ground, or do I have to order it?



Mainly online. A few specialty shops may have it OTG.

It's pricey. Maybe try it during a CurlMart sale, as someone advised.


----------



## Alma Petra (Oct 26, 2017)

People say that Curlmart is having a 40% sale with "Shop40" coupon


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 26, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> If I can keep up with just shampooing, conditioning, sitting under the dryer, then bunning, I’ll do this for 5 months. So no bunch of styling my hair, trying to wear it down.
> Salon quality products make the difference.


Which products do you use?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 26, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> Which products do you use?


I’m using Macadamia Oil Professional

It’s a 10

Design Essentials Lavender

Naked by Essations

Silk Elements

 Aphogee
2min, deep moisture shampoo, green tea spray, Provitamin, balancing moisturizer. And the new protein treatment

I use CON Argan Oil and Mane & Tail for detangling

Next lines I want to try is the Morrocan and Kerastase’


----------



## LushLox (Oct 26, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I’m using Macadamia Oil Professional
> 
> It’s a 10
> 
> ...



Do you know what products you're going to try?

Kerastase is nice but they have so many lines it can be overwhelming what to try and some of their products are very hit and miss. My favourite is Masquintense and their Fusio Dose vials, but the latter is hard to find and expensive. Their heat protectant Nectar Thermique is excellent. Their pre poo Premier Soin is fabulous!

Moroccanoil is okay, I normally have a bottle of the oil around. The Hydrating shampoo is terrible, it didn't hydrate anything, but their Moisture Repair shampoo is beautiful, I need to repurchase actually. It's SLS free though...

What new Aphogee treatment is this, I need deets!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 26, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Do you know what products you're going to try?
> 
> Kerastase is nice but they have so many lines it can be overwhelming what to try and some of their products are very hit and miss. My favourite is Masquintense and their Fusio Dose vials, but the latter is hard to find and expensive. Their heat protectant Nectar Thermique is excellent. Their pre poo Premier Soin is fabulous!
> 
> ...


I don’t know yet about the first one. I stare at them a lot, but I know I don’t want to mess with any of their strengthening/repair treatments. I watched several videos and nobody had anything good to say. 
I wanna try the Moroccan oil mask. The brown and the orange one. 

Aphogee has a treatment that you keep on your hair for 5 mins, rinse, then use the balancing moisturizer. It’s suppose to be more stronger than the 2 min.  It comes in a set. I haven’t tried it out yet, but will this weekend.


----------



## LushLox (Oct 26, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I don’t know yet about the first one. I stare at them a lot, but I know I don’t want to mess with any of their strengthening/repair treatments. I watched several videos and nobody had anything good to say.
> I wanna try the Moroccan oil mask. The brown and the orange one.
> 
> Aphogee has a treatment that you keep on your hair for 5 mins, rinse, then use the balancing moisturizer. It’s suppose to be more stronger than the 2 min.  It comes in a set. I haven’t tried it out yet, but will this weekend.



The Moroccanoil Restorative Mask is okay, you'll need to use a rinse out conditioner afterwards because it does have the after-effects of a protein treatment.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 26, 2017)

So I rinsed out the blue and shampooed with Giovanni Ultra Moist. Now I'm deep conditioning with Kerastase Chroma Riche for an hour or so. I'm looking forward to seeing the end resuls, but I know I would have had more vibrant color if I applied it to clean hair.

Has anyone tried hair makeup? It's bold color that you brush onto your hair and it washes out. I saw it at Cvs for $10 a box. I want to try the amethyst and platinum gray colors. Maybe sometime next week...


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 26, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I’m using Macadamia Oil Professional
> 
> It’s a 10
> 
> ...




Thanks! I plan to pick up the It's a 10 leave today after work. I did aphogee 2 step treatment for the first time last week and plan to incorporate the 2 min next week. I'll check out your other products


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 26, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> Thanks! I plan to pick up the It's a 10 leave today after work. I did aphogee 2 step treatment for the first time last week and plan to incorporate the 2 min next week. I'll check out your other products


I hope you enjoy that leave-in!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 26, 2017)

I went back and bought these 2 shades. I got a $5 extra bucks for getting 2! Earlier today I got a $3 gel polish coupon. I love CVS


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 26, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I hope you enjoy that leave-in!


Me too! After reading the rollerset thread it's seems to give good results for setting


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> If I can keep up with just shampooing, conditioning, sitting under the dryer, then bunning, I’ll do this for 5 months. So no bunch of styling my hair, trying to wear it down.
> Salon quality products make the difference.



Have I seen a picture of your bun? I can't wait until I have a nice size bun.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 27, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Have I seen a picture of your bun? I can't wait until I have a nice size bun.


I haven’t posted any recent pics. I use those claw clips once I wrap the  hair around, so everything is tucked away.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I haven’t posted any recent pics. I use those claw clips once I wrap the  hair around, so everything is tucked away.


Ok.  I get it. I don't know how I feel about you holding out on me though. May have to rethink our relationship.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 28, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Ok.  I get it. I don't know how I feel about you holding out on me though. May have to rethink our relationship.


I’m wasnt thinking! I’m sorry! Lol it’s not the greatest, but I can share a pic with you!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 28, 2017)

I forgot I was doing an oil treatment and got caught up with life. I took that plastic cap off of my hair And it was wet.. I had to let it air dry. I will be shampooing my hair today. And doing a protein treatment.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 28, 2017)

I could use some encouragement.

I had to handle the individual strands on my head, pulling them apart to detangle. They were so thin, each of them. It took so long. The knots, man.



How can I grow my hair out and have thick ends with such fine hair, you guys? DH says to just keep caring for my hair and length will manifest.

I guess.

Feeling discouraged.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 28, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I could use some encouragement.
> 
> I had to handle the individual strands on my head, pulling them apart to detangle. They were so thin, each of them. It took so long. The knots, man.
> 
> ...


Your hair is long! You have made it this far. You just had a traumatic detangling experience.  Most people I know that have fine hair, keep their ends blunt. your hair has the appearance to look thick, due to it’s fullness and density.  

I have heard good things about viscical (I know I didn’t spell that right! Lol) and I used to use Nioxin products.  Those were very helpful with plumping the hair up.  I’m not a fan of volume, so I don’t currently use thickening hair products.  This is where people need to understand how certain products are suppose to work and when not to use them! I didn’t like when my stylist would use that line on me when I would get a roller wrap.  I would look like something out of the 60’s.  

I don’t feel there is anything you can do, once it grows out of your scalp. I wonder if taking flaxseed, collagen, etc things that are thick will help? 

Again, you already have LONG hair! Lol you were able to achieve what most Black women struggle with. Your husband is right! You have a lot of nice products, hair tools, and such and you seem to be consistent with taking care of your hair.  Embrace those fine strands! Don’t let that detangling session get you down.  It’s over now.. just keep it simple and trim a little! Now I will be off to look at some vitamins, or shakes we can take! Lol you are in BSL-MBL thread! Not in the Rice Length hair Challenge! 
Wait, hold on.. aren’t you close to WL?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 28, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Your hair is long! You have made it this far. You just had a traumatic detangling experience.  Most people I know that have fine hair, keep their ends blunt. your hair has the appearance to look thick, due to it’s fullness and density.
> 
> I have heard good things about viscical (I know I didn’t spell that right! Lol) and I used to use Nioxin products.  Those were very helpful with plumping the hair up.  I’m not a fan of volume, so I don’t currently use thickening hair products.  This is where people need to understand how certain products are suppose to work and when not to use them! I didn’t like when my stylist would use that line on me when I would get a roller wrap.  I would look like something out of the 60’s.
> 
> ...



Thanks. *tears* *sniffle*

I've been searching and destroying so much, I don't know where I am anymore. I hope I'm still inching toward BSL.

And that's only my back layers. The sides are APL or just shy. My hair is super layered.

I'm tempted to go in and get an inch trimmed all around. These SSKs, man. *sniffle*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 28, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Your hair is long! You have made it this far. You just had a traumatic detangling experience.  Most people I know that have fine hair, keep their ends blunt. your hair has the appearance to look thick, due to it’s fullness and density.
> 
> I have heard good things about viscical (I know I didn’t spell that right! Lol) and I used to use Nioxin products.  Those were very helpful with plumping the hair up.  I’m not a fan of volume, so I don’t currently use thickening hair products.  This is where people need to understand how certain products are suppose to work and when not to use them! I didn’t like when my stylist would use that line on me when I would get a roller wrap.  I would look like something out of the 60’s.
> 
> ...



Me, too. I agree. Once grown out of the head, I think strand thickness is what it is.

And, yeah: I don't want volume either.

Embrace. I'll focus on that word. *literally sniffling over SSKs right now, how crazy is that*


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 28, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Me, too. I agree. Once grown out of the head, I think strand thickness is what it is.
> 
> And, yeah: I don't want volume either.
> 
> Embrace. I'll focus on that word. *literally sniffling over SSKs right now, how crazy is that*


Don’t be discouraged. I had the worst tangling experience back in 2013 and 2015 which led me to getting my hair cut in a bob, and the second led me to getting a mohawk. And I had a similar setback in 2014 that I’m experiencing now.  Weird experiments and testing out products  gets me every time! This is why I don’t mess with stuff I have to mix and I need to stop messing with stuff that sounds too good to be true! Lol  I lost patches of hair due to that ORS kit.  My hair is growing back now, and I’m just keeping things very simple.  No bunch of styling, simple wash/dc routine twice a week, m&s daily, and bun. I’m not bunning with anything that will put stress on my hair either.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 28, 2017)

I’m sitting under the dryer on cool now.. I gave myself a protein treatment.
Washed with Aphogee deep moisture, second wash with It’s a 10
Applied Aphogee strengthening 2 step, let that sit for 5-7 mins? Rinsed and applied the moisturizer

Deep conditioned with it’s a 10 for 20 mins under the dryer

Rinsed with It’s A 10 conditioner

Finger detangled with Mane and Tail. Seems every time I tee shirt dry, my hair strands marry each other..

Detangled with It’s A 10 leave-in and applied carrot serum.

Once I’m dry, i’ll Apply kemi oyl and bun.
My hair feels so freakin good!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 28, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Don’t be discouraged. I had the worst tangling experience back in 2013 and 2015 which led me to getting my hair cut in a bob, and the second led me to getting a mohawk. And I had a similar setback in 2014 that I’m experiencing now.  Weird experiments and testing out products  gets me every time! This is why I don’t mess with stuff I have to mix and I need to stop messing with stuff that sounds too good to be true! Lol  I lost patches of hair due to that ORS kit.  My hair is growing back now, and I’m just keeping things very simple.  No bunch of styling, simple wash/dc routine twice a week, m&s daily, and bun. I’m not bunning with anything that will put stress on my hair either.





I definitely jump around a bit and should slow that down.

One HUGE lesson I learned from trying this fenugreek smoothie that I've been eyeing for so long: At LEAST see a demo video of it -- not just being MADE but USED.

Nothing I read anywhere tipped me to the particles. 

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 28, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I definitely jump around a bit and should slow that down.
> 
> One HUGE lesson I learned from trying this fenugreek smoothie that I've been eyeing for so long: At LEAST see a demo video of it -- not just being MADE but USED.
> 
> ...


Some of us have mentioned our infamous fenugreek removals in the ayurvedic thread. Mine was so bad I didn't use it again for many months. My last experience was much better.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 28, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Some of us have mentioned our infamous fenugreek removals in the ayurvedic thread. Mine was so bad I didn't use it again for many months. My last experience was much better.



Thanks, chica. This makes me feel better.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 4, 2017)

Hellooo..

My check in.
My hair has been pretty much neglected since my last post. I washed and blew it out this morning, but it was so dry. I couldn't get over it. I didn't dc like i should have. . I had to do that this evening. I put on a ton of hair mayonnaise and sat under a dryer for nearly an hour 

Eta: I was going to blow it out again, but I didn't. I flat twisted and realized this was the part I've been missing. I shouldn't have blow dried. My hair is better flat twisted dry and then flat ironed... durrrr

Remember those pieces that I was complaining about not curling? They curled back up.

Ok. Let me check the other messages...


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 7, 2017)

I didn't flat iron yet. I have it in a clip in ponytail with curly hair clip ins. I need to dye the straight clip ins I have to a darker color that's not black. Usually natural black is too black, but this color is too brown, so idk


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wash day.. nothing spectacular.. will put in a bun. The back of my crown is thick..


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 8, 2017)

Finally, I washed my hair today with APB Ayurvedic Cleansing Con. I smoothed this on and combed through with ease using the 1975 Hercules Sageman. I left this on for an hr, rinsed and followed with castor +hempseed oil mix and KCCC.


----------



## Saga (Nov 10, 2017)

I think I'm finally ready to join this challenge!

I washed my hair last night with Rhassoul clay mixed with Aloe Vera Juice and Sweet Orange Oil
Then I dc'ed w/aussie moist 3MM and after I rinsed it out I used a turbie towel to absorb the excess  water from my hair. Followed up with my Aphogee Keratin spray, Lotta body Setting Lotion, and Tressemme heat protectant and put my hair in a curlformer set. This time I only used half the package of curlformers.
I was gonna sit under the dryer but I ended up falling asleep so it air dried and after taking it down I combed out the curls for a blow out look.

Tomorrow I'm going to get my hair braided back into two cornrows with some extension hair, so hopefully that should give me a break from doing it for a little while.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 10, 2017)

This is why I can’t go a week not washing my hair.. 
I’m shedding more (I think), so I have to detangle my hair more, plus remove buildup. I only comb my hair on wash days, and finger detangling isn’t enough. 
I went a week without washing my hair, and my hair was a tangled mess! But I made it through! I just had to take my time and use Mane & Tail detangler! 
I will not be using heat on my hair for the rest of the year, even when I relax.. there is no point, since I’m not wearing it out.


----------



## LushLox (Nov 10, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> This is why I can’t go a week not washing my hair..
> I’m shedding more (I think), so I have to detangle my hair more, plus remove buildup. I only comb my hair on wash days, and finger detangling isn’t enough.
> I went a week without washing my hair, and my hair was a tangled mess! But I made it through! I just had to take my time and use Mane & Tail detangler!
> I will not be using heat on my hair for the rest of the year, even when I relax.. there is no point, since I’m not wearing it out.



Do you cope okay not using heat as I know you like it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 10, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Do you cope okay not using heat as I know you like it.


No and I walk around looking like a conductor for the Underground Railroad...


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 10, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> This is why I can’t go a week not washing my hair..
> I’m shedding more (I think), so I have to detangle my hair more, plus remove buildup. I only comb my hair on wash days, and finger detangling isn’t enough.
> I went a week without washing my hair, and my hair was a tangled mess! But I made it through! I just had to take my time and use Mane & Tail detangler!
> I will not be using heat on my hair for the rest of the year, even when I relax.. there is no point, since I’m not wearing it out.


You convinced me not to skip wash day. I'm tired af, but I don't want to deal with tangles.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 10, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> You convinced me not to skip wash day. I'm tired af, but I don't want to deal with tangles.


Yeah it was really Matted and tangled. Usually when that happens, I end up getting a major hair cut.  I knew what to do this time. No damage either.


----------



## LushLox (Nov 11, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> No and I walk around looking like a conductor for the Underground Railroad...



 Oh boy you really are missing it! I feel you though I go through exactly the same thing.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 11, 2017)

Could the average person go from middle of shoulders and armpit length hair to bsl.. in 10 months??? Cuz that's what needs to happen for me. Have any of you?

Edited to correct grammar and to say that I need 4.5 inches from the back to be bsl. It's the part closest to apl


----------



## LushLox (Nov 12, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> Could the average person go from middle of shoulders and armpit length hair to bsl.. in 10 months??? Cuz that's what needs to happen for me. Have any of you?
> 
> Edited to correct and to say that I need 4.5 inches from the back to be bsl. It's the part closest to apl piece I think



You just need to retain all of your growth for the period; I don't see why not. And people have certainly done that on here. You need to protect those ends as much as possible.

But we all know this is easier said than done lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 12, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> Could the average person go from middle of shoulders and armpit length hair to bsl.. in 10 months??? Cuz that's what needs to happen for me. Have any of you?
> 
> Edited to correct and to say that I need 4.5 inches from the back to be bsl. It's the part closest to apl piece I think


It’s possible. You gotta bun like crazy! Just no tight buns, and watch your ponytail holder, or whatever you are using to bun your hair. That’s what I’m doing.  What is your plan of action?


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Nov 12, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> Could the average person go from middle of shoulders and armpit length hair to bsl.. in 10 months??? Cuz that's what needs to happen for me. Have any of you?
> 
> Edited to correct and to say that I need 4.5 inches from the back to be bsl. It's the part closest to apl piece I think



Yes it can. It happened to me and my hair growth is LESS than average... 1 inch for 3 months. I only get that much if I massage every other day. I get less when i don't massage.


----------



## Sosoothing (Nov 12, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> Could the average person go from middle of shoulders and armpit length hair to bsl.. in 10 months??? Cuz that's what needs to happen for me. Have any of you?
> 
> Edited to correct and to say that I need 4.5 inches from the back to be bsl. It's the part closest to apl piece I think



Yes you can. Like everyone has already said, you need to protective style seriously, and make sure moisture and protein balance are good throughout.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 12, 2017)

Hey ladies! I haven’t been on this forum in months due to life but I’m finally back. I’ve decided I’m going to wig it until summer to help get me to BSL. So far it’s been helping me retain some length. I’m glad to be back .


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't have any hair motivation right now. *sniffle*

I think I'm going to try the low twist bun hairstyle in the video below.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Do you cope okay not using heat as I know you like it.





YvetteWithJoy said:


> I don't have any hair motivation right now. *sniffle*
> 
> I think I'm going to try the low twist bun hairstyle in the video below.



Those are really cute. Maybe by the summer I can do the second one. 

If you try them I would love to see them.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 13, 2017)

Aww! Thank you everyone!
@LushLox @shortdub78 @long.hair.dont.care @Sosoothing



shortdub78 said:


> What is your plan of action?



The last time I got a lot of growth over the winter, I braided it and kept it moisturized with glycerin water. I did a cholesterol dc after I took them out and it was nice. I'll try that again. I have to take vitamins as well

@YvetteWithJoy that's a nice style!


----------



## Sosoothing (Nov 13, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> Aww! Thank you everyone!
> @LushLox @shortdub78 @long.hair.dont.care @Sosoothing
> 
> 
> ...



Braids sound like a good idea. That's what I'm wearing currently for a break and to retain length. I have been wearing them for about 12 weeks now. I redo them every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 13, 2017)

I have a photo from 10/10/2016 of just a section of hair in the back pulled straight. it is actually looks longer than a photo of a pressed section in back that I took Saturday..... -_-... what happened!?!?!? 

... i checked my documentation (my posts on here lol) and I see there was a tangle in january. i wish i would remember where that was. also, i have not pressed it all out... although i did blow it out a few weeks ago and i was NOT impressed then either. note to self: start to document when where and how much i need to cut on my hair. 

i think my left front got caught up and broke off from the wig clip. however, the rest of my hair should have been fine... idk. i need to braid it up.


----------



## LushLox (Nov 13, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> I have a photo from 10/10/2016 of just a section of hair in the back pulled straight. it is actually looks longer than a photo of a pressed section in back that I took Saturday..... -_-... what happened!?!?!?
> 
> ... i checked my documentation (my posts on here lol) and I see there was a tangle in january. i wish i would remember where that was. also, i have not pressed it all out... although i did blow it out a few weeks ago and i was NOT impressed then either. note to self: start to document when where and how much i need to cut on my hair.
> 
> i think my left front got caught up and broke off from the wig clip. however, the rest of my hair should have been fine... idk. i need to braid it up.



The documentation or journalling is so important (well for me anyway). It is very useful to know what works/what doesn't work. What range of products complement each other the best etc (or not as the case may be), and take pictures to support it. I time stamp when I need to do particular things (like trims) and _try_ to stick to it. It's quite empowering once you really start to get an understanding and be more structured.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 13, 2017)

Feels like it’s time to change my shower filter again. I can feel it on my hair and skin and it’s causing it to tangle.. that’s what the issue  is. Will get one ASAP!


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello All I just read this great article about different ways you clean your hair and how well under a microscope they did.

http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2015/05/hair-science-how-well-do-mild-cleansers.html


----------



## Saga (Nov 13, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> Hello All I just read this great article about different ways you clean your hair and how well under a microscope they did.
> 
> http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2015/05/hair-science-how-well-do-mild-cleansers.html


Wow this is awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 14, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> Hello All I just read this great article about different ways you clean your hair and how well under a microscope they did.
> 
> http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2015/05/hair-science-how-well-do-mild-cleansers.html


I always,  always use shampoo. My scalp gets oily, so cowashing doesn't work.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 15, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Those are really cute. Maybe by the summer I can do the second one.
> 
> If you try them I would love to see them.



Hi, lady! 

This is my first time EVER successfully bunning. I bunned wet hair, not stretched hair like they did in the video.

My success all hinged on using that telephone-cord looking band. It gripped the ends of my 2, two-strand twists easily!

Second day and third day (?) pics below. I have bands to secure the ends of my twists and didn't realize they were showing so drastically. Also, I never re-smoothed and didn't realize I had stray hairs and near had beady-beads on Day 3! *cry*

I tried a selfie on Day 2. DH took the Day 3 photo, so it shows the hair a little better.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 15, 2017)

man that article was crazy to me. acv and baking soda where bad when all I have been reading is is how good they are and they clean your hair as good as shampoo. clearly not. I use betonite clay and that seemed to be a good cleaner. but I may need to go back to a sulfate free shampoo. what kind of shampoo you use?



Prettymetty said:


> I always,  always use shampoo. My scalp gets oily, so cowashing doesn't work.



I was going to buy those telephone cord bands. they looked so cute. I was just afraid they may snag my hair.  



YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, lady!
> 
> This is my first time EVER successfully bunning. I bunned wet hair, not stretched hair like they did in the video.
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, lady!
> 
> This is my first time EVER successfully bunning. I bunned wet hair, not stretched hair like they did in the video.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing. Did you find it easy to do?  for successfully bunning.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 15, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Thank you for sharing. Did you find it easy to do?  for successfully bunning.



YMTW! (You're more than welcome!)

I did! I want to do a better job of not having so much hair band showing on the ends of both tucked twists, but otherwise, super duper quick and easy. Less than 10 minutes to do once hair is wet.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 16, 2017)

I moisturized my ends with Xcel21 and Long term relationship cream. My hair feels so soft. I did my daughter's hair tonight. I shampood it twice, blowdried and applied a tannin keratin treatment. I let it sit 30 minutes and rinsed it out. Then I blowdried it again and went over each section with the flatiron several times. It's still not super sleek, but a big improvement from her natural tangly, frizzy texture. I'll do a keratin treatment on my hair next week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 18, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I moisturized my ends with Xcel21 and Long term relationship cream. My hair feels so soft. I did my daughter's hair tonight. I shampood it twice, blowdried and applied a tannin keratin treatment. I let it sit 30 minutes and rinsed it out. Then I blowdried it again and went over each section with the flatiron several times. It's still not super sleek, but a big improvement from her natural tangly, frizzy texture. I'll do a keratin treatment on my hair next week.


 Can I send my little girl to you? I can’t seem to get past the deep conditioning process with her. Lol I will wash and dc, then I will send her to you to rinse and blow dry! Lol she has a lot of hair too! It’s not super long, it’s just very dense!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 18, 2017)

I’m happy I am making a lot of progress in my crown area, but there is nothing but new growth and it is super shorter than the rest of my hair. I’m not complaining. I just feel limited right now, until I relax again. I would like to style my hair, but I would have to use a ton of heat to straighten that area. It’s basically natural.. back to the bun and headwrap I go..

And I washed my hair this morning, just so I wouldn’t slap some creamy crack on it! Lol


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 18, 2017)

I've had my hair up in a puff all week (baggying my ends at night). It's lasted well but I need to wash and detangle at some point this weekend.


----------



## Saga (Nov 18, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I moisturized my ends with Xcel21 and Long term relationship cream. My hair feels so soft. I did my daughter's hair tonight. I shampood it twice, blowdried and applied a tannin keratin treatment. I let it sit 30 minutes and rinsed it out. Then I blowdried it again and went over each section with the flatiron several times. It's still not super sleek, but a big improvement from her natural tangly, frizzy texture. I'll do a keratin treatment on my hair next week.


Do you have the LTR leave in from before they stopped selling it or are you getting it from an online vendor?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 18, 2017)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Do you have the LTR leave in from before they stopped selling it or are you getting it from an online vendor?


I buy it from Amazon for a ridiculous amount of money. They still make the conditioner though which is pretty similar in ingredients. 

@shortdub78 I'll gladly do her hair. I only have 1 girl, and she's a tomboy. Her hair already looks a hot mess. She's wearing a "messy" top knot today.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 18, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I buy it from Amazon for a ridiculous amount of money. They still make the conditioner though which is pretty similar in ingredients.
> 
> @shortdub78 I'll gladly do her hair. I only have 1 girl, and she's a tomboy. Her hair already looks a hot mess. She's wearing a "messy" top knot today.


I got a wild one too! And she has the nerve to want to wear her hair out! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 18, 2017)

i guess I’m in my thickening phase right now. I guess I will see length next month. 
I flat ironed my hair. It was an all day thing. I thought about wrapping it, or putting some flexi rods in, but I’m just gonna bun it and be done. 

I had my wasted fun.. I tried some new hair products and I like them, so that’s a good thing.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 20, 2017)

I have been taking vitamins and I'm still trying to find the time to braid it up


----------



## tashboog (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm still braided up and wearing the wig that I'd made. Every one thinks it's my hair because it's kinky hair. I even had my family fooled . I still wash and condition my hair every week. I also baggy a few times a week too. My son wanted me to do the inversion method with him so I did that last week. I now have a natural hair buddy at home too .


----------



## tashboog (Nov 21, 2017)

Ok ladies so here is the wig that I made and that I’m planning on wearing until summer.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 21, 2017)

That looks very natural @tashboog


----------



## tashboog (Nov 21, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> That looks very natural @tashboog


Thank you . It was a longer wig that I made last year and so I just chopped it off and turned it into a short style. I really love this wig, and this week I did a perm rod set on the wig. I got a lot of compliments on the rod set too.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2017)

tashboog said:


> Thank you . It was a longer wig that I made last year and so I just chopped it off and turned it into a short style. I really love this wig, and this week I did a perm rod set on the wig. I got a lot of compliments on the rod set too.


Yeah the perm rod set was real cute. You should show them that as well.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 21, 2017)

That does look very natural. You did a great job! ! @tashboog


----------



## tashboog (Nov 22, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> That does look very natural. You did a great job! ! @tashboog


Thank you .


----------



## tashboog (Nov 22, 2017)

Here is the perm rod set I did this week on the wig I made.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 22, 2017)

I did a tannin keratin treatment today. My hair is very silky, but it feels heavy if that makes sense... I'll wash it and do a dc Monday. My hair is supposed to be straightish out of the shower. We will see.

I will post pics on Monday. I was running late, so I just braided it and threw on my bob wig.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 23, 2017)

This weekend is a great weekend for hair braiding, but I don't feel like blowing my hair out although it would give me a smooth look


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi all. Haven't been on in a while, but I've had a glimmer of hope. My hair seems to be retaining. The back/nape which is the hardest part to grow/retain is now 14" from it's normal 11" The sides are about 15" which they have never been. Recently I've been using Colorful Neutral Protein Filler once a week under my Joico DC. My hair feels strong when I rinse it out, then I just bun it with some Redken Anti Snap leave in, some type of cream and a castor oil/olive oil mix. I've been bunning with a bun form or just a bobby pin for the past three or so months. I know my hair needs protein, but I just haven't been on the ball or I wasn't using the proper protein. Hopefully I haven't spoken too soon and this keeps up.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 23, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> Hi all. Haven't been on in a while, but I've had a glimmer of hope. My hair seems to be retaining. The back/nape which is the hardest part to grow/retain is now 14" from it's normal 11" The sides are about 15" which they have never been. Recently I've been using Colorful Neutral Protein Filler once a week under my Joico DC. My hair feels strong when I rinse it out, then I just bun it with some Redken Anti Snap leave in, some type of cream and a castor oil/olive oil mix. I've been bunning with a bun form or just a bobby pin for the past three or so months. I know my hair needs protein, but I just haven't been on the ball or I wasn't using the proper protein. Hopefully I haven't spoken too soon and this keeps up.


I'm so glad you're making progress lady ! Our hair is similar and I need protein and protective styling to retain length too. Good job .


----------



## tashboog (Nov 23, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I did a tannin keratin treatment today. My hair is very silky, but it feels heavy if that makes sense... I'll wash it and do a dc Monday. My hair is supposed to be straightish out of the shower. We will see.
> 
> I will post pics on Monday. I was running late, so I just braided it and threw on my bob wig.


I can't wait to see your beautiful hair !


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 23, 2017)

Using a jet black rinse. I haven’t colored my hair since April. I probably won’t do it again until April. I wash my hair too much.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 23, 2017)

I decided not to heat style my hair. I just don’t feel like being on my feet! Lol plus, nobody is gonna see it. So it’s back in my bun.

I used the CON Argan oil conditioner that came in the relaxer box kit. I liked that conditioner at first, then I didn’t care for it at all.  It might have been the hard water. I may purchase it again. But I mixed it with my It’s a 10 Mask... i applied the mask on top of the conditioner.

I need to note my steps today. I really like how my hair feels.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 23, 2017)

Remind me the next time I consider letting someone else handle my hair that it's a big no.

My brother's friend is a great braider, but she combed my hair with nothing but water on it after I had already detangled it. Unnecessary breakage for a more "perfect" twist out. 

I'm starting to feel like hardly ANYone outside of LHCF understands. Retention. I am about RETAINING my hurrrrrrrr!

*rant done*


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 23, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Remind me the next time I consider letting someone else handle my hair that it's a big no.
> 
> My brother's friend is a great braider, but she combed my hair with nothing but water on it after I had already detangled it. Unnecessary breakage for a more "perfect" twist out.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way. I have stated many times my crown got ripped to shreds from the braider combing my hair dry with a rat tail comb. 
Black women outside of the hair care community don’t care nothing about retaining, detangling, etc. they are all about styling and making the hair look good.


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 23, 2017)

I’ll be joining this thread next year. If I can have the same amount of growth with no setbacks in 2018, I’ll be at BSL by the end of it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 24, 2017)

I used Loc method. I’m using my leave-in cream and avocado oil to seal.  This weather requires something a little heavier.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 24, 2017)

Woo.

It seems like I'm having some kind of setback, perhaps, from the flat twist out my brother's friend gave me.

She was overconfident! She would not apply product beyond my roots, she twisted very tiny, and she twisted very close to my scalp.

I have tangles, breakage, and shedding.

I'm prepooing under heat, then I'll DC.

I'm considering going in around the end of December and getting a significant trim. It just depends on whether my hair seems to recover or not.

I'm staying positive. I'm focusing on technique and new products that will arrive. I'm not going to live obsessed with every little issue/incident, but rather learn from them quickly and keep it moving and fun and happy.

#2018hairmotto:Iamhappywiththisgorgeoushair

(Can hash tags be long and contain introductions and colons??? )


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Woo.
> 
> It seems like I'm having some kind of setback, perhaps, from the flat twist out my brother's friend gave me.
> 
> ...


No special characters. Just letters and numbers (regarding hashtsgs).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 24, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> No special characters. Just letters and numbers (regarding hashtsgs).



LOL!  Good to know!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 24, 2017)

Significant hair loss. Woo.

My Soultanicals Soulvedic Poo Bar is saving the day. I was able to do some SUPER SERIOUS detangling with it, and after leaving it on my hair for 5 minutes, it's like my hair was conditioned and moisturized. We're on the mend.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Significant hair loss. Woo.
> 
> My Soultanicals Soulvedic Poo Bar is saving the day. I was able to do some SUPER SERIOUS detangling with it, and after leaving it on my hair for 5 minutes, it's like my hair was conditioned and moisturized. *We're on the mend*.


 Im happy to hear you and hair have made up.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 24, 2017)

I had negative energy before because I was upset about not braiding my hair, however I am happy that I deep conditioned it and put on lots of moisturizing products in preparation for braiding although I put it in a bun instead. I think I'll wear a plastic bag to do a greenhouse kind of thing tonight... so in that way this was a score


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 26, 2017)

So happy I’m able to bun now without using my claw clips! I will still use them, but it’s nice just to use my spin pins!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 26, 2017)

I cowashed today just for some moisture and I’m trying to hold on to this black color for a spell.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 27, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy I was reading the holy grail forum and you stated you got the marine collagen is it still working wonders for you? In your opinion is it worth it?

TIA


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 28, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I was reading the holy grail forum and you stated you got the marine collagen is it still working wonders for you? In your opinion is it worth it?
> 
> TIA



I'll never be without collagen. For the effects on my joints and skin, though. Taking collagen has me bounding up stairs effortlessly. I'm in my 40s, but my knees are like they're in their 20s.

I haven't been able to tell what it's doing for my hair. My nails had improved some, from the collagen, but then I watched that What's the Health documentary and my nutrition levels got disturbed. I think going vegan through threw things off.

The collagen definitely improved my skin, too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 28, 2017)

I wonder who is gonna host the 2018 challenge? I have 3 inches to go to make my goal of BSL and two solid inches to make BSB.  I’m excited! I’m going hard in the paint. I have 4 months to make my goal!


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 28, 2017)

can i ask the same question i've asked for however long its been since the site update and even before that...

how do i upload photos on here!!? lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 28, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> can i ask the same question i've asked for however long its been since the site update and even before that...
> 
> how do i upload photos on here!!? lol


I don’t have an issue anymore, but when you wanna post to the thread, hit the upload a file button. Your phone may need to be updated, or you may need to resize your pics. 
Also try using the site’s photo album, I think you will be able to resize from there, you can copy the link to the photo, then post it in your post.


----------



## MizzBFly (Nov 28, 2017)

I know  I made my goal of MBL ...woot woot!
I had a horrid blowout job after a Henna gloss which wasn’t smooth (I didn’t plan my wash day and family outings right) SMH
My hair was a crispty, crackery mess - in Kat Williams voice...lol

My last blow dry was November 2016. I’ve trimmed throughout this year & will trim again 1/2 in - 1 inch SSK are EVIL


----------



## Britt (Nov 28, 2017)

^^^ you and your hair are very pretty


----------



## MizzBFly (Nov 28, 2017)

Britt said:


> ^^^ you and your hair are very pretty


Thanks Sis


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 28, 2017)

@MizzBFly Woop! WOOP! your hair growth was soo nice! I need to have some growth like that. CONGRATULATIONS!! 

thanks for the answer @shortdub78 I'll have to look into using the photo album on here


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> I know  I made my goal of MBL ...woot woot!
> I had a horrid blowout job after a Henna gloss which wasn’t smooth (I didn’t plan my wash day and family outings right) SMH
> My hair was a crispty, crackery mess - in Kat Williams voice...lol
> 
> My last blow dry was November 2016. I’ve trimmed throughout this year & will trim again 1/2 in - 1 inch SSK are EVILView attachment 417453


Love all of that big hair. Congratulations.


----------



## MizzBFly (Nov 28, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Love all of that big hair. Congratulations.


Thanks Sis!
you know the twists/braided 2017 challenge kept me on track. You keeping it active really helped me stay on track


----------



## Britt (Nov 28, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> Thanks Sis


Awww you are so welcome!


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 28, 2017)

get it girl!!!

I just went out and bought some today to go in my morning protein. from what I read the benefits people have been receiving for their health alone have been so great no one even seems to have paid attention what it has done for their hair.

oh I need to watch that. I love documentaries. thank you again




YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'll never be without collagen. For the effects on my joints and skin, though. Taking collagen has me bounding up stairs effortlessly.* I'm in my 40s, but my knees are like they're in their 20s.*
> 
> I haven't been able to tell what it's doing for my hair. My nails had improved some, from the collagen, but then I watched that What's the Health documentary and my nutrition levels got disturbed. I think going vegan through threw things off.
> 
> The collagen definitely improved my skin, too.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 28, 2017)

I washed my hair and deep conditioned with Kerastase Masquintense. It feels really smooth and slippy, but the texture is still there. Oh well at least the tannin treatment doesnt smell or cause fumes.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 29, 2017)

I’m such a PJ! Lol I got some CON 7-1 leave-in and Silk elements cholesterol conditioner. I bought the 7 in 1 in the past, but i didn’t remember being wowed by it. I tried it last night, and I like it again. I wanted to see what was the hype about cholesterol conditioners. I haven’t used that in years. Maybe 5-7? I think? I was going to get the hair mayo by silk Elements. I will still get it though and put it in my protein collection. 

I’m doing my hot oil treatment now, and will wash my hair with Silk Elements shampoo and deep condition with the cholesterol.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 29, 2017)

Ok so I got the Silk Elements Mayo and the CON again Oil moisturizing lotion. Since I’m going to try to incorporate cowashing into my Reggie, I got the Long & Luxe growash. I also got the Silk Elements pre scalp treatment.  I have been using a lot of oil, so I wanna see if this will help with breaking some of that up before shampooing.  
My Reggie this winter is all about bunning, so my products will be a  heavier.  
I don’t plan on heat styling my hair anymore, until April.  I know I say this all of the time, but since I don’t plan to wear my hair out until then, there is no point. 
So Reggie will be
Wash day 1 Shampoo, dc with either protein, or moisture, detangle, leave-in, dry under hooded dryer, moisturize and bun

Wash day 2 will be cowash, rinse out conditioner, detangle, etc.. 

During the week I will M&S and do my oil scalp massages. 

I will trim as needed. My ends look pretty good. I dusted a bit. 

I got some makeup and head wraps  if I feel like I need to be jazzy.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 29, 2017)

has anyone heard of hair webbing?
http://www.coilyqueensrock.com/2014/05/help-me-moisturize-my-hair.html


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 29, 2017)

I need a forum like this for nutrition. I'm sure there are some, but Lhcf is the best of all the others. I wonder which health and nutrition forum is the best


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 29, 2017)

we have similar reggies! I just clay wash on sundays though, but the bunning and cowashing and buttering my ends is the truth. I got the cutest head bands to spice it up cause buns are so boring lol.



shortdub78 said:


> Ok so I got the Silk Elements Mayo and the CON again Oil moisturizing lotion. Since I’m going to try to incorporate cowashing into my Reggie, I got the Long & Luxe growash. I also got the Silk Elements pre scalp treatment.  I have been using a lot of oil, so I wanna see if this will help with breaking some of that up before shampooing.
> My Reggie this winter is all about bunning, so my products will be a  heavier.
> I don’t plan on heat styling my hair anymore, until April.  I know I say this all of the time, but since I don’t plan to wear my hair out until then, there is no point.
> So Reggie will be
> ...


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 30, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> we have similar reggies! I just clay wash on sundays though, but the bunning and cowashing and buttering my ends is the truth. I got the cutest head bands to spice it up cause buns are so boring lol.


I’m going to get some more headbands later next year for the summer. I have a several now, but I want a few more with different colors.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 30, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> I know  I made my goal of MBL ...woot woot!
> I had a horrid blowout job after a Henna gloss which wasn’t smooth (I didn’t plan my wash day and family outings right) SMH
> My hair was a crispty, crackery mess - in Kat Williams voice...lol
> 
> My last blow dry was November 2016. I’ve trimmed throughout this year & will trim again 1/2 in - 1 inch SSK are EVILView attachment 417453


I no I’m late to the party but @MizzBFly your hair is gorgeous . I know I shouldn’t have hair envy but dang .


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 4, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I’m going to get some more headbands later next year for the summer. I have a several now, but I want a few more with different colors.


Where are do you get yours from I need some more. I think I bought up all the good ones at my local BSS. I can never seem to find some cute ones that don't cost a ridiculous amount.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Dec 4, 2017)

Looks like I won't be making bsl or mbl this year. Maybe next year.


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 4, 2017)

tashboog said:


> I no I’m late to the party but @MizzBFly your hair is gorgeous . I know I shouldn’t have hair envy but dang .


Thanks Sis


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 4, 2017)

KidneyBean86 said:


> View attachment 417837
> 
> Looks like I won't be making bsl or mbl this year. Maybe next year.


You definitely look BSL...hmmm are you sure?


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Dec 4, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> You definitely look BSL...hmmm are you sure?



Fairly sure. It looks APL to me. (shrug)


----------



## LushLox (Dec 5, 2017)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Fairly sure. It looks APL to me. (shrug)



You’re past APL, it looks like BSB perhaps take a pic from the back.

The last inch or so is always the most frustrating.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 5, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> Where are do you get yours from I need some more. I think I bought up all the good ones at my local BSS. I can never seem to find some cute ones that don't cost a ridiculous amount.


Just the regular spots like Target, Ulta, Walmart. I buy them here and there.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 5, 2017)

KidneyBean86 said:


> View attachment 417837
> 
> Looks like I won't be making bsl or mbl this year. Maybe next year.


Stop tripping.. you know you are past APL...way past it..


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 5, 2017)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Fairly sure. It looks APL to me. (shrug)


Looks like below shoulder blade (BSB) length. We can celebrate that milestone yay!!


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 6, 2017)

i have always wondered what BSB meant. finally i see it! "below shoulder blade"


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Dec 6, 2017)

Will the title of this thread be updated or will a new thread be started for 2018?


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 11, 2017)

we loved our threads this year. I dont see any 2018 ones yet. usually they start in like september lol


----------



## LushLox (Dec 11, 2017)

Someone has to manage them, motivate and engage everyone in the challenge,  it’s not easy lol. Kudos to everyone who does the hosting.

Who is doing the BSL one?


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 11, 2017)

Soaring Eagle said:


> Will the title of this thread be updated or will a new thread be started for 2018?


Probably gonna start a new thread unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm going to stay in this challenge until I am FULL MBL.  I realize that I don't need WHIP length. I will feel amazing at full mbl with thick ends and healthy strands.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 11, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm going to stay in this challenge until I am FULL MBL.  I realize that I don't need WHIP length. I will feel amazing at full mbl with thick ends and healthy strands.


Yeah me too. To be full mbl means that my longest layer will be waist length. I'm cool with that


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I need to be in the apl challenge. I didn't retain any significant length this year. I feel like I'm going to a new class. I'm a little nervous


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 12, 2017)

I straightened and clipped my ends this weekend. 

My plan for my hair next year so far is...
Jan Feb Mar - braids
April - straighten to clip the ends. baggy and bun
May June July - braid
August - straighten. baggy and bun.
Sept Oct Nov - braids
December - straighten. baggy and bun. clip ends again


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 17, 2017)

Where is everyone! ? We haven't started 2018 challenge yet and no one in my home wants to hear about my hair! !


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 17, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> Where is everyone! ? We haven't started 2018 challenge yet and no one in my home wants to hear about my hair! !





I'm getting a blow dry, trim, and flat iron some time this week. I'll post then.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm getting a blow dry, trim, and flat iron some time this week. I'll post then.



Thank you!


----------



## hothair (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm innnnnn! Please tag me.

Starting: APL
Regimen: Curently on prepoo/dc once a week and twist out ans LOC.

Vitamins for now: Manechoice 1 tab (not recommended) with b complex, + superdrug prenatal and Waitrose vit c 1000.


Trying to pump up to .75cm a month.

Growth aides: thyme in oil as prepoo. Will make my serum over the holidays.


So I have to upload pics somewhere online first to be able to post here?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 17, 2017)

hothair said:


> I'm innnnnn! Please tag me.
> 
> Starting: APL
> Regimen: Curently on prepoo/dc once a week and twist out ans LOC.
> ...



I've been able to upload pics directly, but first I had to crop or resize the photo.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 23, 2017)

I did a light flat iron today. I’m not BSL but I think I’m pretty close .


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jan 2, 2018)

Where da new thread at? I wanna lurk 

I'm grazing bsl as of 12/30/17. I probably won't join the challenge since i only straighten 1-2 times a year and keep my hair in a ps.


----------

